# Retro Singlespeed



## dima1969 (8. April 2012)

Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes "Retro"- Singlespeed.

Stellt doch eure Retro Bikes ein.


----------



## clouseau (8. April 2012)

bischen winzig, das bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. April 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes "Retro"- Singlespeed.
> 
> Stellt doch eure Retro Bikes ein.



Sieht sehr gut aus...schicker renner,glückwunsch


----------



## dima1969 (8. April 2012)

clouseau schrieb:


> bischen winzig, das bild.



Bekomme es nicht größer hier hin, geht ja nur bis 60 kb.
Aber Schau mal in die Fotogalerie-Singlespeed


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

Hat was


----------



## michael17 (8. April 2012)

Gefällt!

War schon mal zu sehen aber passt vielleicht hier her:


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

Wuuuuunderschön Michael 

den Rost mit Owatrol gefixt ?
Meine Räder sollten erst auch Rosti's werden, dann Flema ergoogelt und wegen 'ner PN hier zwangsangemeldet 

Pulver abgebeizt, poliert und mit Le Tonk gemalert  Dann kam Winterlauge 
Rad Nr 2 ist grad in Arbeit, Nr 1 fertig, wegen Schaltung gibt's nur ne Teilansicht:



 Leinöllack auf Rost.

Der SSPer stand den ganzen Winter inna Wohnung, nix passiert


----------



## michael17 (8. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Wuuuuunderschön Michael
> 
> den Rost mit Owatrol gefixt ?


Danke!
War alles ganz einfach: Den Rahmen habe ich sandstrahlen lassen, auf Regen gewartet und dann die Natur für mich arbeiten lassen.
Nach dem vollständigen Trocknen hab ich ne dünne Schicht Klarlack gespritzt und innen wie aussen gewachst.
Auch nach inzwischen drei Jahren gammelt nichts. Ne rostige Patina ist eben der perfekte Schutz .


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

> Ne rostige Patina ist eben der perfekte Schutz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Denk ich auch, Sehr schell erzeugt man Rostpatina oder diesen Naturlook mit Salzsäure. Hab mir aber keine gekauft, sondern mit starker Salz/Essiglösung eingesprüht- mehrmals, dann abgewaschen. Hat einen Tag gedauert. Sehr schön die Lotstellen, hast Du die noch etwas herausputzen müssen ?

An "automatische Rostung" dachte ich auch, hatte aber wg blanker Stellen vom anfassen und Dreck ein wenig Schiss.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270 Raw Fred

Greetz


----------



## michael17 (8. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sehr schön die Lotstellen, hast Du die noch etwas herausputzen müssen ?


pst! (Mit Goldlack.)


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

pst! (Mit Goldlack.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. April 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> War schon mal zu sehen aber passt vielleicht hier her:


auch fein:O)


----------



## Deleted 149952 (8. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Wuuuuunderschön Michael
> 
> den Rost mit Owatrol gefixt ?
> Meine Räder sollten erst auch Rosti's werden, dann Flema ergoogelt und wegen 'ner PN hier zwangsangemeldet
> ...




sieht nicht schlecht aus,

aber 7,5 kg


----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

Naja, habe mich gewogen- ohne Radl, dann mit und die Differenz errechnet, keine Digitalwaage aber definitiv u 8 (ohne Lampen). Alukettenblatt, Latexschläuche, Kette, Pedale, Reifen...Potential ist da noch  Ist ja auch nicht sehr viel dranne 

Aber nicht wintertauglich  Regen hat (noch) nix ausgemacht und der hat welchen hinter sich


----------



## Sascha31 (8. April 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neu aufgebautes "Retro"- Singlespeed.
> 
> Stellt doch eure Retro Bikes ein.



Gefällt mir sehr !
Schöner Aufbau,wirklich tolle Arbeit 

Gruss aus Franken


----------



## clouseau (8. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Hat was



chic.
schöner lenker, an sowas bin ich jetzt auch dran. aber mit lenkerband und umgekehrten aero bremshebeln.
der ständer geht aber garnicht.
der sattel sieht nach kunstleder aus, das wäre auch ein no-go für mich.
farbe ist aber passend. geht etwas in richtung "british racing green", oder?


----------



## dima1969 (8. April 2012)

clouseau schrieb:


> chic.
> schöner lenker, an sowas bin ich jetzt auch dran. aber mit lenkerband und umgekehrten aero bremshebeln.
> der ständer geht aber garnicht.
> der sattel sieht nach kunstleder aus, das wäre auch ein no-go für mich.
> farbe ist aber passend. geht etwas in richtung "british racing green", oder?



Danke,

der Ständer kommt wieder ab war nur zu Montagezwecken angebracht. Brooks-Sattel kann ich mir im Moment nicht leisten aber ich brauche ja was zum sitzen.
Die Farbe des Rahmens ist schwarz, der grüne Effekt kommt wohl von den Büschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (8. April 2012)

> Die Farbe des Rahmens ist schwarz, der grüne Effekt kommt wohl von den Büschen


Hab auch dunkelgrün gesehen  Stahlkerzen habe ich vor Jahren mal durch Alu ersetzt, furchtbares Gemansche  Dann kamen Alu-Patentstützen in Stahlrahmen, Kerbwirkung und... Brüche...  Hab grad wieder gegoogelt: Patentsattelstütze- Stahl: gibt's nicht !
Habe mir meine Alustützen dann etwas dünner gekauft und mit Blumentopfplastik unterfüttert  Seitdem keine Kratzer und Kerben.. und keine Kontaktkorrosion 

Sorry für die Meckerei


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Dann kamen Alu-Patentstützen in Stahlrahmen, Kerbwirkung und... Brüche...



Hä? Ist ne vollkommen übliche Kombination.



> Habe mir meine Alustützen dann etwas dünner gekauft und mit Blumentopfplastik unterfüttert  Seitdem keine Kratzer und Kerben..



Liegt an einem schlecht ausgeriebenen Sattelrohr. Bei sauber nachgearbeiteten Rahmen verkratzt die Stütze nicht.


----------



## potsdamradler (9. April 2012)

@DerBergschreck:

Stahlvorau und Alulenker war ja auch mal eine übliche Kombination, mittlerweile verboten  Wird jedenfalls nicht mehr so verkauft.
Ausgerieben habe ich mit geschlitzten Besenstel und feiner Schmirgelleinwand, dem Rat aus einem Schrauberbuch folgend...am Klemmschlitz oben die Kanten gerundet, entgratet, den Bund der Klemmschelle entfernt und tiefergesetzt.
Viel Gewicht, Salz,Dreck und nicht imma mit Schutzblech 
Hat mir mal den ehrenvollen Nick "Der Schmutzfink" eingebracht, irgendwer stand mal im Modder und dann gab's ne Fährte im Büroflur, im Büro auch 

Micha's Stütze sieht auch sehr gepflegt aus. 

Greetz


----------



## DerBergschreck (9. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @DerBergschreck:
> 
> Stahlvorau und Alulenker war ja auch mal eine übliche Kombination, mittlerweile verboten  Wird jedenfalls nicht mehr so verkauft.



Das Problem ist nicht zwangsläufig die Materialpaarung, sondern die Nachbearbeitung. Wenn ein Stahlvorbau innen nicht vom Schneiden/Sägen sauber entgratet ist und eine kleine Fase erhält, haben wir Kerbwirkung - aber nur dann. Wenns sauber gearbeitet ist, gibts kein Problem.

Wenn man ne Alusattelstütze im Stahlrahmen fährt, kerbt da ja auch nichts.


----------



## potsdamradler (9. April 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320695068016&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Sorry, kann das Bild net reinstellen ;(


----------



## a.nienie (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Hat was



sehr schick!

das rostige gefällt mir auch.


----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

Könnte dergleiche Rahemn wie bei Michael sein!!??!


----------



## michael17 (10. April 2012)

Schick!  Der Lenker wirkt schmaler als der Sattel, damit bekäme ich Herzbeklemmungen .

Zur niederländischen Fahrradindustrie:
http://www.rijwiel.net/index_2d.htm


----------



## RazorRamon (10. April 2012)

Schade drum, mit einem Lenker könnte das Rad richtig gut aussehen!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Schade drum, mit einem Lenker könnte das Rad richtig gut aussehen!



Dieser meinung schliesse ich mich an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

@1speedbetreiber: Hast auch hübsche Retro SSPer in der Galerie 
Am liebsten würd ich eins hochladen, anonym


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @1speedbetreiber: Hast auch hübsche Retro SSPer in der Galerie
> Am liebsten würd ich eins hochladen, anonym



Danke für die blumen....retro ist ebend meine welt ..aber warum anonym hochladen...steh dazu


----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

Gut dann such ich mir einen aus und stell den hier rein, bloß welchen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Gut dann such ich mir einen aus und stell den hier rein, bloß welchen



Umso mehr retro umso besser sei mutig,freu mich drauf


----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

Wird jemacht, später


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

In den nächsten tagen werden noch ein italienischen stahlrenner und ein jaekel stahlrenner mit ssp fertig,denke werd sie auch in die galerien geben


----------



## Soulfinger (10. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Schade drum, mit einem Lenker könnte das Rad richtig gut aussehen!


Stümmt. Und mit einem Sattel, und mit Pedalen. Vielleicht sogar mit Schutzblechen. Aber so... :kotz:


----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

Also der Lenker ist nur spaßeshalber ...wollt ich mal testen!
muss mir sowieso noch was überlegen wegen einer vr bremse...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> Also der Lenker ist nur spaßeshalber ...wollt ich mal testen!
> muss mir sowieso noch was überlegen wegen einer vr bremse...



Puhhh,gute nachricht..dann such dir was geschwungendes als lenker..wäre mein vorschlag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Puhhh,gute nachricht..dann such dir was geschwungendes als lenker..wäre mein vorschlag..



und Stempelbremse


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> und Stempelbremse



Wäre ne geile alternative...


----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

War der erste versuch...hab quasi erst am samstag meine neue Vorliebe für ein Retro SSP entdeckt....wird wohl noch!


----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

Sorry, kann keine Foto's hochladen: http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlrahmen-hersteller/fundstuck-roh-diamant-anno-irgendwann
etwas scrollen, dort sieht man die Bremse 

Leinöllack ises wohl nicht, gepulvert  Vermutlich 2K Lack, auf alle Fälle Retro  und kein Youngtimer , wie meener.

Jepp, Addi, mach weiter


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sorry, kann keine Foto's hochladen: http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlrahmen-hersteller/fundstuck-roh-diamant-anno-irgendwann
> etwas scrollen, dort sieht man die Bremse
> 
> Leinöllack ises wohl nicht, gepulvert  Vermutlich 2K Lack, auf alle Fälle Retro  und kein Youngtimer , wie meener.
> ...



Geiler renner der diamant rahmen sieht echt scharf aus...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> War der erste versuch...hab quasi erst am samstag meine neue Vorliebe für ein Retro SSP entdeckt....wird wohl noch!



Den anfang hast du gemacht..vor allem bau was dir gefällt..versuch nicht was zu bauen damits anderen gefällt,sollte es anderen gefallen ist es schön aber nicht wichtig.aber dein lenker tauschste ja aus,haste ja versprochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

Versprochen!??!
Also wenn es sich gut fährt...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> Versprochen!??!
> Also wenn es sich gut fährt...


Na dann muss er drauf bleiben...aber ehrlich...meinst du der fährt sich gut?ist ja dein rad


----------



## AddiP (10. April 2012)

Ne..ich glaub nicht 
der hat nicht viel mehr als 360mm....ich bin sonst mit 785mm unterwegs!


----------



## michael17 (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sorry, kann keine Foto's hochladen: http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/stahlrahmen-hersteller/fundstuck-roh-diamant-anno-irgendwann
> etwas scrollen, dort sieht man die Bremse
> 
> Leinöllack ises wohl nicht, gepulvert  Vermutlich 2K Lack, auf alle Fälle Retro  und kein Youngtimer , wie meener.
> ...



Sehr,sehr schönes Eisen.

Bei einer derartig blanken Oberfläche würde ich nie Lack nehmen weil unvermeidbare Abplatzer unterrosten.
Evt. nur wachsen und gelegentlich polieren.
Die Angst vor Korrosion wird überbewertet.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


> Ne..ich glaub nicht
> der hat nicht viel mehr als 360mm....ich bin sonst mit 785mm unterwegs!


Na dann such dir was dazwischen...


----------



## potsdamradler (10. April 2012)

> Geiler renner der diamant rahmen sieht echt scharf aus...


Im jedem Stück Holz steckt eine Madonna. Schade, daß alte Stahlrahmen der Optik halber "entsorgt" werden...IMHO 'ne gute Wertanlage, denke mal die werden nicht minderwertiger bei guter Pflege.

@Addi: Du hast den irgendwo mal an einem (lenkergetuntem) Modefixie gesehen, aber auch dort suboptimal und unkomfortabel..schlechte Hebelverhältnisse, usw.

@Micha: Denk ich auch also heute, war net immer so  Früher Luftlöcher am Rahmen "versiegelt"  Mit Rost möchte halt niemand was zu tun haben und lieber bekämpfen, statt damit positiv umzugehen...
Muß auch nicht jeder haben 

Greetz


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Im jedem Stück Holz steckt eine Madonna. Schade, daß alte Stahlrahmen der Optik halber "entsorgt" werden...IMHO 'ne gute Wertanlage, denke mal die werden nicht minderwertiger bei guter Pflege.
> 
> @Addi: Du hast den irgendwo mal an einem (lenkergetuntem) Modefixie gesehen, aber auch dort suboptimal und unkomfortabel..schlechte Hebelverhältnisse, usw.
> 
> ...


Gibt es denn kein gesetz das verbietet das stahlrahmen entsorgt werden?zumindest versuche ich jedem stahlrahmen ein neues heim bei mir zugeben....ein gnadenhof sozusagen
Kurze frage noch was heisst imho?sorry bin schon über 45..sozusagen vintage,kenn die abkürzung nicht


----------



## huhue (10. April 2012)

http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/IMHO


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. April 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/IMHO



Danke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (11. April 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/IMHO


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (11. April 2012)

Da nich' für, bin ja selber auch schon ein UHU (Mensch im Alter unter Hundert), die kommen gleich nach den BIVIS (Menschen bis Vierzig)...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## dima1969 (13. April 2012)

Jetzt mit neuem Sattel und Retro Klingel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. April 2012)

Du erlaubst?






Mit diesem Sattel hast du die Klasse des Rades zum Leben erweckt!
Die Bilder tun das ihrige dazu!


----------



## potsdamradler (13. April 2012)

Oha! Alte Bilder rausgekamt 
Lt. Exif Daten mit Schnurtelefon fotographiert 

Sehr schön dima 

P.S:: Kette spannen!


----------



## michael17 (14. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Oha! Alte Bilder rausgekamt
> Lt. Exif Daten mit Schnurtelefon fotographiert
> 
> Sehr schön dima
> ...



Das dachte ich auch gerade: aus Opas Album!
Gefällt!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

Tolles Rad und tolle Fotografie eine echt gelungende Mixtur.  Ich werd wohl auch mehr aufs fotografieren achten müssen....gruss an Potsdamradler,brauche auch so einen alten Stahlrahmen...seufz....


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

denke es ist auch schon im retro bereich,aber im vergleich zum rad von dima1969 schon leider zu modern:O(...bin echt neidisch...wenn jemand das bild grösser bekommt,einfach machen:O)


----------



## potsdamradler (14. April 2012)

1peedbetreiber Retro


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> 1peedbetreiber Retro


denn danke heisst merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (14. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> denke es ist auch schon im retro bereich,aber im vergleich zum rad von dima1969 schon leider zu modern:O


Donnerwetter, dicker Gang! 
Schönes Rad und auf jeden Fall Retro.


----------



## dima1969 (14. April 2012)

Mein Rahmen ist auch nicht soo alt, ist ein Kalkhoff und müsste so aus den 80/90ern stammen


----------



## potsdamradler (14. April 2012)

Anderes Thema: Die Stadt sammelt jährlich einiges an (Bahnhofs)rädern ein und spendet diese einem sozialen Verein, der die aufarbeitet und und  günstig verkauft.
Es hat sich aber auch viel Hardware angesammelt, demnächst steht eine Entsorgungsaktion an...und ich kann mir welche raussuchen  
Die werden dann gesichtet, gerichtet, gelagert 
Kann aber erst gegen Monatsende näheres berichten


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen ist auch nicht soo alt, ist ein Kalkhoff und müsste so aus den 80/90ern stammen


Umso schöner ist es...es gefällt mir absolut...muss mir sowas  auch bauen..


----------



## RazorRamon (14. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Oha! Alte Bilder rausgekamt
> Lt. Exif Daten mit Schnurtelefon fotographiert
> 
> Sehr schön dima
> ...


 
Die Bremshebel würde ich unbedingt tauschen, ansonsten genial!


----------



## dima1969 (14. April 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Die Bremshebel würde ich unbedingt tauschen, ansonsten genial!



Welche kannst du mir den empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (14. April 2012)

Hab auch mal ein Foto aus Vatis Album gezogen.
Damals waren die ersten Farbpapierbilder wohl noch nicht so dolle.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal ein Foto aus Vatis Album gezogen.
> Damals waren die ersten Farbpapierbilder wohl noch nicht so dolle.



Habs schon in deiner galerie geschrieben...aber gern nochmal...das ding ist echt geil...gefällt mir sehr!!!!!


----------



## potsdamradler (14. April 2012)

Die alten Bilder passen sehr gut zu den Rädern Retro Look


----------



## michael17 (14. April 2012)

Danke!



dima1969 schrieb:


> Welche kannst du mir den empfehlen?


Diese vielleicht?




Promax Brakelever Retro, gibts bei Kent.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. April 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> Diese vielleicht?
> ...


Die sind zu klein für den breiten lenker...hab sie am jan janssen und am benotto auch dran..aber mit 36cm schmalen lenker...die verlieren sich optisch bei dem breiten lenker,denke ich


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Hier ist meine Ex....


----------



## clouseau (15. April 2012)

ist das "retro"?


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Warum nicht?
Der Rad stammt aus mitte der 80er, habs nur restauriert.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Hier ist meine Ex....



Also ich finde es nicht schlecht..nur der lenker gefällt mir nicht...aber wie immer geschmacksache


----------



## potsdamradler (15. April 2012)

Auf alle Fälle älter wie meiner, würd sagen vor 1990 (?)  Wieso Ex 

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (15. April 2012)

clouseau schrieb:


> ist das "retro"?


Schön, dass solche Räder zu neuem Leben erweckt werden! 
Ja, wir ignorieren nur zu oft, dass wir älter geworden sind und mit uns die Räder aus frühen Tagen. Das Giant hat sicher auch schon drei Jahrzehnte auf der Uhr. 
So, ich schieb jetzt die Filzpantoffeln unters Bett und wünsche allen eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

Freut mich wenns gefällt... Danke.
Ist einfach nur ein abgeflexter Rennrad Lenker, hab ich an ein paar Rädern.
Das Rad muss wegen Platzmangel weichen.
Baujahr müsste laut Komponenten die verbaut waren um 1988 sein...
Ja, alten Rädern zu neuem Leben verhelfen ist wie ne Sucht!

Gruß


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Freut mich wenns gefällt... Danke.
> Ist einfach nur ein abgeflexter Rennrad Lenker, hab ich an ein paar Rädern.
> Baujahr müsste laut Komponenten die verbaut waren um 1988 sein...
> Ja, alten Rädern zu neuem Leben verhelfen ist wie ne Sucht!
> ...



die sucht hat mich auch schon seit einger zeit voll im griff..schön das es auch andere trifft.....von der sucht will ich auch nicht mehr geheilt werden.


----------



## potsdamradler (15. April 2012)

> Ist einfach nur ein abgeflexter Rennrad Lenker, hab ich an ein paar Rädern.


Kenn ich, feine Sache


----------



## sellyoursoul (15. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> die sucht hat mich auch schon seit einger zeit voll im griff..schön das es auch andere trifft.....von der sucht will ich auch nicht mehr geheilt werden.





potsdamradler schrieb:


> Kenn ich, feine Sache



Wie schön, das es noch normale Menschen gibt...


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

Wenn ich schon endlich nen Thread für meine Bikes gefunden habe...
Das 1980er Peugeot.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon endlich nen Thread für meine Bikes gefunden habe...
> Das 1980er Peugeot.



Jawohl!!!! Nur der lenker....sonst uneingeschränkt sexy...
Retro rules


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

Merci!
Shit, schon wieder der Lenker, beim nächsten Schraubanfall dann extra einen anderen für Dich...


----------



## potsdamradler (16. April 2012)

Lenker  ein bissl mehr Zeitfahrlook mit entspr. Hebelchen...
Hatte ich auch mal probiert, bergab die Hände innen am Lenker 

Pedale wechseln oder Körbchen/Haken ran, sieht sehr aufgeräumt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

Danke!
Den look mag ich auch...
Jep, mittlerweile sind da schon Körbchen dran.


Hier noch eins für den Flatbartreiber...
Ein uraltes Gian Esse.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Merci!
> Shit, schon wieder der Lenker, beim nächsten Schraubanfall dann extra einen anderen für Dich...



Nein das musst du nicht machen..soll dir ja gefallen....steh mehr auf die geraden lenker..so ist jeder verschieden..


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Danke!
> Den look mag ich auch...
> Jep, mittlerweile sind da schon Körbchen dran.
> 
> ...



Das könnte von mir sein...schade das es das nicht ist..sehr geiler renner


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Nein das musst du nicht machen..soll dir ja gefallen....steh mehr auf die geraden lenker..so ist jeder verschieden..



Flatbars mag/fahr ich genauso gern, abflexen der RR Lenker ist halt günstiger und von denen hab ich eh genug rumliegen...


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Das könnte von mir sein...schade das es das nicht ist..sehr geiler renner



Ich hab ein wenig in deinem Album gestöbert.
Du bist genau so ein Freak, ham sogar ähnliche Geschmäcker.

Gruß


----------



## 1speedtreiber (16. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Flatbars mag/fahr ich genauso gern, abflexen der RR Lenker ist halt günstiger und von denen hab ich eh genug rumliegen...


Gutes argument, da gibt es nichts gegen zusagen..war ja auch schon kurz davor das auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (16. April 2012)

@sellyoursoul:    für alle!
Aber das Peugeot wär meins


----------



## sellyoursoul (16. April 2012)

Danke!
Ja, Peugeots sind meine Favoriten...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ich hab ein wenig in deinem Album gestöbert.
> Du bist genau so ein Freak, ham sogar ähnliche Geschmäcker.
> 
> Gruß



Hatte schon befürchtet das ich allein bin mit meinem ssp geschmack..aber das freut mich das du auch so tickst..jruss aus berlin


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Jawohl!!!! Nur der lenker


rennlenker oder so ein schwalben/moustache teil wäre auch schön.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (17. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rennlenker oder so ein schwalben/moustache teil wäre auch schön.


Ja eine überlegung wert,finde ich auch...zumal ich auch gerade ein bottecchia im ssptrim baue..und das mit nem rr lenker..ohne absägen


----------



## Flema (19. April 2012)

Mein Flema Special von 1967...wird wieder umgebaut.





Mitch


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. April 2012)

Bis auf das Sesselkissen sieht´s sehr chic aus! 
Und in was baust du´s um?


Grüße,
Flo


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Mein Flema Special von 1967...wird wieder umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr..elegant und schick..aber was ist oben auf der sattelstütze drauf??sitzkissen?
Nee schickes rad


----------



## potsdamradler (19. April 2012)

@Flema

Schickes Radl 
Bin von dir aber  bessere Foto's gewöhnt  Ne Jugendsünde 

Greetz @Monnem


----------



## potsdamradler (19. April 2012)

Mitchi,

das Radl wird doch durch einen Wachmann bewacht 
Wozu dann das Schloß   wegretuschieren 

Mavic in 27 X 1 1/4  alte Campas ... kann sein, daß die Achsstummel zu lang für diese alten Ausfallenden sind, oder das Gewinde des Schnellspanners hinten ist zu kurz.. Alternativ die Hinterraradnabe beidseitig  mit U-Scheiben unterfüttern; dann schleift's halt nicht mehr an der linken Kettenstrebe  

Einradsattel  
Bilder erzählen manches.... Pscht 






Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (19. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Mein Flema Special von 1967...wird wieder umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön!
Finde die Reifen sehen scharf aus...


----------



## Flema (19. April 2012)

Klicke einfach aufs Foto...darunter versteckt sich ein Brooks Swallow !  ;-))

Mitch


----------



## Flema (19. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Bis auf das Sesselkissen sieht´s sehr chic aus!
> Und in was baust du´s um?
> 
> 
> ...



Wird wieder ein Renner !


----------



## RazorRamon (19. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Klicke einfach aufs Foto...darunter versteckt sich ein Brooks Swallow ! ;-))
> 
> Mitch


 
Es gibt doch so schöne Satteltiere!


----------



## rob (20. April 2012)

so wie ich den threadersteller verstehe, meint er nicht 80iger jahre singlespeedbikes, sondern wirkliche alte retroteile. obwohl natürlich wirklich alte räder (fast) immer auch singlespeedbikes sind, also doppeltgemoppelt.

hier mein diamant von um 1950. rad auf ebay für 6.50 gekauft. lenker/vorbau umgebaut, reifen von pinarello in italien aufm flohmarkt gekauft, speichen rostig räder laufen top, weinkiste hinten montiert, uralter brooks, kurbeln aufm glockentretlager festgeschweißt (daumen drück). geile klapperkiste fürn kiez oder für ne landpartie.





















ich hab noch eine totale von der seite, finde ich aber gerade nciht.

rob


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. April 2012)

Geile kiste


----------



## potsdamradler (20. April 2012)

@rob,

Lenkergriffe kannst Du aus "Fahrradschlauchlenkerband" oder Leder basteln.
http://www.einfaelle-statt-abfaelle.de/
Festgeschweißtes Glockenlager ist mir mal gebrochen ;(
Die rostigen Speichen mit Leinöl streichen 

Ein Fahr Rad


----------



## michael17 (20. April 2012)

@ Flema: Sehr schön ! Der Überzieher ist pures Understatement . Nur schade, dass es nicht mehr ohne ein sicheres Schloss geht, das ist bei solchen Bikes immer irgendwie unpassend.

@ Rob: Klar, das ist richtig Retro und auch richtig schön .
Die Fotos bringen eine tolle Stimmung rüber .


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Wird wieder ein Renner !



Da stand ich auf der Leitung! Ich habe "Umbau" nicht als "Rückbau" verstanden, sondern als stetigen Prozess immer neuer Ideen und Verbesserungen... 


@Rob: Das Rad ist klasse! Beim Anblick des Bildes riecht man die Dorfluft, fühlt die Sonne auf der Haut und spürt die gepflasterte Straße.
(Nur ohne Griffe wäre mir das nichts.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (20. April 2012)

danke für die netten worte :]



potsdamradler schrieb:


> @rob,
> 
> Lenkergriffe kannst Du aus "Fahrradschlauchlenkerband" oder Leder basteln.
> http://www.einfaelle-statt-abfaelle.de/
> ...


leinöl könnte ich machen, für leichten rostglanz. ich mag es aber auch so wie es ist.
griffe habe ich extra nicht, der puristischen optik wegen. habe auch bei touren mit 100+ km kein problem so.

die kiste muss ich mal besser befestigen, richtig verschrauben. die lösung mit dicken kabelbindern geht auf dauer nicht.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

eins habe ich noch:O),wers kann bitte vergrössern,merci:O)


----------



## michael17 (21. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> eins habe ich noch:O),wers kann bitte vergrössern,merci:O)








SCHICK


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

Danke ..so ist es besser


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. April 2012)

Gefällt mir auch!!
Die Haken von Flema würden gut dazu passen...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

Optisch würden sie passen...stimmt,fahre aber nicht gern mit haken..werds mir mal fürs bottecchia vormerken...würde zum rennlenker passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (21. April 2012)

Bastle auch grade eins mit Rennlenker...hab mir ein Motobecane geangelt.

Gruß


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Bastle auch grade eins mit Rennlenker...hab mir ein Motobecane geangelt.
> 
> Gruß



Hab eins in meiner galerie..ein silbernes motobecane ssp...aber mit flat hihi,ansonsten hoffe ich auf fotos deinerseits vom motobecane wenns fertig ist


----------



## potsdamradler (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch!!
> *Die Haken von Flema* würden gut dazu passen...



Pssst, die werden bewacht 

@1spb: das sind doch Hakenpedale, sonst fährst Du automatisch auf der falschen Seite 
Den Lenker mit Holzstücken etwas verbreitern, sonst wie gewohnt


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

Ja ich weiss es sind hakenpedale..aber ich hab keine lust auf das gefummel, meiszems gehts dann doch richtig rum..mit den pedalen..beim bottecchia hab ich haken vorgesehen,passt zum rennlenker.holz für die verbreiterung??wat meinste?gruss nach potsdam


----------



## potsdamradler (21. April 2012)

So etwas in der Richtung basteln. Falls der Lenker mal wachsen sollte:
http://rad-station.de/Fahrradteile/...-Kork-mit-Brooks-Logo-#BYB-330--16385_922.htm

Greetz


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Hab eins in meiner galerie..ein silbernes motobecane ssp...aber mit flat hihi,ansonsten hoffe ich auf fotos deinerseits vom motobecane wenns fertig ist


Das Raleigh find ich auch stark!
Klar, Bilder kommen dann...



potsdamradler schrieb:


> Pssst, die werden bewacht


Ups, das dachte ich mir schon...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> So etwas in der Richtung basteln. Falls der Lenker mal wachsen sollte:
> http://rad-station.de/Fahrradteile/...-Kork-mit-Brooks-Logo-#BYB-330--16385_922.htm
> 
> Greetz



Nicht schlecht,ist vorgemerkt


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Das Raleigh find ich auch stark!
> Klar, Bilder kommen dann...
> 
> 
> Ups, das dachte ich mir schon...



Ja meinst du das weisse? Ist noch total orginal...werds verkaufen..ist mit zuviel schaltkrempel dran,wollte es eigentlich zum ssp umbauen,werds aber so weggeben


----------



## ChristophK (21. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Mein Flema Special von 1967...wird wieder umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein rahmen von 67 mit cantisockeln?


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Ja meinst du das weisse? Ist noch total orginal...werds verkaufen..ist mit zuviel schaltkrempel dran,wollte es eigentlich zum ssp umbauen,werds aber so weggeben



Genau das meinte ich, ich könnte die Finger nicht von lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, ich könnte die Finger nicht von lassen.



Ja ich schwanke hin und her


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. April 2012)

Auch 'n bischen retro...


----------



## sellyoursoul (21. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Ja ich schwanke hin und her


Klar, die eine Seite nennt es Leichenfledderei und sprechen solche Räder  heilig-die anderen findens einfach geil diese alten Maschinen auseinander zu reißen...

Ich mag alte Rennräder, aber genauso gerne in Stücken...
Was hast Du schon zu verlieren ausser ein paar Gramm und alten Komponenten.


----------



## DerBergschreck (21. April 2012)

Flema schrieb:


> Mein Flema Special von 1967...wird wieder umgebaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach doch mal die Verpackung vom Sattel ab.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Klar, die eine Seite nennt es Leichenfledderei und sprechen solche Räder  heilig-die anderen findens einfach geil diese alten Maschinen auseinander zu reißen...
> 
> Ich mag alte Rennräder, aber genauso gerne in Stücken...
> Was hast Du schon zu verlieren ausser ein paar Gramm und alten Komponenten.



Ich finds in der regel auch gut alte rennräder sozusagen zubefreien ...muss nochmal in mich gehen, ich meine potential für ein weiteres retrossp ist ja da...ja du hast wirklich denn gleichen geschmack..gut so..und eins steht fest,heiligsprechung eines rr würde mich umgehend zum schlachten des rr's bringen..schaltkrempel ab ist wohl die devise


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Auch 'n bischen retro...



Finde es passend und schick fotografiert.


----------



## potsdamradler (21. April 2012)

Damals gab's noch keine Farbfotographie 

Schlicht und elegant, Hut ab


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Klar, die eine Seite nennt es Leichenfledderei und sprechen solche Räder  heilig-die anderen findens einfach geil diese alten Maschinen auseinander zu reißen...
> 
> Ich mag alte Rennräder, aber genauso gerne in Stücken...
> Was hast Du schon zu verlieren ausser ein paar Gramm und alten Komponenten.



Hast gewonnen


----------



## michael17 (21. April 2012)

Schönes Foto vom Monkey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (22. April 2012)

ChristophK schrieb:


> ein rahmen von 67 mit cantisockeln?



Ist ein alter Crosser...erkennt man an der Geometrie !

Mitch


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. April 2012)

mein JAN Janssen Tour de France retro 
 bekomms leider wieder nicht grösser......;O)


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. April 2012)

Ein sehr leckeres Teil, die Farbe find ich Hammer.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. April 2012)

orginallack mit lackreiniger bearbeitet....


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> orginallack mit lackreiniger bearbeitet....


Manchmal bin ich auch erstaunt was unter dem Jahrelang angesammelten Dreck für ein schöner Lack schlummert!!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich auch erstaunt was unter dem Jahrelang angesammelten Dreck für ein schöner Lack schlummert!!


 das weisse como hab ich auch mit lackreiniger ins leben zurück geholt,lackmässig:O)..ich finds einfach besser ,wenns denn geht, den lack zu retten...auch wenn er macken hat..gehört ja zum radleben dazu..das rennerle kommt übrigens auch ran die nächsten tage...als ssp wird wieder geboren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sellyoursoul (22. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> das weisse como hab ich auch mit lackreiniger ins leben zurück geholt,lackmässig:O)..ich finds einfach besser ,wenns denn geht, den lack zu retten...auch wenn er macken hat..gehört ja zum radleben dazu..das rennerle kommt übrigens auch ran die nächsten tage...als ssp wird wieder geboren



Erhalte auch immer auf jeden Fall den Original Lack, wenns sehr böse aussieht kommt halt der Lackstift, hab ein Kumpel der mir fast jede Farbe mischt...

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Bilder!!


----------



## sellyoursoul (22. April 2012)

Damit ich hier nicht nur laber hier noch ein Bild von meinem viert Peugeot...aus 103er Wasserrohr.
Hab leider nur ein Indoor Bild, ja ich weiß der Lenker.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. April 2012)

Aber jeil ist es trotzdem
Hab gerade einen batavus hollandradrahmen für kleines geld bei ebay geschossen...werd mir daraus nen schönen halbrenner bauen ..als übernächstes projekt


----------



## potsdamradler (23. April 2012)




----------



## potsdamradler (23. April 2012)

http://www.eisenherz-bikes.de/details.php?language=en&id=140
da ist noch einer wach 

cooler lenker sys


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. April 2012)

Du meinst den rennlenker?der hat ja gute räder..das goldene benotto wäre ein feines ssp...brauch bald nen moustache...nich im gesicht sondern am rad,das rostrad ist auch ne heisse nummer..gute übersetzung


----------



## potsdamradler (23. April 2012)

hab doppelt gepostet aus versehen. eisenöxidhaltige farbe vermutich, nicht raw. originallack möglichst drauflassen. alte trinflasche nicht ausspülen 
der geierschnabel und mittelzugbremsen  die griffe passen nicht ganz. ledergriffe kann man auch selbstmachen...

gute n8


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> hab doppelt gepostet aus versehen. eisenöxidhaltige farbe vermutich, nicht raw. originallack möglichst drauflassen. alte trinflasche nicht ausspülen
> der geierschnabel und mittelzugbremsen  die griffe passen nicht ganz. ledergriffe kann man auch selbstmachen...
> 
> gute n8


Die griffe sind ne übergangslösung gewesen..da hast du recht..die passen nicht unbedingt...


----------



## RazorRamon (23. April 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ein sehr leckeres Teil, die Farbe find ich Hammer.


Aber absolut, Weltklasse, das Rad!


----------



## potsdamradler (25. April 2012)

http://img.webme.com/pic/f/fahrrad-wahn/hpim3264.jpg 

Bin ich gern gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 aber nicht so schön getunt ;/
Hab mir dazumal aus Sicherheitsgünden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im VEB sogar ein Oberrohr einschweißen lassen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Preis: 'n Kaffee..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 glaub ich..

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (26. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> http://img.webme.com/pic/f/fahrrad-wahn/hpim3264.jpg
> 
> Bin ich gern gefahren
> 
> ...








Dann hast Du ja die Klapperatur zerstört 
Zum Jan Janssen auch von mir: Genial! 
Und die Löwen (Peugeots) mag ich sowieso.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. April 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du ja die Klapperatur zerstört
> Zum Jan Janssen auch von mir: Genial!
> Und die Löwen (Peugeots) mag ich sowieso.


Danke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. April 2012)

ok ist jetzt kein klapprad,aber zumindest rot


----------



## potsdamradler (26. April 2012)

Sehr schick, staune immer wieder über die stramme Übersetzung...müsste alle Tabs schließen um das Foto hochzuladen....;/  Das linke wärs.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. April 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sehr schick, staune immer wieder über die stramme Übersetzung...müsste alle Tabs schließen um das Foto hochzuladen....;/  Das linke wärs.


Ich bekommedie bilder nicht grösser rein...die übersetzung ist meine wohlfühlübersetzung..hier bei berlin frohnau gibt es nur ebene strassen..aber bitte keine neue übersetzungsdiskussion..jeder fährt seine und das ist meine


----------



## michael17 (26. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Ich bekommedie bilder nicht grösser rein...die übersetzung ist meine wohlfühlübersetzung..hier bei berlin frohnau gibt es nur ebene strassen..aber bitte keine neue übersetzungsdiskussion..jeder fährt seine und das ist meine








Bald werde ich neidisch: Wieviel solcher Schmuckstücke hast Du noch?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. April 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Bald werde ich neidisch: Wieviel solcher Schmuckstücke hast Du noch?


Zu wenig


----------



## michael17 (26. April 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Zu wenig








"Zu wenig!" 
Aber auch sehr schick.


----------



## dima1969 (28. April 2012)

Hey Leute,

schaut mal hier, was ich habe. Der Rahmen ist von ca. 1910-1920.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. April 2012)

Na das kann doch wieder was feines werden..warte auch noch auf meinen hollandradrahmen..der sieht ähnlich aus...aber ist bei weitem nicht so alt...dann gehts bei mir auch los mit dem renner


----------



## michael17 (28. April 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> schaut mal hier, was ich habe. Der Rahmen ist von ca. 1910-1920.








Zu mir bitte!


----------



## potsdamradler (28. April 2012)

@dima: mach mal mehr Fotos. Eventuell findet sich Jemand der mehr dazu sagen kann. IMHO interessant. Die E-Mailadresse des Rahmenbauers natürlich auch 

Das Set ja vieles überlebt  Manche Dinge sind unbezalbar..


----------



## dima1969 (29. April 2012)

Hab gerade den Rahmen vom Dreck befreit. Die Kette nimmt gerade ein Ölbad, die Glieder waren total steif, so langsam werden sie gängig. Auf dem Steuerkopfschild das aus Messing ist, steht: Fahrrad-Bau Böblingen HABU und die Rahmennummer ist 13U82. Das Rad ist für eine Stempelbremse ausgelegt. Bisher habe ich noch nichts darüber herausfinden können Hier noch ein Bild, andere folgen noch.
Hat eventuell jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen? Aber nur ernst gemeinte Angebote senden.


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Zu wenig







Wie immer... Gefällt!!
Hätte noch irgendwo ein wenig orange versteckt...

Gruß Dich!!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Mai 2012)

Falls du meinst der rahmen ist orange...das täuscht..der rahmen ist rot....gruss zurück danke für die blumen,das weisse raleigh ist übrigens in der umbauphase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (1. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Falls du meinst der rahmen ist orange...das täuscht..der rahmen ist rot....gruss zurück danke für die blumen,das weisse raleigh ist übrigens in der umbauphase


Also eher so ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch schön, obwohl das Orange mich eher an die 70er Jahre erinnert.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Mai 2012)

Ja das ist eher der ton ....so siehts im orginal aus,danke fürs einfärben,wobei orange auch gut gepasst hätte, stimmt


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

das ist mein Singlespeed:






Basis: 1973er Niemann Bahnrahmen ...
in hellblau gepulvert, mit Holz-Felgen, Holz-Lenker, Holz-Sattelstütze,
Renak-RBN, Schwalbe Speed Cruiser, Diamant Sport Kurbel, Hakenpedale.

Gruß Bora


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus bora...heisses teil, gute mischung mit dem holz


----------



## Boramaniac (1. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus bora...heisses teil, gute mischung mit dem holz



Danke. Das Baby macht Spass. 
Da der Bahnrahmen ja baulich bedingt keine Möglichkeit bietet eine 
Bremse zu beherbergen, habe ich mich für die RBN entschieden, um 
mir die Möglichkeit des Bremsens zu erhalten.

Und Rahmen und ich haben das selbe Baujahr 

Gruß Bora


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch Bora !

Das Radl muss sich ja sehr komfotabel fahren 
Eine Holzsattelkerze sehe ich zum allerersten Mal. Ein Dejavue, war vorhin auf Naturrad.com    Hab in den 90er'n einmal einen Container mit Diamant DDR Bahnrahmen gesehen, die wurden alle nicht mehr gebraucht. Schade...

Greetz pr


----------



## Godtake (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich hätte Interesse an dem Rahmen, wenn es noch andere Teile außer Gabel Kurbel und Kette gibt.
Ich bin selbst gerade am Aufbau eines Jubiläumsrad von ca. 1930 zu Gange, Bilder folgen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Mai 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte Interesse an dem Rahmen, wenn es noch andere Teile außer Gabel Kurbel und Kette gibt.
> Ich bin selbst gerade am Aufbau eines Jubiläumsrad von ca. 1930 zu Gange, Bilder folgen.



Freu mich auf die bilder..


----------



## a.nienie (2. Mai 2012)

@Boramaniac: sehr schön mit den holzteilen.

was für ein sattel ist das?


----------



## michael17 (2. Mai 2012)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> das ist mein Singlespeed:
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir auch sehr 
Hast Du die Sattelkerze und den Lenker selbst gemacht? Aus welchem Holz?
Nur der "in Wagenfarbe" lackierte Vorbau  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (2. Mai 2012)

Das Niemann gefällt mir auch sehr gut!
Den Vorbau in Hellblau finde ich gar nicht verkehrt, aber der Sattel hätte in schlichtem Schwarz sein dürfen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Mai 2012)

ein hab ich noch:O)




ebend fertig geworden...mit dem sattel bin ich noch nicht so glücklich...ist aber der sattel der schon immer zum rad gehört....


----------



## dima1969 (2. Mai 2012)

Neuer Zwischenstand:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Mai 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Neuer Zwischenstand:



Das wird gut


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (2. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus habe auch schon 2 Oldtimer hergerichtet! Wenn jmd Intresse hat habe noch einen Lenker incl. kompleter Stempelbremse in einem super Zustand!


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ein hab ich noch:O)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil dieser Thread klasse Räder!!!

Ups, dachte wirklich das Jaekel wäre orange...
Aber in rot ists genauso geil!

Sehr schön geworden .
Mach mal noch Griffe ran,sieht ein wenig "unfertig" aus...
Ich hätte hier den pefekten Sattel für das Bike liegen...










Hab auch noch was aufgebaut , das Motobecane ist nun auch bald soweit!!






Gruß!!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Mai 2012)

wollte das mal so mit den griffen..bzw ohne....werd mal sehen..das motobecane ist wieder top!!! egal mit welchem lenker


----------



## sellyoursoul (2. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> wollte das mal so mit den griffen..bzw ohne....werd mal sehen..das motobecane ist wieder top!!! egal mit welchem lenker



Ah, ok jeder wie er mag.
Ist noch nicht das Motobecane.
Jetzt stehts 1:1 ...


----------



## Boramaniac (2. Mai 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Bora !
> 
> Das Radl muss sich ja sehr komfotabel fahren
> Eine Holzsattelkerze sehe ich zum allerersten Mal. Ein Dejavue, war vorhin auf Naturrad.com
> ...



Ja, den Lenker und die Sattelkerze habe ich mir beim Tischler meines Vertrauens aus 
Esche anfertigen lassen und danach habe ich sie geölt. Die Felgen sind aus Hickoryholz.

Ich weiß, wo ich noch an solche Bahnrahmen ran komme, aber diese wertvolle Quelle 
gebe ich nicht preis. 



michael17 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr
> Hast Du die Sattelkerze und den Lenker selbst gemacht? Aus welchem Holz?
> Nur der "in Wagenfarbe" lackierte Vorbau  .



Der Vorbau ist absichtlich in Wagenfarbe gepulvert, weil ich wollt, dass sich im vorderen
Bereich die blaue Farbe vom Sattel wiederholt. Quasi vorne blau und braun und hinten
blau und braun...  



a.nienie schrieb:


> was für ein sattel ist das?



Das ist ein Gyes-Ledersattel. Gibt es in vielen Farben: klick

Gruß Bora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Mai 2012)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Ah, ok jeder wie er mag.
> Ist noch nicht das Motobecane.
> Jetzt stehts 1:1 ...


wer genau hinsieht ist klar im vorteil...


----------



## michael17 (3. Mai 2012)

Das Raleigh  ; sellyoursouls Angebot mit dem rot-weissem Sattel kannst Du eigentlich nicht mehr ablehnen.

Das Titan (Herstellername) erinnert mich an meins, das ich Anfang der 1990er Jahre gekauft habe (let the good times roll): Ist jetzt nicht gerade Retro aber schöne Kombination mit den blauen Reifen. 

Auf Dimas HABU bin ich schon gespannt!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Mai 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Das Raleigh  ; sellyoursouls Angebot mit dem rot-weissem Sattel kannst Du eigentlich nicht mehr ablehnen.
> 
> Das Titan (Herstellername) erinnert mich an meins, das ich Anfang der 1990er Jahre gekauft habe (let the good times roll): Ist jetzt nicht gerade Retro aber schöne Kombination mit den blauen Reifen.
> 
> Auf Dimas HABU bin ich schon gespannt!



Du hast nicht unrecht mit dem sattel...zum glück wirkt er im orginal nicht so unpassend ...hab mich dran gewöhnt und der sattel ist der orginalsattel vom auslieferungstag..deswegen werd ich ihn wohl drauflassen...der sattel von sellyoursouls hat zwar auch streifen aber ein völlig anderen farbton..aber danke fürs angebot sellyoursouls...das titan ist schon heiss


----------



## dima1969 (4. Mai 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Auf Dimas HABU bin ich schon gespannt!



Sorry Leute,

aber ich hab das Rad bei "E." eingestellt. Ich komme geldmäßig nicht hin
Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens ein bisschen dafür bekomme. Da ich im Moment ohne Job bin (wird durch meine Einschränkung noch erschwert), könnte ich es gut gebrauchen. Hoffe es findet wenigstens einen würdigen Besitzer.
Falls hier jemand Interesse daran hat, ich hab nix gegen Vorschläge


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Mai 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute,
> 
> aber ich hab das Rad bei "E." eingestellt. Ich komme geldmäßig nicht hin
> Ich hoffe das ich wenigstens ein bisschen dafür bekomme. Da ich im Moment ohne Job bin (wird durch meine Einschränkung noch erschwert), könnte ich es gut gebrauchen. Hoffe es findet wenigstens einen würdigen Besitzer.
> Falls hier jemand Interesse daran hat, ich hab nix gegen Vorschläge



Wo bei ebay?gruss


----------



## Godtake (4. Mai 2012)

Hier.

Wirklich schicker Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (4. Mai 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Wirklich schicker Rahmen



Hat jetzt einen würdigen Besitzer gefunden   Egal wer, Glückwunsch 
@Bora: deine Holzgeschichten find ich sehr interessant, hast mich reinspiriert quasi 
In der Forumsgalerie hier hast Du ja hauptsächlich MTB- Projekte..., anderswo auch klassische. Ein paar Links wären nett, zumal ich momentan tw. HTML habeWir würden uns alle hier sehr freuen mehr von Dir und Deinen Rädern zu sehen... 

Gruß postamtradler - war ick mal


----------



## dima1969 (5. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Wo bei ebay?gruss




Hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sehr-seltene...nsportwesen&hash=item2c650b42a8#ht_500wt_1306


----------



## dima1969 (5. Mai 2012)

Godtake schrieb:


> Hier.
> 
> Wirklich schicker Rahmen



Da stand es mal drin, es hat noch keinen neuen Besitzer!!! Inzwischen hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sehr-seltene...nsportwesen&hash=item2c650b42a8#ht_500wt_1306


----------



## Godtake (9. Mai 2012)

trauriger Preis


----------



## dima1969 (10. Mai 2012)

Das stimmt, hatte mir mehr erhofft


----------



## Frypan (14. Mai 2012)

Falls noch jemand was für einen Umbau sucht:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290712163717?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_11741wt_1189


----------



## 1speedtreiber (22. Mai 2012)

so nun hab ich auch mal eins mit Rennlenker:O)...


----------



## dima1969 (22. Mai 2012)

Und noch ein Singlespeed.


----------



## evisu (23. Mai 2012)

Trifft genau meinen Geschmack. Schön oldschool.


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2012)

1speedtreiber: schön
dima1969: auch gut, bremshebel finde ich etwas grob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 1speedtreiber: schön
> dima1969: auch gut, bremshebel finde ich etwas grob



Danke dir


----------



## dima1969 (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Mai 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


>


Heftig aber nicht mal schlecht


----------



## michael17 (23. Mai 2012)

@1speedtreiber:  ohne wenn und aber!
@dima1969: 
aber: Vorbau, Bremshebel und Zugschellen trüben den sonst tollen Gesamteindruck


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2012)

sattel 

aber an sich nicht schlecht mit den weissen reifen


----------



## michael17 (23. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sattel



Hab ich auch erst gedacht, aber vielleicht muss der so sein (Retro halt).


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Mai 2012)

@michael17....danke für die blumen..


----------



## dima1969 (23. Mai 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> sattel



 ist eben ein Retro Sattel, aber der fährt sich saubequem, wie auf 'nem Sessel.

PS.: Ist übrigens zu verkaufen, VHB 222,-

Gemuffter Stahlrahmen, Rahmenhöhe ca. 57 cm, neue Felgen, neue Kette, neue Bremsleitungen, neue Griffe, neue Reifen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Mai 2012)

Ein REX "LORD" aus den 80zigern glaub ich ..guter alter Stahl..mal in lila/weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dima1969 (1. Juni 2012)

Noch eins:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Juni 2012)

Kommt gut


----------



## dima1969 (6. Juni 2012)

Marke "Rekord" Baujahr 1953.


----------



## michael17 (6. Juni 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Marke "Rekord" Baujahr 1953.








An die Farbkombination vom Rex (Ende der 80er?) kann ich mich noch gut erinnern: Fand ich damals grausam!
Aber heute - ganz witzig; schön zu sehen, dass solche Räder noch leben. 

Das Rekord von 1953 ist ja ein verdammt langer Hirsch.
Sieht topp aus.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. Juni 2012)

Ja meine lila rex kuh....sehr mutig der lack,aber da gut erhalten hab ich den lack nur gereinigt,tippe auch auf ende der achtziger des vorherigen jahrhunderts..wäre mir damals auch zu knallig gewesen


----------



## 74issue (15. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal wieder ein neues Projekt fertiggestellt. Hier mal ein Bild






mehr Bilder gibts hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (15. Juni 2012)

Unglaublich! 
Auch der link: Sehr sehenswert!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Juni 2012)

Volltreffer


----------



## moe 11 (15. Juni 2012)

aber hallo hast ein paar richtig schöne räder zamgebastelt


----------



## potsdamradler (15. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöne Bikes 

Schön auch was User Tinko aus einem NoName Rahmen mit Rost, Leinöl und einigen Neuteilen gezaubert hat.
Das schnellste Rad einer Stadt in Costa Rica   
Mehr Bilder gibt es hier.


----------



## Flema (20. Juni 2012)

UFFF...das ist WoW-DU PERFEKTIONIST hast mein Herz getroffen !

Mitch ( Patina-Cycles )







74issue schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder ein neues Projekt fertiggestellt. Hier mal ein Bild
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flema (20. Juni 2012)

Die Bereifung ändern...Panaracer Pasela TG montieren !!!

Mitch





potsdamradler schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bikes
> 
> Schön auch was User Tinko aus einem NoName Rahmen mit Rost, Leinöl und einigen Neuteilen gezaubert hat.
> Das schnellste Rad einer Stadt in Costa Rica
> Mehr Bilder gibt es hier.


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Juni 2012)

Hi Mitchi,

warst wohl letztes Wochenende Strohwitwer 
Wo bleiben die Buchtipps  

@74issue: Flügelmuttern 

Grüße @Patina Cycles- Hauptsitz Monnem
Psst: Steuernummer vergessen!


----------



## Rommos (21. Juni 2012)

Servus

hab ich grad entdeckt, auch ganz interessant






Mehr Infos gibts hier http://www.garage271.de/emission-zero/index.php

Gruß
Roman


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Juni 2012)

Schön old  style


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2012)

stimmt, war auf dem stahlrahmen bikes blog.
fährt sich mit dem vorlauf vermutlich ziemlich gemütlich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Juni 2012)

Na ich denke auch....länge läuft


----------



## dima1969 (21. Juni 2012)

Das erinnert mich ziemlich stark an meins, das im Moment so aussieht:
Wenn meine Cremefarbenen Reifen da sind, kommt auch die Schaltung noch ab.


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (22. Juni 2012)

So Endspurt... Brauner Sattel kommt noch und Pinke Reifen...

Vorher - Nachher Bild

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2929/j6ql6jbq_jpg.htm

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2929/3th7ocf5_jpg.htm

Diese Reifen und der Sattel sind bestellt!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280901078717

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Kenda-Kon...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3f1890131f


----------



## michael17 (22. Juni 2012)

FUNRIDER_1328 schrieb:


> So Endspurt... Brauner Sattel kommt noch und Pinke Reifen...
> 
> Vorher - Nachher Bild
> 
> ...



Tolle Arbeit! 

Wie hast Du es geschafft auf einen so verschrammelten Rahmen  wieder die Originallackierung zu bringen?


----------



## michael17 (22. Juni 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich ziemlich stark an meins, das im Moment so aussieht:
> Wenn meine Cremefarbenen Reifen da sind, kommt auch die Schaltung noch ab.








Obwohl der Schaltzug über die Rolle schon was hat ...

...so oder so: Gefällt!


----------



## FUNRIDER_1328 (22. Juni 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit!
> 
> Wie hast Du es geschafft auf einen so verschrammelten Rahmen  wieder die Originallackierung zu bringen?



Ich hab den Original Rahmen genommen und mit der Flex die Luftpumpen Halter den Dynamo Halter etc abgemacht dann sah man die Stellen natürlich weil sie Blank waren ich wollte den Rahmen aber nicht neu lackieren und habe über den ganzen Rahmen verteilt immer wieder die Flex Scheibe leicht angesetzt und somit den Lack teilweise entfernt teilweise gelassen! Wird denk dich ich auch rosten stört mich aber nicht wird ein super look wenns fertig ist! Gruß


----------



## potsdamradler (22. Juni 2012)

@Funrider: Der Lack, also die Überreste müssen runter 
Da steckt 'ne schöne Ratte drinne  Mußt die nur auspacken


----------



## schloerfi (24. Juni 2012)

Wollte euch meine neue (alte) Errungenschaft nicht vorenthalten...Diamant aus 1989, Rennradlenker getauscht, neue Züge, Kette erstmal auf dem kleinsten Ritzel. Diese Woche kommt dann ein Singlespeed-Ritzel mit 18Z drauf. Fährt sich, bis auf die zähe Übersetzung, echt sehr gut!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. Juni 2012)

@schloerfi.....hat stil das rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dima1969 (27. Juni 2012)

Noch eins:


----------



## michael17 (27. Juni 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Noch eins:


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Juni 2012)

@dima: touring don't stop 
@schloerfi: regenfahrbar, bleiben die Bleche?  

Apropos Regen; werd einen Tab zumachen, Sauwetter hier!


----------



## schloerfi (27. Juni 2012)

@potsdamradler: Sollen erstmal bleiben, will das Bike auch zur Arbeit fahren, da machen die Bleche Sinn. Vlt überlege ich es mir auch irgendwann nochmal anders, aber vorerst bleiben sie dran .


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Juni 2012)

so hier ein kleines update meines geliebten eddys ...3ttt vorbau ,kurzer lenker,38cm,weils mir erheblich besser liegt, die bremshebelchen sind auch neu und dazu die miche performance stopper ....nein die kette ist noch nicht gespannt,falls das gleich einer anmerken will...werd ich nacher noch machen wenn ich lust habe


----------



## potsdamradler (30. Juni 2012)

Hui ein schneller Eddy. Wie viele Räder hast Du eigentlich? Habe insgesammt 6 und drei werden gefahren. Ein Forianer hat 16 Stück  Eine zweistellige Zahl kennste bestimmt och 

Schickes Teil  Riecht nach Herzblut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. Juni 2012)

Alle die ich per bild hier gezeigt habe sind schon wieder verteilt an andere ssp-liebhaber..ausser der eddi, der bleibt bei mir..ein motobecane und ein cicli diamant sind aber schon in vorbereitung..und ja ich liebe diese bodenrakete


----------



## potsdamradler (30. Juni 2012)

> ich liebe diese bodenrakete


Da bist Du nicht der Einzigste  Schrauberblut und gefettete Gewinde usw. Van der Stange sieht anders aus.. Fahrrad ist imho unterbewertet und faule Schrauber find ich cool, besser wie fleißige- welche nur rumdoktern  Letzteres wird besser honoriert 
Anderes Thema...

@schloerfi: Bleche dranlassen. Alternativ ein Zweitradl für Schönwetter zulegen- ohne Bleche... Wie ein Dreckspatz auf Arbeit anzukommen, dazu Klamottenwechsel, Wascherei, lohnt nicht wirklich. Habe damit Erfahrung^^ als Radler, nicht als Schäffchen


----------



## a.nienie (3. Juli 2012)

an einen eddy gehört ein RR lenker, mensch


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Juli 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> an einen eddy gehört ein RR lenker, mensch



In deiner welt evtl....in meiner auf keinen fall...rennlenker geht garnicht!!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

ein Motobecane MBK ist es nun geworden


----------



## michael17 (9. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ein Motobecane MBK ist es nun geworden



Hübsche Französin . Nach dem Alter darf man ja nicht fragen (?).


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Du darfst fragen ..tippe auf frische 22....


----------



## michael17 (9. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Du darfst fragen ..tippe auf frische 22....



Knackige 22!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Ja knackige..stimmt ..und es geht sehr gut ab..


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2012)

Hat der Rahmen 130mm Ausfäller? Und such mal ne schöne Lösung für die Gangschaltungsgussets.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Ja knappe 130 mm, die nabe hat gut reingepasst..die schaltungsdingerätzendehuppeldinger stören mich immer aber in der regel kommen nur ein paar schräubchen rein..hast du nen vorschlag?


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2012)

+






+






Es soll aber auch Schrauben geben, welche die scharfen Kanten abdecken. Ist sicherlich die bessere Lösung. 

Also hat der Rahmen 126mm Ausfallenden gehabt .


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Neeeeee no flex..das cleanen geht ja garnicht..auch wenn ich die rennradgene in dieser form nicht liebe ..der rahmen soll so bleiben..dachte du hast ne abdeckungsidee..126mm ist möglich..passt jedenfalls gut


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2012)

Bäm!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2012)

Ist zumindest ein ansatz..müsste ich mal irgendwo live ansehen..auf den ersten blick sind die dinger etwas zuuuuuuu dick aufgetragen..das zieht die blicke unnötiger weise noch mehr auf die problemzone..ok da kann ich besser einkaufstüten ranhängen..nee ist nich so sexy..sch..


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

Mein neuester Fang:O)..ein F.Kessels Main d´or ....gerade fertig geworden...


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel ist nicht zu hoch


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

Nee geht nicht tiefer und bevor jetzt  ein oberlehrer erklärt der rahmen ist zu gross....nein die einstellung des sattels ist  noch nicht vorgenommen..


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

Oberlehrer  achso, meenst Lefty 
Wenn allet klappt hab ick bald ne eijene Werstatt, also das Huhn ist schon gerupft, muss es nur noch schlachten 

Werde berichten 

Greetz pr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (13. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Nee geht nicht tiefer und bevor jetzt  ein oberlehrer erklärt der rahmen ist zu gross....nein die einstellung des sattels ist  noch nicht vorgenommen..


Nimm doch lieber einen etwas schmaleren und schwarzen Sattel, braun geht geht zu dem Rahmen gar nicht.
Vielleicht noch die Felgen von den Klebchen befreien.
Sonst 
Kannst Du noch etwas zur Historie schreiben?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Oberlehrer  achso, meenst Lefty
> Wenn allet klappt hab ick bald ne eijene Werstatt, also das Huhn ist schon gerupft, muss es nur noch schlachten
> 
> Werde berichten
> ...



Dann drück i h mal die daumen für die werkstatt..ist was feines...nee ich meine niemanden persönlich sondern das ist eine grundsätzen anmerkung gewesen..


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Nimm doch lieber einen etwas schmaleren und schwarzen Sattel, braun geht geht zu dem Rahmen gar nicht.
> Vielleicht noch die Felgen von den Klebchen befreien.
> Sonst
> Kannst Du noch etwas zur Historie schreiben?



Nein die historie ist leider nicht bekannt..bj sollte in den 80ziger jahren des letzten jahrhundert sein..und wenn die info stimmt war f.kessels auch rahmenbauer für merckx..sollte es noch infos geben würde ich mich freuen.
Der sattel ist im orginal gut passend..wollte diesen farbausreisser...aber das ist letztendlich ja geschmacksache..die klebebildchen auf den felgen sind mir auch ein dorn im auge..wenn ich das so sehe auf den fotos...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

ok...testweise mal doch mit nem anderen sattel


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

Die Decals nicht entfernen, wirkt wertmindernd. Manchmal praktisch wg. der Typenbezeichnung; eine Araya Felge habe ich mal gecleant, die Flanken waren sehr tailliert- vermutlich eine Konkavfelge.
Sicher war ich mir net, Aufkleber wech und Google konnte auch nicht helfen.. Zudem sehr leicht, war mir etwas unheimlich, also konkav usw. flog dann zum Schrott..., schade.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

Gutes argument..das mit den decals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (13. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Gutes argument..das mit den decals...



hab sie jetzt einfach mal abgeknibbelt:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (13. Juli 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> hab sie jetzt einfach mal abgeknibbelt:



Das ist ja hexerei ...


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2012)

Mit Foddos kennt sich Micha aus..
@speedie: sind die Kleberchen noch drauf, oder sind die wirklich weg 

Klasse Arbeit  und Deine Räder sehen immer frisch aus  Wie aus'm Ei gepellt..

Sehr schön!


----------



## RazorRamon (14. Juli 2012)

Der Rahmen ist zu groß!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Juli 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist zu groß!



Ohne worte....


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Mit Foddos kennt sich Micha aus..
> @speedie: sind die Kleberchen noch drauf, oder sind die wirklich weg
> 
> Klasse Arbeit  und Deine Räder sehen immer frisch aus  Wie aus'm Ei gepellt..
> ...



Danke fürs kompliment..und die kleber sind noch drauf


----------



## airri.de (18. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/330764213941?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## peter_peter (23. Juli 2012)

gehen auch retro vorbauten?


----------



## michael17 (23. Juli 2012)

peter_peter schrieb:


> gehen auch retro vorbauten?



Nein. Die lassen sich fahren.


----------



## peter_peter (23. Juli 2012)

krieg ich hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael17 (23. Juli 2012)

peter_peter schrieb:


> krieg ich hin.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Juli 2012)

oder doch eher retro?  Cicli Diamant ...mein neues..eddy hat pause


----------



## michael17 (23. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> oder doch eher retro?  Cicli Diamant ...mein neues..eddy hat pause



Eine belgische Schönheit im Italolook! Gefällt 

Nur warum diese modernen Felgen?
Mach wenigstens die Klebchen ab.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (23. Juli 2012)

hab mich auch selbst drin verliebt..der eddie muss jetzt im keller bleiben


----------



## potsdamradler (23. Juli 2012)

Sehr  schön


----------



## sir-florian (25. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile verkauft, aber muss hier trotzdem rein. 


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/673787


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. Juli 2012)

Weiss blau passt immer


----------



## michael17 (25. Juli 2012)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Mittlerweile verkauft, aber muss hier trotzdem rein.


----------



## Godtake (25. Juli 2012)

Der Sattel ist ja killer, warum fährst du nicht gleich nur mit Sattelstütze? 

Farblich eines der geilsten Bikes seit langem, wirklich schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (25. Juli 2012)

> Farblich eines der geilsten Bikes seit langem, wirklich schick!




Wie fuhr sich denn der Sattel?


----------



## MalteetlaM (25. Juli 2012)

Einfarbige Räder sind einfach schön! Mein Rad ist gelb.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. Juli 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Einfarbige Räder sind einfach schön! Mein Rad ist gelb.



sogar gelbe räder sollen sich ,wenn mann gut aufpasst ,fotografieren lassen...äh..hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen


----------



## MalteetlaM (25. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> irgendwo gelesen


Irgendwo gelesen?? Ich gebe mich nur mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen zufrieden!  Meine gelbe Karre wird als Alltagsrad verwendet und ist absolut nicht wertvolles...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. Juli 2012)

ja wo hab ich es denn gelesen....weiss ich garnicht mehr...aber ich finde jedes rad,auch ein gelbes kann hier drin sein..ich hab auch keine wertvollen räder..aber traue mich zumindest.....


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Juli 2012)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Irgendwo gelesen?? Ich gebe mich nur mit wissenschaftlichen Quellen zufrieden!  Meine gelbe Karre wird als Alltagsrad verwendet und ist absolut nicht wertvolles...



So soll es sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (26. Juli 2012)

Zum belgischen Edelmineral:

Schön!

Für dreifarbig, ineinander übergehend, muß man geschmacklich gemacht sein - mein Ding isses.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. Juli 2012)

Alwood schrieb:


> Zum belgischen Edelmineral:
> 
> Schön!
> 
> Für dreifarbig, ineinander übergehend, muß man geschmacklich gemacht sein - mein Ding isses.



Danke ...zumal es der orginallack ist..finds einfach besser wenn nicht einfach der rahmen umgelackt wird wenns nicht nötig ist...gehört doch irgendwie zum rad dazu..


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (26. Juli 2012)

Wenn es denn gelb sein soll.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. Juli 2012)

Ja gelb............


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Juli 2012)

Gelb find ich aus praktischer Sicht nicht übel. Pollenstaub fällt bspw. garnicht auf. Im Stadtverkehr gut sichtbar  Hatte mal Schwarz und Weiss im Einsatz: auf Schwarz siehste jeden Dreck   Am besten Silber oder Sandfarben.

@AdmiralSnyder: Nach der nächsten Wäsche mal hauchdünn mit Leinöl einreiben und Hohlraumkonservieren

Stadträder müssen ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen...
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...PvYTbT4M204uk2ijg&sig2=sc5KlzeH47ISYmaGFPb1vA


----------



## MalteetlaM (26. Juli 2012)

@1speedtreiber In meiner unendlichen Gnade habe ich das Rad fotografiert. Die Griffe musst du aber sauber machen!


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Juli 2012)

Die Griffe in Schwarz aus festem Moosgummi, Schnellspannhebel hinten auf die andere Seite.  Meinen Lenkern würde ich gerne 0Grad Kröpfung vepassen, wäre einfacher..

Schönet Radl!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. Juli 2012)

Danke für deinen mut und deine güte..schliesse mich dem potsdamer voll und ganz an in allem..und das foto gefällt mir insgesammt auch sehr,glaub ich muss mir auch mal ein jelbet suchen..auch wenn dann alle denken ich bringe die post..nee heisser renner,aber mach mal schnellstens den spanner hinten richtig..und stadträder,was immer das bedeutet ,können dennoch gut aussehen..


----------



## MalteetlaM (26. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Blumen. Die Griffe werde ich aber nicht ersetzen. Mir gefallen sie sehr gut und sie sind extrem bequem. Abgesehen davon will ich kein Geld investieren. Eigentlich war ich stolz darauf, wie billig das Rad war.
Der Schnellspanner wird gedreht, wenn ich das Rad das nächste Mal in's Auto stopfe.
Ursprünglich wollte ich einen Taxiaufkleber auf dem Rahmen bappen. Leider hat Trek aber schon so etwas ähnliches im Sortiment.


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Juli 2012)

> stadträder,was immer das bedeutet ,können dennoch gut aussehen..


Meinte das bzgl. Gebrauchsspuren und vor allem der Tarnung halber 
Es muss halt uninteressant für Dieb_innen sein. Zudem haben die beiden Gelben keine Reklame (nötich). Damit also sicherer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coswega (27. Juli 2012)

Dieses passt hier:






Schweizer Rahmen aus Biel mit Jahrgang 39.
Marke: Cosmos
Modell: Wega
Der Rahmen und der Lenker sind noch original. Der Sattel von einem schweizer Armeefahrrad (Militärvelo).
Ich habe es unfertig schon hier vorgestellt, und seither noch fertiggestellt mit schöneren Bremshebeln.
Jetzt fährt es sich richtig gut.


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Juli 2012)

Au fein ein Rosti


----------



## Coswega (27. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Au fein ein Rosti


 
nö nö, nix Rosti, das ist alter Lack mit Zierstreifen. 
Ich denke da müssen doch ein paar detail pix her.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (28. Juli 2012)

Nochmal gelb, aber mit anderem Lenker und Sattel.


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Juli 2012)

Der Lenker fährt sich bestimmt cool


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Der Lenker fährt sich bestimmt cool


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Juli 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


>



 Meinste den Lenkerfred? Pssst.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Meinste den Lenkerfred? Pssst.



Na rate mal


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (29. Juli 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Der Lenker fährt sich bestimmt cool



Stimmt, das ist ein abgesaegter Rennlenker.
Nur die Bremshebel lassen sich wegen der Krümmung nicht so gut befestigen.
Der Sattel wird wieder getauscht, beim Starrgang ist der Sattel kriegsentscheidend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dynacophil (3. August 2012)

ChristophK schrieb:


> ein rahmen von 67 mit cantisockeln?



Peugeot hatte in den 50ern cantis


----------



## larso (16. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

viele schöne Räder hier im Retrobereich!

Ich bräuchte Hilfe mit meinem Bahnrad. Ein Diamant von 1958, Shimano 105 Kurbel, Izumi Bahnkette.





Ich hab einen schönen Ledersattel gefunden, leider aber keine Möglichkeit, ihn anzubringen. Problem: die "Klemmbreite" der Sattelkloben und Patentsattelstützen ist für die "Sattelstreben" zu groß. Oder anders: die Sattelstreben zu eng, es sind nur ca. 3,5 cm. Die "normalen" haben ca. 4,5 cm. 

Auf den Bildern unten sieht man, was ich meine. Rechts normaler Abstand, links der Ledersattel.

Der Verkäufer sagte noch, es handele sich ursprünglich um eine "Favorit Patent Sattelstütze". Dazu weiß das Netz aber nichts.

Vielleicht hat ja einer irgendeine Idee dazu...

...schon mal vielen Dank! larso


----------



## a.nienie (17. August 2012)

geh doch mal zum nächsten älteren radladen und guck, ob die was passendes rumliegen haben. so eine sattelstütze muß es doch geben...


----------



## dima1969 (4. September 2012)

Hier mal wieder eins:

Hersteller Standard, BJ ca. 1940.


Mehr Infos unter: www.unikat-rad.com


----------



## cycleente (7. September 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eins:
> 
> Hersteller Standart, BJ ca. 1940.
> 
> ...


 
Das Unbekannte scheint aus der Ferne ein Kildemoes zu sein, meine Frau fuhr mal eins


----------



## Radsatz (8. September 2012)

Dann werf ich mal mein Raleigh Dash von 1992 ins rennen made in USA Compound Rahmen Hauptrohre AL Muffen u.Rest Stahl Übersetzung 40/19 
Gewicht 9,5 Kg siehe Bilder im Album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (8. September 2012)

@Radsatz: Die Übersetzung gefällt


----------



## andy1 (8. September 2012)

Das ist mal ein vernünftiges Rad


----------



## dynacophil (8. September 2012)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder eins:
> 
> Hersteller Standart, BJ ca. 1940.
> 
> ...



da steht doch gross und richtig Standard drauf...
trotzdem hübsch


----------



## cycleente (8. September 2012)

dynacophil schrieb:


> da steht doch gross und richtig Standard drauf...
> trotzdem hübsch


 
da du Dich berufen fühlst: Link drücken, srollen, Hersteller unbekannt.
Der Verfasser wird es aber richtig interpretiert haben.


----------



## dynacophil (8. September 2012)

interpretiert mit T? Ich meinte dass, er net amoal richtig abschreiben kann.. bei Standard mit t bekomme ich immer epileptische Anfälle...


stell ich mal ein Objekt vor an dem ich grad frickle, ist zwar 5faches Singlespeed... aber ich hoffe es wird mir verziehen. Der Sattel wird noch ersetzt durch Leder und braunes Lenkerband wird folgen, die  zu große Vorderbremse wird noch durch ne 730er ersetzt. Es verändert sich jede Woche aufs neue, aber es nähert sich dem endgültigen Stand langsam...


----------



## Spearmint730 (8. September 2012)

GEIL! 

Schöner Ledersattel hätte ich auch gesagt. Echt sehr schönes Radl. 
Will auch mal so was schönes altes haben. Aber was bei anderen die Frau/Freundin ist, ist bei mir noch die liebe Mutti die die Anzahl der Räder begrenzt 

Passend wäre übrigens auch noch, wenn du für die Pumpenhalterung auch noch ein schön poliertes Exemplar finden würdest


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. September 2012)

schönes rad,auch schöner lack.... aber 
  "ist zwar 5faches Singlespeed."
..schade...


----------



## dynacophil (8. September 2012)

ändern könnt ich das einfach nur mit anderen Laufrädern, das sind Franzosen mit komischem Kassettengewinde kommt Zeit kommt Rad...
was mach ich dann mit dem Hebelsockel?


----------



## dynacophil (8. September 2012)

ist ein seltenes Maß, 48cm, nur in Frankreich hab ich schöne gefunden, der verkauft nur paare, und antwortet immer nicht wenn ich nach EINER frage...
Ja, Ledersattel. Hatte einen sehr hübschen Lamplugh - der ist bei der Probefahrt durchgerissen.






Das war er...

Jetzt such ich nach nem schlanken braunen Franzosen...




Spearmint730 schrieb:


> GEIL!
> 
> Schöner Ledersattel hätte ich auch gesagt. Echt sehr schönes Radl.
> Will auch mal so was schönes altes haben. Aber was bei anderen die Frau/Freundin ist, ist bei mir noch die liebe Mutti die die Anzahl der Räder begrenzt
> ...


----------



## Alwood (9. September 2012)

Die Satteldecke ist noch zu retten,
mit einem Stück Leder hinterkleben,
allerdings *nicht *mit Pattex sondern mit Schuhkleber
(erhältlich beim orthopädischen Schuhmacher)
und dann mit Zwirn auf der Maschine durchnähen, fertig.
Neue Nieten (Pfennigsartikel) gibts auch beim Schuhmacherbedarf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dynacophil (9. September 2012)

Danke, - meinen (guten) Schuster wollte ich damit sowieso mal besuchen. 
Der ist Vertragsschuster von Redwings in Berlin und sollte das maschinell beherrschen... mal schaun, aber da das Material ziemlich mürbe ist möcht ich dem Sattel nicht mehr allzusehr vertrauen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (9. September 2012)

dynacophil schrieb:


> ändern könnt ich das einfach nur mit anderen Laufrädern, das sind Franzosen mit komischem Kassettengewinde kommt Zeit kommt Rad...
> was mach ich dann mit dem Hebelsockel?


Absaegen.


----------



## dynacophil (10. September 2012)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Absaegen.



ach nö


----------



## AddiP (23. September 2012)




----------



## RazorRamon (29. September 2012)

AddiP schrieb:


>


Das hintere Laufrad wirkt arg anorektisch!


----------



## AddiP (29. September 2012)

Ja, das stimmt wohl...das liegt daran, dass es ein Herrenrad ist und die Kettenstrebe extrem lang ist.
Optisch kein Highlight, aber fahren macht Spaß.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (29. September 2012)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Das hintere Laufrad wirkt arg anorektisch!


schönes fremdwort...einglück gibt es wickipedia usw


----------



## Poldi_HH (7. November 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
Finde eure Fahrräder klasse.
Wollte euch mal mein Fahrrad vorstellen.
Ist kein Singlespeed sondern hat ne Duomatik.


----------



## potsdamradler (7. November 2012)

Ein Sportrad mit Erfolg  zum Tourer aufgewertet 
Guter Einstand, Poldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (7. November 2012)

Hallo poldi..ok kein ssp aber sehr heiss..guter sauberer Stil...hoffe auf mehr von dir


----------



## michael17 (7. November 2012)

Poldi_HH schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier.
> Finde eure Fahrräder klasse.
> Wollte euch mal mein Fahrrad vorstellen.
> Ist kein Singlespeed sondern hat ne Duomatik.








Von mir auch:


----------



## Spearmint730 (7. November 2012)

Hammer Teil!
Sowas will ich auch einmal!!!

Nur die Sattelfarbe passt finde ich nicht 100% - vielleicht noch braune Griffe von Brooks?

Was ist denn das Hinten anstelle der HR-Bremse?


----------



## michael17 (8. November 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Hammer Teil!
> Sowas will ich auch einmal!!!
> 
> Nur die Sattelfarbe passt finde ich nicht 100% - vielleicht noch braune Griffe von Brooks?
> ...



Das ist ein Holzlenker! Da schiebt man sich doch keine Griffe drüber!

Für mich passt an Poldis Rad einfach alles: Sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (8. November 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Holzlenker! Da schiebt man sich doch keine Griffe drüber!
> 
> Für mich passt an Poldis Rad einfach alles: Sehr, sehr schön!


----------



## Spearmint730 (8. November 2012)

mhmmm..

Nagut, wenigstens sind die Riemen dunkelbraun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (8. November 2012)

Wunderschön ! 

Mitch


----------



## Poldi_HH (8. November 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Hammer Teil!
> Sowas will ich auch einmal!!!
> 
> Nur die Sattelfarbe passt finde ich nicht 100% - vielleicht noch braune Griffe von Brooks?
> ...



Das ist mein Rücklicht Marke Eigenbau "Steampunkstyle". Ich mache demnächst noch ein paar Bilder. Zurzeit steht das Rad im Keller.

Danke schonmal für eure Kommentare


----------



## Fraggle69 (10. November 2012)

Anbei mal mein Adler


----------



## michael17 (10. November 2012)

Fraggle69 schrieb:


> Anbei mal mein Adler








Recht hübsch ... 
... bis auf die Bereifung


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. November 2012)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> schönes fremdwort...einglück gibt es wickipedia usw





			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Anorexie kommt es zum Verlust des Appetits oder des Verlangens nach Nahrung.


Stellt sich die Frage: Womit füttere ich so ein Laufrad?


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. November 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Recht hübsch ...
> ... bis auf die Bereifung



Genau das war auch mein gedanke.
Die beigefarbenen würden das i-tüpfelchen sein 

Dann ist nicht alles schwarz. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das so gewollt ist


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. November 2012)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein gedanke.
> Die beigefarbenen würden das i-tüpfelchen sein
> 
> Dann ist nicht alles schwarz. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das so gewollt ist


Ich finde, das passt zu dem Rad. 
Vielleicht ne Chromlampe oder  Trommelscheinwerfer und nen schwatten Vorbau?
Nur so ne Idee...


----------



## potsdamradler (10. November 2012)

Finde dunkle Reifchen auch praktischer. Noch'n bissl Silber


----------



## michael17 (10. November 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Finde dunkle Reifchen auch praktischer. Noch'n bissl Silber


Mich haben nur die Reflexstreifen und die blauen Logos gestört.
Passt irgend wie nicht zum Thema Retro; Ganz schwarze Schlappen wären schon schön.
Aber davon abgesehen:


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. November 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Mich haben nur die Reflexstreifen und die blauen Logos gestört.
> Passt irgend wie nicht zum Thema Retro; Ganz schwarze Schlappen wären schon schön.
> Aber davon abgesehen:


das Rad ist gut...abzüglich der Streifen ..aber das Mörder Dynamo ist eher unsexy..ansonsten gerne mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (10. November 2012)

michael17 schrieb:


> Mich haben nur die Reflexstreifen und die blauen Logos gestört.
> Passt irgend wie nicht zum Thema Retro; Ganz schwarze Schlappen wären schon schön.
> Aber davon abgesehen:




..es gibt doch Fotoshop


----------



## böser_wolf (26. November 2012)

so etwas alltags tauglicher 
sachs orbit trommelbremse
die radsonne lampe auf akku und led umgebaut


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. November 2012)

@böser wolf ..hast du noch ein Foto auf dem das Rad ein wenig besser zu erkennen ist? Schöne Bremshebellösung übrigens


----------



## böser_wolf (27. November 2012)

bild kommt noch 

bremshebel war zwar ne üble feilerei aber hat sich belohnt find ich


----------



## Boramaniac (27. November 2012)

Moin,

mein Zombie-SSP:







Diamant, Bj.'57 ... und es fährt! Zugegeben die vordere Bremse ist festgegammelt, aber in den 
Mänteln habe ich nur neue Schläuche drin, Kette geölt, RBN neu gefettet -> läuft! 
Jetzt werde ich mich die Tage noch um die Beleuchtung kümmern. 

Gruß Bora


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. November 2012)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mein Zombie-SSP:
> 
> ...



Cool wenns fährt..sieht zwar aus als ob es ca 50 Jahre in dem See dort lag...aber irgendwie heiss das Rad


----------



## potsdamradler (27. November 2012)

Jo, vor ca. drei Wochen hab ich den Thread dazu gelesen ;-) Feine Ratte 

Grüße pr


----------



## Fraggle69 (27. November 2012)

Diamant & Adler - sehr schön, jedes auf seine Weise.
@ Böser Wolf: ich muste schmunzeln, auch meine Lampe ist auf Akku und LED umgebaut, der Dynamo ist nur Zierde.


----------



## böser_wolf (28. November 2012)

ne den dynamo hab ich weg  zuviel gewicht  
die stempelbremse hatte ich auch dran 
nur musste ich in der stadt mal kräftig in die eisen 
(wegen so einer paris hilton gedächtnisratte)
und der hebel ist abgebrochen 

deswegen die trommelbremse vorn 
evt bau ich hinten auch auf trommel um 
das rad liegt ja rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2012)

@1speedtreiber
heute schönste retrossp wetter 
zum vertreiben des dicken kopfs von gestern abend 
entspannt am main entlag gerollt


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. November 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> @_1speedtreiber_
> heute schönste retrossp wetter
> zum vertreiben des dicken kopfs von gestern abend
> entspannt am main entlag gerollt


sieht juett aus..schöner Lowraider nur die Lenkerstellung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig...Trommelbremse hat was


----------



## böser_wolf (30. November 2012)

ne das is sogar sehr angnehm zu fahrn leicht nachvorngebeugt
ich wollt so ne optik wie bei den alten 30/40er jahre mopeds
deswegen auch der bremsgriff


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. November 2012)

Ah ok..na dann..aber auch gut mit den beiden Damen auf der NSU


----------



## ooooA8 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Mifa (genaues Model kenne ich nicht) von Opas Dachboden gerettet. Dieses Bike möchte ich nun für die Stadt schick machen.
Da der Rahmen schon einige oberflächliche Roststellen hat, werde ich ihn wohl günstig pulverbeschichten lassen. Bei der Farbe bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher. Eigentlich wollte ich ein dunkles Blau aber dann passt der schwarze Kettenschutz und Gepäckträger nicht mehr 

Außerdem brauche ich noch eine Bremse für vorn. Welche Trommelbremse würdet ihr empfehlen?
Kennt ihr einen guten Onlineshop für Retrofahrradteile?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Dezember 2012)

@ooooA8 hy...schönes Rad..mit den RetroRetroteilen sozusagen kann ich dir auch nicht sooo weiterhelfen...Rost ist natürlich nicht schön...aber versuch doch doch mal den Rahmen zu waschen und ordentlich mit Lackreiniger wieder zum Leben zu erwecken...wirkt zumindest bei meinen Rahmen(siehe meine Jimdoseite) immer  wahre Wunder, finds immer schade das die alten Rahmen ihrer alten Lacke beraubt werden..sieht natürlich nicht wie neu aus, passt aber wenn der Lack rettbar ist  einfach stimmig aus...ansonsten viel Spass und zeig die Fortschritte...gruss Ringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ooooA8 (31. Dezember 2012)

der Rahmen und die Gabel haben original eine andere Farbe. Das Schwarz wurde schon "professionell" überlackiert. Leider wurde auch die Gabelbrücke, Vorderfelge und ein paar Speichen mit lackiert 
Daher wird die Gabel und der Rahmen gesandstrahlt und gepulvert


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Dezember 2012)

ok dann wirds wohl leider! das beste sein..guten Rutsch für dich


----------



## m0j0j0j0 (10. Januar 2013)

michael17 schrieb:


> Gefällt!
> 
> War schon mal zu sehen aber passt vielleicht hier her:



Nice 
I will try this on my SS, since I cannot decide which color to choose.

Sorry, dont speak German very well.


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Januar 2013)

ooooA8 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab in mein adler eine sachs orbit trommel bremse verbaut

sturmey archer gibts auch so einiges

da findest du du einiges bei ebay zu einem vernüftigen preis

ich feil mir grad nee halterung für ne scheibenbremse
die ich an ne alte gabel schweissen lassen will 
retro scheiben gebremst


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ich hab in mein adler eine sachs orbit trommel bremse verbaut
> 
> sturmey archer gibts auch so einiges
> 
> ...



Das würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber sein lassen!
Die Gabel (und nicht nur die) könnte in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, weil sie überhaupt nicht für die belastungen der Scheibenbremse ausgelegt ist..


----------



## potsdamradler (10. Januar 2013)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Das würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber sein lassen!
> Die Gabel (und nicht nur die) könnte in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden, weil sie überhaupt nicht für die belastungen der Scheibenbremse ausgelegt ist..



Zweistimmig abgelehnt   
Hab mal einen alten Damen Stahlrahmen gesehen, Mavic Renn LRS, Rennschaltung, die Gabel mit 4 Cantisockeln und zwei Hydraulikbremsen besückt  Fuhr och seehr schnell .. 
Wäre mir aber trotzdem viel zu schade als Testobjekt. Nimm besser ein Kaufhausrad vom Sperrrmü/Schrott 
Die alten Räder haben Soul .


----------



## Spearmint730 (10. Januar 2013)

Naja wenn du meinst das es gut geht..
Ich find man kann sich auch anderweitig austoben 
Ich hab mir heute z.B. eine Fahrradhalterung für den Kofferraum gebaut.


----------



## ooooA8 (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich brauche nochmal eine Entscheidungshilfe. 
Die Felgen und Speichen wurden vom Vorbesitzer teilweise mit schwarz übersprüht  Die Farbe wird man nicht mehr runter bekommen oder?
Dafür sind die Renak-Naben noch top in Schuss und rollen sehr leicht 

Jetzt habe ich 3 Möglichkeiten und ich will auf jeden Fall eine Vorderbremse.

Speichen und Felgen durch neue ersetzen (Westwoodfelgen mit Bremsflanke für Felgenbremse) und die schönen Renak-Naben bleiben
Ich bekomme die Farbe ab und ersetze nur die vordere Nabe durch eine Trommelbremsnabe
Oder ein komplett neuer Radsatz muss her

Was mache ich nur?

Ich habe auch noch ein Problem mit der Rücktrittsnabe. Wenn ich bremse und danach wieder nach vorn trete, passiert es manchmal, dass ich ins Leere trete  Ist das normal?


----------



## potsdamradler (10. Januar 2013)

ooooA8

Entstauben, Entfetten und dann einen Motoröllapprn drüber


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Zweistimmig abgelehnt
> Hab mal einen alten Damen Stahlrahmen gesehen, Mavic Renn LRS, Rennschaltung, die Gabel mit 4 Cantisockeln und zwei Hydraulikbremsen besückt  Fuhr och seehr schnell ..
> Wäre mir aber trotzdem viel zu schade als Testobjekt. Nimm besser ein Kaufhausrad vom Sperrrmü/Schrott
> Die alten Räder haben Soul .



ja ich lass ja die orginal gabel wie sie ist 

und hab da ne andere aus nem schrottrad 
is nur ne spielerei
bzw ne idee die ich da umsetzten möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (11. Januar 2013)

Dann aber bitte mit doppelscheibe vorn... 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Januar 2013)

bring mich net auf solche ideen


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (11. Januar 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> bring mich net auf solche ideen



Dochdochdoch! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## potsdamradler (18. Januar 2013)

Die bunte Herstellerreklame auf Retroreifchen kann man auch ohne Fotoshop entfernen


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Januar 2013)

Batavus Bj ´80





hier meins (im aufbau) hatte ich an ander stelle im Forum auch schon mal gezeigt.
Sachen wie Vorbau, Sattelstutze und noch einige _kleinigkeiten_ werden noch geändert.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. Januar 2013)

Ja hier ist deine schönheit auch besser aufgehoben, gruss Ringo


----------



## chewa1983 (20. Januar 2013)

rob schrieb:


> so wie ich den threadersteller verstehe, meint er nicht 80iger jahre singlespeedbikes, sondern wirkliche alte retroteile. obwohl natürlich wirklich alte räder (fast) immer auch singlespeedbikes sind, also doppeltgemoppelt.
> 
> hier mein diamant von um 1950. rad auf ebay für 6.50 gekauft. lenker/vorbau umgebaut, reifen von pinarello in italien aufm flohmarkt gekauft, speichen rostig räder laufen top, weinkiste hinten montiert, uralter brooks, kurbeln aufm glockentretlager festgeschweißt (daumen drück). geile klapperkiste fürn kiez oder für ne landpartie.
> 
> ...



Geilo! Allein das Hexennasenrücklicht dürfte, sofern noch ganz und funktionstüchtig, 40 Euronen bringen


----------



## chewa1983 (20. Januar 2013)

chewa1983 schrieb:


> Geilo! Allein das Hexennasenrücklicht dürfte, sofern noch ganz und funktionstüchtig, 40 Euronen bringen



ps: lad mal dis andre foto hoch


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

So! 
Mal wieder was von mir, hab mir unter anderem noch nen Winterschlämpchen gebaut...
Sorry meine Cam ist hinüber...=(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. Januar 2013)

@sellyoursoul 
Hy schön dich wieder zu lesen..feines Rad..


----------



## sellyoursoul (26. Januar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> @_sellyoursoul_
> Hy schön dich wieder zu lesen..feines Rad..



Grüß Dich!!
Schöne Seite hast Du da im Aufbau...

Hab noch was nettes....


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

hier passt es dann denke ich auch rein...



Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> Raleigh 84er TEAM CADET
> im Low Budget Fixie Aufbau.
> 
> insgesamt ca 300 euro...war eigentlich günstiger geplant
> ...


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Januar 2013)

Auch hübsch, starrer Gang?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

danke 

ja,sonst würde nur vorderradbremse wenig sinn machen;9 (obwohl ich das hier in der stadt schon oft genug gesehen hab)


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Januar 2013)

> insgesamt ca *300 euro*...war eigentlich günstiger geplant



Das legen manche User für einen LRS auf den Tisch.. Das Schaltauge würde ich noch entfernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

möchte am rahmen im moment noch nicht rumflexen,lasse auch den ausleger für den umwerfer und die zugführungen dran...

bleibt eben ein klassiker und den möcht ich nicht unbedingt komplett auf ssp festlegen


----------



## böser_wolf (27. Januar 2013)

hatt was das fixie   
nur der handtuchbreite lenker is mal gar nicht meins

ich würd den rahmen auch so lassen


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

Wollte ich eigentlich erstmal nur ausprobieren, war das breiteste was ich aus dem trekkinglenker zurechtschneiden konnte

fährt sich aber entgegen der erwartung recht angenehm,bin trd am überlegen den alten rennlenker zu nehmen und nur den oberen teil mit lenkerband zu bekleben (also die biegung nicht) und den bremshebl trd in die mitte...

aber dafür muss ich mich erstmal durchringen die restlichen klebereste vom alten lenkerband abzumachen...waschbenzin, Terpentin ersatz, Verdünner und brenn spiritus haben da nicht viel auszurichten


----------



## chewa1983 (27. Januar 2013)

gefällt mir sehr gut!!! 

ich würd den rahmen auch so lassen!

kannst du mal ne aufstellung der einzelnen komponenten machen?
mich würde gern interessieren, wie du nicht mehr als 300 euro ausgeben konntest
(kurbel und vorderbremse weiß ich schon , aber der rest würde mich interessieren, vor allem laufräder/naben etc...

lg!

ps: keine straps???


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Januar 2013)

> klebereste vom alten lenkerband



Edelstahl- Topfkratzer, falls der Lenker nicht eloxiert ist. Ansonsten Abbeizer.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

lenker ist stahl verchromt original 84er vermute ich


parts mit preis:

Rahmen/gabel/steuersatz/vorbau:  Raleigh Team Cadet 84 (60 euro)
Lrs:  Novatec/mavic cxp22 von bmo (129 euro)
Kurbel: CNC-Bike.de singledpeed kurbel 46 zähne (30 euro)
Ritzel/lockring: CNC-bikes/ Novatec (10 euro)
Bremse: Miche Performance (25 euro das paar)
Hebel: Textro Gebraucht bei uns aus der szene (nen 6er budweiser)
Griffe: salsa pepperjacks (restekiste)
lenker: abgesägter trekkinglenker (restekiste)
endstopfen: Weinkorken
Sattel: ritchey (20)
Stütze: M-Wave (12)
Reifen: Vittorio Zaffiro (10er das stück)
schalüche: conti (4 das stück)
Pedale: colony (vom bmx die alten)
kleinzeugs: nochmal ca (5 euro)
Kette: miche bahnradkette (10)
Innelager: shimano 110mm (8euro)

müsste alles sein, 337 euro komplett aber die preise waren jetzt alle ausm kopf,bei manchen gabs noch rabatte etc

insgesamt aber durchaus ein attraktiver peis für ein technisch und optisch ansprechendes fixie! 

Gewicht dürfte unter 10 liegen (evtl unter 9) habs aber bis jetzt nicht gewogen, aber wirkt ungefähr dem bmx entsprechend (das unter 9 liegt)


PS: straps weiss ich noch nicht,bis jetzt gings so auch ganz gut,hab aber aufgrund des wetters auch nur ein paar schnelle kilometer gekurbelt)


----------



## potsdamradler (27. Januar 2013)

Auf Personenwaage mit und ohne Fahrrad wiegen. Hab früher die Räder auf der Waage balanciert ;-)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

Kofferwaage reicht mir


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Januar 2013)

@Ghost_Geobiker.   Haste gut gemacht...erinnert mich an einiges von meinen...inkl der Teile...glückwunsch zum Stahlrenner... lg Ringo


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (27. Januar 2013)

das thema hatten wir ja schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Januar 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> das thema hatten wir ja schon



Ja sorry war keine böse absicht..,schicker renner und weiter so


----------



## der_seri (30. Januar 2013)

Hört mal, wo kriegt ihr eigentlich immer eure Teile (wie Lenker, Bremsen etc.) her? Ich such grad online nach Rennradlenkern und ärger mich darüber, dass mir meien Ebay-Gebote immer überboten werden...


----------



## potsdamradler (30. Januar 2013)

Bikemarkt, oder ebay- Kleinanzeigen.. Den Bikemarkt findest Du oben in der schwarzen Leiste. 

Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (31. Januar 2013)

Servus..mein Kotter SSP 52/16 ist fertig..




[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1301135]
	
[/URL]


----------



## böser_wolf (31. Januar 2013)

sattel update fürs adler
brooks b66


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

Mein "Bling-Bling" Batavus ist auch Fahrbereit, geändert werden bald Vorbau, Neue decals  und ev die Übersetzung


----------



## kordesh (31. Januar 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Mein "Bling-Bling" Batavus ist auch Fahrbereit, geändert werden bald Vorbau, Neue decals  und ev die Übersetzung



Geil! Musste bei dem Bike irgendwie sofort an den Film "Der Prinz aus Zamunda" denken!  

Gefällt mir richtig gut! 


(außer der Sattel)


----------



## Dutshlander (31. Januar 2013)

kordesh schrieb:


> Geil! Musste bei dem Bike irgendwie sofort an den Film "Der Prinz aus Zamunda" denken!
> 
> Gefällt mir richtig gut!
> 
> ...


THX
Hmmm ja, im nachhinein _der Prinz aus Zamuda_ , _und der Sattel,_ ist wegender Farbgebung aus der Restekiste und passt mir eigentlich _(bequem)_ Gut
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## sellyoursoul (1. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Servus..mein Kotter SSP 52/16 ist fertig..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 gefällt!!
Rollt das auf Campagnolos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_seri (1. Februar 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Bikemarkt, oder ebay- Kleinanzeigen.. Den Bikemarkt findest Du oben in der schwarzen Leiste.
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen


Danke! Noch ne schnelle Frage: ich will mir für ein altes Fahrrad neue Laufräder besorgen. Gibt es einheitsgrössen für die Breite der Hinterradnabe? Mein Rahmen hat am Nabenansatz eine Breite von ca 13 cm (derzeit sind Trommelbremsen montiert)


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Februar 2013)

http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Nabenbreiten_(Tabelle)

User DarkGreen hat in München-Freimann 'ne Selbsthilfewerkstatt. Er könnte einen LRS parat haben. Frag ihn ma. Dann gibt's hoffentlich Bildchen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Februar 2013)

@sellyoursoul  merci


----------



## Drood (1. Februar 2013)

@_1speedtreiber_ - das Kotter ist ja stürmisch schön geworden, die ganzen Äste sind gleich von den Bäumen gefallen ;-)

Schöner Farbverlauf am Rahmen, mit schwarz und silber dezent ergänzt durch die Anbauteile - 

Gruß Silke


----------



## potsdamradler (1. Februar 2013)

Alles sehr schöne Kettenfahrzeuge..


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. Februar 2013)

Drood schrieb:


> @_1speedtreiber_ - das Kotter ist ja stürmisch schön geworden, die ganzen Äste sind gleich von den Bäumen gefallen ;-)
> 
> Schöner Farbverlauf am Rahmen, mit schwarz und silber dezent ergänzt durch die Anbauteile -
> 
> Gruß Silke


Danke Silke...nicht ganz so auffällig wie manch anderes Rad aus zb Belgien du weisst..aber ich bin auch so weit zufrieden..rollt gut und bremst hervorragend..lg Ringo
ja es war sehr stürmisch die Nacht davor wie auf der Strasse zusehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chewa1983 (2. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Servus..mein Kotter SSP 52/16 ist fertig..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GEilo! Glückwunsch, Ringo!

Ps: wie pflegt man Bilder in Groß hier ein, ich hab leider nicht mehr gefunden, wie das ging....


----------



## potsdamradler (2. Februar 2013)

picr.de :: kostenloser Bildupload für Foren, Auktionen und mehr
Oder über's Fotoalbum, noch einfacher und alle Grössen sind möglich.


----------



## chewa1983 (2. Februar 2013)

thx!


----------



## ooooA8 (3. Februar 2013)

Hat einer von euch Ahnung, ob es die braune Felge früher so gegeben hat? 
Und wie bekomme ich den schwarzen Lack von der anderen Felge.

Bin immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir neue Felgen holen soll


----------



## BC-23 (4. Februar 2013)

Mitunter schicke Bikes dabei...

Hier mal mein Stadtrad...


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Februar 2013)

BC-23 schrieb:


> Mitunter schicke Bikes dabei...
> 
> Hier mal mein Stadtrad...


gefällt  
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## potsdamradler (4. Februar 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Twentysixer     DDR-Mifa Gerüst aus Sangerhausen? Auf alle Fälle: Sehr Gelungen


----------



## BC-23 (4. Februar 2013)

Richtig. Is aus Sangerhausen. Mifa Tourensportrad 102 Bj. um 1971.


----------



## chewa1983 (6. Februar 2013)

BC-23 schrieb:


>



Der sieht echt chic aus!! Was sind das für Reifen? Den Vorbau find ich auch Klasse!


----------



## böser_wolf (6. Februar 2013)

ich denk mal schwalbe fat frank

bis auf den lenker find ichs richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (6. Februar 2013)

Reifen sind Schwalbe Big Apple...

Der Lenker war noch in der Reste Kiste und sollte ursprünglich nur ne Übergangslösung sein, jedoch fand ich ihn dann doch ganz OK.


----------



## potsdamradler (6. Februar 2013)

Darf gar nicht dran denken.. alte Diamant- Rennsportrahmen u.a. entsorgt^^ Ein Radsportverein bei uns hat Mitte der 90er einen Container Diamant- Bahnrahmen ausgesondert- und die sahen noch gut aus! DDR- Diamantblau und andere Farben. Waren andere Zeiten damals.. 

Sorry


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. Februar 2013)

Ein Scheunenfund..VEB ELITE DIAMANT IFA KARL-MARX STADT "TOURSPORT" BJ 88.soweit fit bis aufs Innenlager


----------



## potsdamradler (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## sellyoursoul (10. Februar 2013)

Was hast du damit vor...!?
Baust du es um?
Spaß...
So ein Rad könnte ich im Moment brauchen, Licht und Schutzblech.

Gruß


----------



## sellyoursoul (10. Februar 2013)

BC-23 schrieb:


> Mitunter schicke Bikes dabei...
> 
> Hier mal mein Stadtrad...



Gefällt mir, würde ich gern mal fahren...!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (10. Februar 2013)

sellyoursoul schrieb:


> Was hast du damit vor...!?
> Baust du es um?
> Spaß...
> So ein Rad könnte ich im Moment brauchen, Licht und Schutzblech.
> ...


Nee ist nich meine Welle so ein 26er..steht zum Verkauf der Renner..gruss Ringo


----------



## cmbr (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## potsdamradler (13. Februar 2013)

@cmbr:

Sehr Schlck dein Twentyniner    
Die Reifenlogo's würde ich aber entfernen, Pedale gefallen mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BC-23 (13. Februar 2013)

Sehr gut!


----------



## wohlgut (14. Februar 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> @_cmbr_:
> 
> Die Reifenlogo's würde ich aber entfernen, Pedale gefallen mir



Hey,
wie kann man denn die Logos entfernen?
Bei meinem ersten Singlespeeder, der in ca. 2 Monaten fertig sein sollte, stören mich die Logos nämlich auch...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Februar 2013)

@cmbr  oh ja!!! gibt es noch ein paar Bildchen von diesem heissen schwarzen? gruss Ringo


----------



## cmbr (14. Februar 2013)

Hi,
n paar (schlechte Handy) Bildchen sind noch in meinem flickr


----------



## potsdamradler (14. Februar 2013)

Moin cmbr,

die Logo's mit grobem Schmirgel an/wegschleifen und dann Filzstift


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Februar 2013)

@cmbr 
gehen doch die bilder vom Handy...aber ehrlich geschrieben die Pedale gehen garnicht...das Rad hat andere verdient


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (14. Februar 2013)

Klappies an die Macht  
Netzfund:


----------



## cmbr (14. Februar 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> @cmbr
> gehen doch die bilder vom Handy...aber ehrlich geschrieben die Pedale gehen garnicht...das Rad hat andere verdient



Eigentlich passt an dem Rad überhaupt nix zusammen, 
spielt bei dem Aufbau aber auch überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Februar 2013)

cmbr schrieb:


> Eigentlich passt an dem Rad überhaupt nix zusammen,
> spielt bei dem Aufbau aber auch überhaupt keine Rolle.


find es gerade passend allein  wegen der schwarzen optik...echt ein heisser Drahtesel..nur diese riesen Plasik-BMX-Street-ich bin cool-durchsichtigen-hässlichen-90er-freestyle-hipster-öde- Dinger sehen sooo unpassend aus...an dem sexy Teil


----------



## Finnwulf (14. Februar 2013)

aber kanns sein, dass das VR 635, das HR 622 mm hat? oder wirkt das nur so?


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Februar 2013)

schickes schwarzes herrenrad 

das klappi wäre auch noch was für mich

galerie 
 adler im lasten einsatz


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. März 2013)

jetzt mit original dropbar mir neuem lenkerband.





und der ersten sonne


----------



## Moidan (5. März 2013)




----------



## sir-florian (5. März 2013)

Moidan schrieb:


>



Boah! P-O-R-N-O...


----------



## Moidan (5. März 2013)

kleiner nachschlag


----------



## potsdamradler (5. März 2013)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Boah! P-O-R-*N-O*...



P-O-R-*Y-E-S *    @Moidan: Bidde Bilder in*s Album laden und das Projekt beschreiben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (5. März 2013)

Moidan schrieb:


>



Mir ist gerade die Kinnlade bis zum Boden geklappt  

Ich bitte auch um nähere Beschreibung des Projekts :thumbup:


Gesendet mit Nexus 7 Tapatalk HD


----------



## potsdamradler (5. März 2013)

http://www.ad-magazin.de/2012/08/veloce-velocipede/

Greetz IM "Google"


----------



## sellyoursoul (5. März 2013)

Geniales Bike!!
Einfach traumhaft!!


----------



## woipadinga (7. März 2013)

Servus, 
hier mal die Endergebnisse meines aktuellen Projekts, das man hier nachlesen kann:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=622248

Die räder werden ab Sofort für nen guten Zweck auf ebay versteigert!









Grüße, andi


----------



## potsdamradler (7. März 2013)

Andi, schicke Räders und ein schönes Projekt   

Gruß Frank


----------



## Alwood (8. März 2013)

Moidan schrieb:


>


 

Sattel und Reifen passen nicht zum Radl,
ein leicht abgenutzter Swift oder Swallow in antik-/ honigbraun oder schwarz und schwarze Pneus wären schicker, ansonsten nice.


----------



## evisu (8. März 2013)

sir-florian schrieb:


> Boah! P-O-R-N-O...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## x-ray999 (9. März 2013)

Moidan schrieb:


> kleiner nachschlag



arg viel Luft ist hier aber nicht mehr, hinten schauts da aber auch nicht besser aus, ansonst chic


----------



## RazorRamon (9. März 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> Sattel und Reifen passen nicht zum Radl,
> ein leicht abgenutzter Swift oder Swallow in antik-/ honigbraun oder schwarz und schwarze Pneus wären schicker, ansonsten nice.


Einspruch, passt ganz genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure-Power (9. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mein "Retro-Projekt" fertig gestellt:










Grüße vom Bodensee
Frank


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. März 2013)

@Pure-Power gefällt mir..gruss aus dem in wenigen Stunden wieder verschneiten Berlin


----------



## potsdamradler (9. März 2013)

Schneeregen auch von hier, schönes Rad


----------



## Alwood (9. März 2013)

RazorRamon schrieb:


> Einspruch, passt ganz genau!


 
Mir gefällts deshalb nicht besser, 
mit der Feststellung, daß andere total drauf abfahren, kann ich aber leben.


----------



## Cycletor (26. März 2013)

So hier mal mein neustes Fahrrad aus der Psychcycle Serie,​ kurz No.5. Hier ist es ein Uraltrahmen mit gemufftem Stahlrahmen
den ich blank geschliffen und mit Owatrol gefixt habe. Sämtliche
Anbauteile wurden vom Rost und Farbe befreit, gebürstet und
ein wenig poliert. Was von dem Fahrrad noch im Orginal zu gebrauchen war wurde wieder verbaut, fehlende Handbremse wurde durch eine alte Mifa ersetzt und sämtliche Lager erneuert. Das Teil
lässt sich wirklich gut fahren und ist wendiger als ich es erwartet hätte und ist ein Hingucker. Eine Klingel werde ich noch am Vorbau befestigen, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr habe immer "Hallo" rufend
durch die Gegend zu fahren .
Leider ist mir der Rahmen mit ca. 59 cm ein wenig zu groß,
aber ich konnte nicht einfach dran vorbeigehen und ich denke
der Einsatz hat sich gelohnt. Leider sind die Vorherbilder irgendwie
gelöscht.

Nen Gruß

T.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (26. März 2013)

Cycletor schrieb:


> So hier mal mein neustes Fahrrad aus der Psychcycle Serie,​ kurz No.5. Hier ist es ein Uraltrahmen mit gemufftem Stahlrahmen
> den ich blank geschliffen und mit Owatrol gefixt habe. Sämtliche
> Anbauteile wurden vom Rost und Farbe befreit, gebürstet und
> ein wenig poliert. Was von dem Fahrrad noch im Orginal zu gebrauchen war wurde wieder verbaut, fehlende Handbremse wurde durch eine alte Mifa ersetzt und sämtliche Lager erneuert. Das Teil
> ...


 ansonsten ist alles geschrieben..lg Ringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (26. März 2013)

Nice 

Die selbstgemachten Ledergriffe sind ein Schmankerl.
Hier der Aufbaufaden.

Tepunkt: der passt auch gut hier rein. Ein bissl Stahl muss sein!


----------



## Boramaniac (26. März 2013)

Ich bin letztens an einer Antik-Scheune vorbei gedüst und hab' nur aus dem Augenwinkel das rostige Oberrohr eines Herrenrades zwischen einigen Rädern jüngeren Datums wahr genommen. Auf meinem Rückweg mußte ich einfach ran fahren und mal einen genaueren Blick werfen. Was ich sah, war ein völlig verrostetes Diamant-Herrenrad Bj.'57.

Ich konnte es dort nicht einfach stehen lassen. Ich habe neue Schläuche eingezogen und die Kette, Innenlager und Rücktrittbremsnabe bekamen etwas Öl verpasst. Klar, die Vorderbremse ist fest, aber mit dem Rücktritt klappt es noch.

Das ist mein fahrbereites Zombie-Bike:






Gruß Bora


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (27. März 2013)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens an einer Antik-Scheune vorbei gedüst und hab' nur aus dem Augenwinkel das rostige Oberrohr eines Herrenrades zwischen einigen Rädern jüngeren Datums wahr genommen. Auf meinem Rückweg mußte ich einfach ran fahren und mal einen genaueren Blick werfen. Was ich sah, war ein völlig verrostetes Diamant-Herrenrad Bj.'57.
> 
> Ich konnte es dort nicht einfach stehen lassen. Ich habe neue Schläuche eingezogen und die Kette, Innenlager und Rücktrittbremsnabe bekamen etwas Öl verpasst. Klar, die Vorderbremse ist fest, aber mit dem Rücktritt klappt es noch.
> 
> ...



Hammerteil!!! :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Drood (27. März 2013)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Ich bin letztens an einer Antik-Scheune vorbei gedüst und hab' nur aus dem Augenwinkel das rostige Oberrohr eines Herrenrades zwischen einigen Rädern jüngeren Datums wahr genommen. Auf meinem Rückweg mußte ich einfach ran fahren und mal einen genaueren Blick werfen. Was ich sah, war ein völlig verrostetes Diamant-Herrenrad Bj.'57.
> 
> Ich konnte es dort nicht einfach stehen lassen. Ich habe neue Schläuche eingezogen und die Kette, Innenlager und Rücktrittbremsnabe bekamen etwas Öl verpasst. Klar, die Vorderbremse ist fest, aber mit dem Rücktritt klappt es noch.
> 
> ...



Oberhammer! Aber vor einiger Zeit ist schonmal so ein Teil hier im Forum gewesen, auch vor Gewässer fotografiert, ich dachte erst, dies hier ist der alte Beitrag. Weiß jemand zufällig, wo im Forum der andere Zombie herumgeistert? Ich will vergleichen!!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## Boramaniac (27. März 2013)

Moin,

ich hatte, glaub ich, schonmal vorher gepostet. War mir aber entfallen. Sorry.

Bei dem Rad werde ich mich jetzt noch an die Beleuchtung machen. Die soll ja auch funktionieren, wenn sie schon vorhanden ist. Und ich schau mal, ob ich die vordere Bremse nich doch zum Funktionieren bewege.

Gruß Bora


----------



## potsdamradler (27. März 2013)

Rost fand ich vor kurzer Zeit noch furchtbar...    Bis auf die Bremsen ist alles fertig. Passt ja auch nicht jede ;-)

Silke: mit dem Cursor auf's Bild, rechte Maustaste- Grafikadresse kopieren und in die Suchleiste einfügen und los per Bildersuche.


----------



## Alwood (27. März 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Rost .


 
...sehr geil!


----------



## dima1969 (29. April 2013)

Göricke Rahmen, ca. 1960er Baujahr, RH ca. 54 cm, guter Zustand. Für 28 Zoll Laufrader.

Verkauft


----------



## schimon (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo Beisammen,
hatte mein Radl im Singlespeed-Ecke vorgestellt und bin dadurch erst auf die Retros aufmerksam gemacht worden.
Also hier nochmal mein Peugeot.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (3. Mai 2013)

schimon schrieb:


> Hallo Beisammen,
> hatte mein Radl im Singlespeed-Ecke vorgestellt und bin dadurch erst auf die Retros aufmerksam gemacht worden.
> Also hier nochmal mein Peugeot.


Ja hier passt es hin...sexy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (9. Mai 2013)

noch unvollendet, aber schon in dezenter Arbeit:









Aus einer Entrümplung erstanden, nicht nur dieses sonder noch andere tolle Dinge unter anderem ein süsses kleines Kinder SSP, ideal als Deko an der Wand oder für 3-4 Kinder zum fahren, leider sind meine schon erwachsen. Fotos folgen.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (9. Mai 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> noch unvollendet, aber schon in dezenter Arbeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prof Freud?


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Mai 2013)

Aach, den hab ich doch gestern schon gesehen. Mit Helmut (?) Vorbau


----------



## A-Zippo (9. Mai 2013)

Himmel, ich glaub meine Tasten klemmen.... also keine 3-4 Kinder an die Wand hängen.... gemeint für Kinder von 3 bis 4 Jahren


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. Mai 2013)

:d


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. Mai 2013)

so bis auf Kleinigkeiten ist das Puch Mistral soweit fertig..nun weiss ich nicht ob mit oder ohne Lenkerband..es gefällt mit jetzt gerade auch ohne...(nein die Felgen werden nicht entlabelt  )


----------



## qweks (20. Mai 2013)

@1speedtreiber Junge, junge, das ist aber eine recht sportliche Übersetzung. Bei dir is mehr Flachland, wie? Wäre hier im Süden nur schwer zu bewegen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. Mai 2013)

qweks schrieb:


> @_1speedtreiber_ Junge, junge, das ist aber eine recht sportliche Übersetzung. Bei dir is mehr Flachland, wie? Wäre hier im Süden nur schwer zu bewegen


53/18 ..Berlin ist flach..da geht das..hat sich bewährt,will auch nichts anderes, in Bayern oder so wäre das der pure Wahnsinn..ist völlig klar


----------



## sir-florian (20. Mai 2013)

Cool. Die Wäscheleinen wären für mich nur akzeptabel wenn man komplett auf Retro macht. Aber dafür passen die Laufräder wieder nicht. Das nennt man wohl ein Dilemma... Zum Glück ist bei uns in Berlin alles erlaubt. Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaffee (20. Mai 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> ..nun weiss ich nicht ob mit oder ohne Lenkerband..



Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit *Lenkerstöpsel* fahren, sonst stanzt dir der Lenker  im Falle eine Unfalls schöne Löcher aus...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (20. Mai 2013)

kaffee schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall mit *Lenkerstöpsel* fahren, sonst stanzt dir der Lenker  im Falle eine Unfalls schöne Löcher aus...


Ja natürlich..werde wohl auch noch Lenkerband in silber anbringen, aber dennoch lieb von dir danke


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. Mai 2013)

Nur eine idee.
Aber paketschnur hat was...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Mai 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Nur eine idee.
> Aber paketschnur hat was...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


Als Lenkerband?wie hält das?


----------



## Spearmint730 (21. Mai 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> 53/18 ..Berlin ist flach..da geht das..hat sich bewährt,will auch nichts anderes, in Bayern oder so wäre das der pure Wahnsinn..ist völlig klar



Ich fahre 52/18 im Süden - alles easy 
Ist klar das es keine Übersetzung ist um groß Berge zu fahren - mach ich auch nicht 

BTW. Lenkerband! und bitte, bitte entlabel die Felgen 
Geht in 5min - hab die gleichen Laufräder


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Mai 2013)

Spearmint730 schrieb:


> Ich fahre 52/18 im Süden - alles easy
> Ist klar das es keine Übersetzung ist um groß Berge zu fahren - mach ich auch nicht
> 
> BTW. Lenkerband! und bitte, bitte entlabel die Felgen
> Geht in 5min - hab die gleichen Laufräder


Meine Meinung was die Übersetzung angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. Mai 2013)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Als Lenkerband?wie hält das?



Mit boppelseitigen Klebeband.  Schnur gut nass machen und eng wickeln

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Mai 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Mit boppelseitigen Klebeband.  Schnur gut nass machen und eng wickeln
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Danke das werd ich mir mal speichern..gruss


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (21. Mai 2013)

potsdamradler hatte das auch schon mal gepostet: 





potsdamradler schrieb:


> Die Hanfscnur kann man mit Leinölfinis z.B. imprägnieren. Zumindest recht originell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kommanda (21. Mai 2013)

schick schaut das aus...für so nen retro renner genau das richtige.


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Mai 2013)

das gefällt mir 

ich seh mich schon wickeln


----------



## potsdamradler (23. Mai 2013)

Scheint Sisal Wäscheleine zu sein, kein Hanf  Im Groschenmarkt kosten 30m 3,99 Euro. Hab's gestern in der Hand gehabt- fühlt sich sehr kratzborstig an- wird morgne geordert 

Vorher nass Einweichen ist ein guter Tipp; das geht auch mit genähten Lederschläuchen:



Na oder: Lenkerband aus putten Rennradschläuchen
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dq3z_DybpI"]Recycled bicycle tube handle bar wrap! - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Die sind keine Mangelware..


----------



## MalteetlaM (23. Mai 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Na oder: Lenkerband aus putten Rennradschläuchen
> Recycled bicycle tube handle bar wrap! - YouTube
> 
> Die sind keine Mangelware..



Bei zu straffem Wickeln werden die Schläuche spröde und rissig.


----------



## potsdamradler (23. Mai 2013)

> Bei zu straffem Wickeln werden die Schläuche spröde und rissig.


.. is eh nur ne temporäre Lösung.., Aber Psst, Sreng Geheim


----------



## user666 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich sag nur Lenkerband


----------



## lustigerBursche (24. Mai 2013)

Mein erstes Singlespeed-Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (24. Mai 2013)

Sieht wirklich klasse aus, Eure Wickelkunst, ich habs auch schon versucht:

Leider gibt es ein paar Sachen da verlier ich die Gelduld, Lenkerband wickeln,
fliesen, maurern und verputzen, da lass ich andere ran, bin einfach zu blöd dafür.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (24. Mai 2013)

lustigerBursche schrieb:


> Mein erstes Singlespeed-Projekt


Glückwunsch!..


----------



## potsdamradler (24. Mai 2013)

Ist aber nicht mein Werk ;-)


----------



## cmbr (24. Mai 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Lenkerband



Was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


----------



## user666 (24. Mai 2013)

Ist ein Race Face Evolve- enteloxiert, hochglanzpoliert.....


----------



## potsdamradler (24. Mai 2013)

Hab verchromten Stahl vermutet... Klasse Arbeit 

Hast ja schöne Bilder im Album, u.a. dieses  



 


und andere schöne Singlespeeder


----------



## user666 (24. Mai 2013)

danke für die Blumen


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Mai 2013)

sauber gemacht

hat schon mal jemand n altes leder sofa in streifen geschnitten?
und um den lenker gewickelt?

müsste ja auch gehn und der Recycling gedanke gefällt mir


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Mai 2013)

Müsste auch mit Streifenstücken eines neuen Sofa's gehen- Zebra Look  

Sooo, hab mit Wäscheleine besorgt: mit Lenkerendstopfen und abbinden müsste es gehen. Könnte man noch mit Beize einfärben, zuvor die Fussel mit Feuerzeug abbrennen, lackieren 
Alles noch in der Alpha Phase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (25. Mai 2013)

ich hab grad mal nen alten stahllenker zurecht gebogen 
rustikal tuning  
jetzt noch n schwarzen strick besorgen und wickeln


----------



## user666 (25. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte ja ernsthaft daran gedacht, mir solche ledernen "Unterlegscheiben" auszustanzen, ähnlich den Brooks-Griffen.
War dann aber doch etwas zu aufwendig...
Aber überlegt euch mal: ein Rennradlenker voll von den Dingern


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Mai 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Mit boppelseitigen Klebeband.  Schnur gut nass machen und eng wickeln
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Mai 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ja ernsthaft daran gedacht, mir solche ledernen "Unterlegscheiben" auszustanzen, ähnlich den Brooks-Griffen.
> War dann aber doch etwas zu aufwendig...
> Aber überlegt euch mal: ein Rennradlenker voll von den Dingern



hmm wieviel kühe brauchts für sowas


----------



## Cycletor (25. Mai 2013)

Jep,
fertig. ;-)









Jetzt mit "Imdunkelnfahrvorrichtung". ;-)

Gruß

T.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Mai 2013)

LOL.. mit Karbidlampe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (25. Mai 2013)

Nein, nein, nein, ich hab noch den optimalen Lenker für dich


----------



## Cycletor (25. Mai 2013)

Nee,
iss Petroloim ;-).
Dachte mir den Joke gönne ich mir mal.
Gruß
T.


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. Mai 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Müsste auch mit Streifenstücken eines neuen Sofa's gehen- Zebra Look
> 
> Sooo, hab mit Wäscheleine besorgt: mit Lenkerendstopfen und abbinden müsste es gehen. Könnte man noch mit Beize einfärben, zuvor die Fussel mit Feuerzeug abbrennen, lackieren
> Alles noch in der Alpha Phase





Cycletor schrieb:


> Nee,
> iss Petroloim ;-).
> Dachte mir den Joke gönne ich mir mal.
> Gruß
> T.


Da sollte ich besser mal nen Feuerlöscher bereitstellen...


----------



## potsdamradler (25. Mai 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Da sollte ich besser mal nen *Feuerlöscher* bereitstellen...



Hm.., besser wären Schnellkochtöpfe ;-)

Für 25m Doppelklebeband einer Markenfirma hab ich vorhin 9 Euro gelöhnt   Die 50mm Breite werden morgen mit Teppichmesser halbiert- so ähnlich stell ich mir auch Felgenbänder für Hohlkammerfelgen her. Die Strippe wird morgen in einer Kaliumpermanganat Lösung eingeweicht/gefärbt


----------



## Cycletor (25. Mai 2013)

> Nein, nein, nein, ich hab noch den optimalen Lenker für dich


Jep, ich meine doch erst mal fürs Erste, damit ich das Teil aus dem Kopf streichen kann und ich an das nächste denken kann.

... und nen Feuerlöscher? ;-)
Gabs da nicht mal einen Film mit Nick Cage?


Bei eurer Lenkergeschichte fällt mir gerade ein, ich habe gestern echt beim Taschenmacher (oder wie auch immer man den Beruf nennt) ein ganzes Pferd gekauft (also das Leder von so einem Ding wie es in der Turnhalle steht) und mal sehen wie der nächte Lenker wird. ;-)


----------



## potsdamradler (26. Mai 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauschenpferd
Oder Taschenpferd ;-)



> und mal sehen wie der nächte Lenker wird. ;-)


----------



## A-Zippo (28. Mai 2013)

Hi, ein paar Teile sind gekommen, die anderen lassen noch auf sich warten:


----------



## potsdamradler (28. Mai 2013)

Zip, bin gespannt ob die Übersetzung so bleibt.

btw: Bin grad dabei von Neoprengriffen auf Sisalschnur upzugraden  Der Look, der Grip haben mich schon nach wenigen Metern überzeugt.. Hab's erstmal naturbelassen und an den Lenkerenden mit halben- konisch gefeilten Weinkorken fixiert. Einweichen kam nicht so gut. Für 11cm Griff brauchte ich ca. 3,6m pro Lenker.


----------



## A-Zippo (28. Mai 2013)

mmh... ich bin mir noch nicht sicher mit der Übersetzung, mal ja, mal nein.
Ich bekomme die Tage neue Kurbel und Innenlager, die Übersetzung ist kleiner, aber täglich gewöhn ich mich mehr dran, dann aber wieder sind die 
üblen Steigungen. Wir wartens mal ab . Diese Woche bekomm ich noch ein Herkules mit Trommelbremsen, einmal gefahren, wie neu aber auch ziemlich bunt, mal gucken was daraus wird


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. Mai 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Zip, bin gespannt ob die Übersetzung so bleibt.
> 
> btw: Bin grad dabei von Neoprengriffen auf Sisalschnur upzugraden  Der Look, der Grip haben mich schon nach wenigen Metern überzeugt.. Hab's erstmal naturbelassen und an den Lenkerenden mit halben- konisch gefeilten Weinkorken fixiert. Einweichen kam nicht so gut. Für 11cm Griff brauchte ich ca. 3,6m pro Lenker.



Stimmt!
Ich hab's vergessen. Das Zeugs ist gewachst. Das brauchtse das nicht einweichen.
Sorry für die Fehlinfo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (29. Mai 2013)

Nö, meine Sisalschnur ist (noch) nicht imprägniert.. Ähnlich wie Kork (und Wolle bei den Bergsteigern) scheint das Naturmaterial erstmal einiges zu absorbieren  Naja, morgen wird weitergetestet


----------



## potsdamradler (2. Juni 2013)

Die Wäscheleine und der Tipp von Teilzeitfussel schlagen sich bisher ganz wacker   Der Schalter rechts regelt den Reifendruck beim SSP..


----------



## Cycletor (4. Juni 2013)

Jep,
hier schon mal der Lenker von dem nächsten Psychcycle.
Ein Lenker in Lederjacke.
Das Leder ist mit Kaffee und Bullrichsalz behandelt worden um
den antiken Touch zu bekommen, zur Zeit arbeite ich noch an
der Speckoptik, mal sehen. ;-)
Ich habe eure Idee mit dem Sisal auch noch mit eingebaut, als
Lenkerendenumwicklung und am Ende sitzen dann die Deckel
von ner Whikeyflasche meiner Lieblingmarke ;-).

Gruß
T.


----------



## dima1969 (15. Juni 2013)

Auch ein Singlespeed


----------



## Boramaniac (15. Juni 2013)

Noch ein Singlespeed:






Mein Kurzer wird in ein paar Tagen 3 Jahre alt und aus diesem Grund bekommt 
er dann auch seinen ersten von Papa neu aufgebauten Singlespeeder 

Gruß Bora


----------



## A-Zippo (16. Juni 2013)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Auch ein Singlespeed



solche Springergabel kenn ich gar nicht, ganz anders aufgebaut wie üblich, Rest viel zuviel AMI, aber seit ich Chopper fahre interessieren mich selbst solche Monster


----------



## IX. (9. Juli 2013)

Nach fast einem Jahr endlich fertig...Diamant Sportrad - Modell 108 - Baujahr 1959...

















Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Spearmint730 (9. Juli 2013)

Was lange brauch wird gut :thumbup: 
So einen Rahmen hatte ich auch mal - musste aber beim Umzug gehen 

mMn brauchts noch was braunes damit der Sattel nicht so allein dasteht. Vielleicht braune Riemen? Oder braune Bremshüllen (KP ob es so was gibt)



Gesendet mit Nexus 7 Tapatalk HD


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Juli 2013)

Glückwunsch 

Das Radl passt gut zu einem vormals geposteten Mifa 
Die Griffe sind wirklich Hammer. Die Züge etwas kürzen und die Bremsklötze vorne seitenverkehrt tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IX. (9. Juli 2013)

Der Sattel soll noch gegen einen Gyes G1 Leder Rennsattel in natura getauscht werden...der passt dann auch besser zur Optik.

Grüße Jürgen


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Juli 2013)

http://ddr-fahrrad.jimdo.com/

Mal reinguggen


----------



## evisu (9. Juli 2013)

@  IX.
Wunderschöner Diamant ... da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt  Ich selbst fahre im Alltag auch ein Sport, Bj. 1968. 
Wenn ich´s die Tage schaffe, mach ich mal Bilder von dem Bock, wie auch von meinem 1962er Sport.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Juli 2013)

@IX.
 komplett


----------



## IX. (10. Juli 2013)

Zu erst einmal Danke, für das positive Feedback von Euch...ich bin auch total begeistert wie gut sich so ein alter Diamant fahren lässt. Vor allem die Rundscheidengabel trägt viel zum Komfort auf schlechten Straßen bei. 


Allerdings gibt es bei so einem Projekt auch mal wieder Rückschläge. So hatte der ursprüngliche Rahmen zwei unterschiedlich hoch eingelötete Ausfallenden. Das habe ich aber erst beim Zusammenbau bemerkt. Das Hinterrad stand fast einen Zentimeter schief am oberen Bremssteg...also total unbrauchbar.


Na ja...auch meine Familie hat immer gelacht, wenn es mal auf den Trödelmarkt ging. "Der Papa geht jetzt wieder Rost kaufen." Aber mittlerweile ist der Kleine ganz Stolz auf das alte Fahrrad... Der Papa hat mich heute mit seinem Diamant vom Kindergarten abgeholt....




Grüße Jürgen


----------



## evisu (10. Juli 2013)

Da User IX. jetzt hier mit seinem Diamanten auftrumpft, will ich auch mal einen meiner Diamanten zeigen. Ich hoffe, ich werde hier nicht gelyncht, wenn ich hier ein Dreigang-Rad einstelle...ist nur weil es grade mit dem SSP-Diamant von IX. so gut passt...kommt nicht wieder vor, versprochen. 

1962er Diamant-Sport im (wieder hergestellten) Originalzustand. Mit der Renak-Dreigangschaltung und (!) Rücktritt. Vorne mit der wunderschönen Rundscheidengabel und Alda-Bremse. Die Laufräder könnten mal eine Zentrierung gebrauchen und leider ist einer der Bakelit-Griffe gebrochen, sonst läuft der Bock schön rund.

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (10. Juli 2013)

Schön. 
Sone Bakelitgriff liegen hier rum...


----------



## IX. (11. Juli 2013)

Die Schaltung lassen wir mal als Kettenspanner durchgehen

Der Lack sieht ja noch richtig gut aus...da würde ich mal mit Politur und Wachs noch etwas aufbereiten....ansonsten ein Diamant in meiner Lieblingsfarbe


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (11. Juli 2013)

IX. schrieb:


> Die Schaltung lassen wir mal als Kettenspanner durchgehen
> 
> Der Lack sieht ja noch richtig gut aus...da würde ich mal mit Politur und Wachs noch etwas aufbereiten....ansonsten ein Diamant in meiner Lieblingsfarbe



Ach, das ist ne Schaltung? 
Politur würde ich nicht nehmen. Bei so alten Lacken bin ich da eher vorsichtig.  
Reinigen mit Geschirrspülmittel und Microfasertuch, dann ein gutes Wachs drauf. Konserviert und erhält die Patina.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## evisu (11. Juli 2013)

Als Ausgleich für meinen Dreigang-Diamanten, heute mein Alltags-*Fahr*rad. Wieder ein Diamant-Sport, diesmal ein 1968er. Die Betonung liegt hier eindeutig auf fahren, statt putzen. Das arme Rad muss ´ne Menge mitmachen und ist ein sehr dankbarer und bescheidener Freund. Das Tretlager ist langsam fertig, neue Teile liegen aber schon bereit. Werde dann wohl auch ein größeres Blatt anschrauben, das 46er ist ein bissl zu klein...50 Zähne dürfen es schon sein, in der Stadt. Das Hinterrad wird noch gegen das originale getauscht, sobald das zentriert wurde. Neue, weiße Kenda-Reifen liegen schon bereit, vielleicht montiere ich auch noch eine hintere Bremse. Der Sattel ist ziemlich hässlich, aber sehr bequem. Die Pedale sollen von einem Victoria-Rennrad aus den 1940ern stammen...keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, passen aber gut zum Rad. 










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## potsdamradler (11. Juli 2013)

Nice


----------



## böser_wolf (11. Juli 2013)

ich mag zwar keine kettenschalter  aber die hat stil


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (11. Juli 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Als Ausgleich für meinen Dreigang-Diamanten, heute mein Alltags-*Fahr*rad. Wieder ein Diamant-Sport, diesmal ein 1968er. Die Betonung liegt hier eindeutig auf fahren, statt putzen. Das arme Rad muss ´ne Menge mitmachen und ist ein sehr dankbarer und bescheidener Freund. Das Tretlager ist langsam fertig, neue Teile liegen aber schon bereit. Werde dann wohl auch ein größeres Blatt anschrauben, das 46er ist ein bissl zu klein...50 Zähne dürfen es schon sein, in der Stadt. Das Hinterrad wird noch gegen das originale getauscht, sobald das zentriert wurde. Neue, weiße Kenda-Reifen liegen schon bereit, vielleicht montiere ich auch noch eine hintere Bremse. Der Sattel ist ziemlich hässlich, aber sehr bequem. Die Pedale sollen von einem Victoria-Rennrad aus den 1940ern stammen...keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, passen aber gut zum Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fast schön. 
Nach meinem Geschmack geht der Vorbau gar nicht. Aber es soll ja ein Alltagsrad sein, wenn's bequem ist, ok. 
Ich bim mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (11. Juli 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Als Ausgleich für meinen Dreigang-Diamanten, heute mein Alltags-*Fahr*rad. Wieder ein Diamant-Sport, diesmal ein 1968er. Die Betonung liegt hier eindeutig auf fahren, statt putzen. Das arme Rad muss ´ne Menge mitmachen und ist ein sehr dankbarer und bescheidener Freund. Das Tretlager ist langsam fertig, neue Teile liegen aber schon bereit. Werde dann wohl auch ein größeres Blatt anschrauben, das 46er ist ein bissl zu klein...50 Zähne dürfen es schon sein, in der Stadt. Das Hinterrad wird noch gegen das originale getauscht, sobald das zentriert wurde. Neue, weiße Kenda-Reifen liegen schon bereit, vielleicht montiere ich auch noch eine hintere Bremse. Der Sattel ist ziemlich hässlich, aber sehr bequem. Die Pedale sollen von einem Victoria-Rennrad aus den 1940ern stammen...keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, passen aber gut zum Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schöner Rahmen


----------



## evisu (11. Juli 2013)

@ teilzeitfussel : Bei dem Rad gehen Komfort und Funktion vor Originalität, daher auch der Syncros-Vorbau. Die Kiste fährt sich damit komplett anders, als das Dreigang-Teil....schneller und direkter. Das Endergebnis wird noch ein bissl aud sich warten lassen. Bin nur noch drei Wochen in Deutschland, dann bin ich erstmal sechs Wochen unterwegs. Aber im Laufe des September kann es dann was werden 

@ 1speedtreiber : Danke...find ich auch


----------



## absvrd (11. Juli 2013)

An statt dem fetten syncros gibt es auf dem Flohmarkt genug alte RR stahlvorbauten, die der fuhre stehen würden. Der syncros sticht da direkt ins Auge und es brennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evisu (12. Juli 2013)

Ok,ok...hab´s ja verstanden 
Na dann schaue ich mal, ob ich irgendwo einen Stahl-RR-Vorbau finde.


----------



## jogibaer2012 (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo, ist ein sehr schickes Rad!! Wo kann ich denn auch so einen Flaschenhalter und Flasche bekommen?? Habe leider nichts gefunden bisher. Danke vorab für Antwort. 
Viele Grüße Jo


----------



## evisu (13. Juli 2013)

Na ob das schon Retro ist? Naja...zumindest SSP.

Hier (m)ein 1988er Diamant TS-Damenrad in 26" mit Hochsicherheitsausstattung (incl. Pedale 9 Reflektoren). Ich habe das Rad mal vor vielen, vielen Jahren aus ebay.kleinanzeigen (hieß damals glaube noch Zweite Hand) für fast umsonst bekommen. Es dienste dann meist diversen Freundinnen als Stadtdrahtesel. Nun kam es wieder zurück, allerdings auch nur zum "Boxenstop". Habe mal Luft aufgepumpt, den Hobel gewaschen, bissl gerichtet und voila ... da steht er da wie neu 
Wird die Tage an einen Kommilitonen gehen, der gerne ein Fahrrad hätte, aber leider keine Kohle hat. Ich hoffe, das gute TS wird ihm gute Dienste leisten ... und die Hauswärtin ist froh, dass wieder ein Rad weniger auf´m Hof steht.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alexberlin33 (13. Juli 2013)

So dann hier auch noch mal mein neuer Schatz Brown Sugar wird es genannt. Ich liebe das Bike völlig unkompliziert und toll zu fahren.


----------



## evisu (13. Juli 2013)

Hast dich also doch gegen den Flatbar entschieden? Bleibt trotzdem ein Klasse-Bike.


----------



## potsdamradler (13. Juli 2013)

Schöne Räders <3

Nur die Pedale vom Sugar brauchen Riemchen- bzw. die Füsschen umklammern die Pedale ;-)


----------



## alexberlin33 (14. Juli 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Hast dich also doch gegen den Flatbar entschieden? Bleibt trotzdem ein Klasse-Bike.




Hmm was heisst dagegen entschieden. Ich fahr mit den gebogenen Lenker einfach besser bzw. sicherer. Die Flatbar fährt sich nicht schlecht aber nur mit Rücktritt ist mir das zu unsicher. Ich schraub heute ne Vorderbremse an und dann werd ich das ganze noch mal testen. 

Meine Unsicherheit liegt auch wohl daran das ich vorher bestimmt 10 Jahre kein Rad gefahren bin. 

Und ausserdem so nen Lenkerwechsel ist ja ne Sache von Sekunden und so ne Flatbar wird ja nicht schlecht. Kann durchaus sein das ich das ab und an mal tausche. 
 @potsdamradler ich hab leider nur weisse plastik käfige dafür aber schöne Lederriemchen. Oder verchromte Haken.


----------



## A-Zippo (14. Juli 2013)

Eine Flatbar ist unbequem und fährt sich viel zu nervös, warum also, ich find das Bike sieht so besser aus, und nur eine Flatbar fahren weils Mode ist?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Juli 2013)

Das braune Diamant bleibt, TROTZ, dieser Rohrverirrung ein schönes Rad..der Lenker ist bestimmt bequem..aber fürchterlich in der Ansicht..schade..ich fahre bei weitem nicht so viel wie zb Zippo..aber von nervösem Lenkverhalten kann ich nicht berichten bei einem geraden Lenker, ist bestimmt auch Gefühlssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hab bei Rabeneick viermal den Lenker und dreimal den Vorbau gewechselt bevor ich das Optimum für mich hatte. Kommt ja auch drauf an wie und wo man fährt, er hat die dicken Reifen, ich 1,75ger, momentan, sag ich mal hat er einen Allrounder, Feldwege, Waldwege, Schotter und Strasse wegen geringen Rollwiederstand, im Gelände ist der Flatbar nervös, und die Sitzposition muss ja auch irgendwie passen. Aber jeder wie er will, kann und möchte, das ist ja das schöne an unserem Hobby.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Juli 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Rabeneick viermal den Lenker und dreimal den Vorbau gewechselt bevor ich das Optimum für mich hatte. Kommt ja auch drauf an wie und wo man fährt, er hat die dicken Reifen, ich 1,75ger, momentan, sag ich mal hat er einen Allrounder, Feldwege, Waldwege, Schotter und Strasse wegen geringen Rollwiederstand, im Gelände ist der Flatbar nervös, und die Sitzposition muss ja auch irgendwie passen. Aber jeder wie er will, kann und möchte, das ist ja das schöne an unserem Hobby.


So hab ich das gemeint Zippo und ich gebe zu das es mich ärgert das ich das deckungsgleiche Diamant verkauft habe..weil mir 26er optisch nicht zusagen..aber so wie es jetzt ist..sehr sexy..abzüglich natürlich dem EASY-RIDER Lenker


----------



## evisu (14. Juli 2013)

Das macht das Hobby ja so abwechslungsreich, dass jeder andere Räder baut und bevorzugt. Ich fahre zwar lieber Flatbars (und auch länger als es "Mode" ist  ), aber das hat ja nichts zu heissen. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich mehr vom Bereich MTB komme? Ich habe auch noch kein nervöses Verhalten mit Flatbars bemerkt...egal.

@ alexberlin33 : Du machst es richtig, dein Rad so zu bauen, wie es dir am besten passt.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (14. Juli 2013)

@ alexberlin33 : Du machst es richtig, dein Rad so zu bauen, wie es dir am besten passt.

ich denke das sieht hier jeder so für die eignen bzw die Räder der anderen Mitglieder..lg Ringo


----------



## Drood (14. Juli 2013)

.....und so unterschiedlich sind die Ansichten, das braune Diamant wirkt auf Anhieb sympathisch...und der Lenker ist mir gleich als richtig gelungen dazu ins Auge gesprungen 

Würde mir ganz sicher nicht an jedem Rad gefallen, aber an diesem ist er super....aus meiner Sicht!

Gruß Silke


----------



## alexberlin33 (15. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Komplimente. Ich war zuerst bei dem Lenker auch skeptisch aber mitlerweile muss ich sagen das er den klassischen Look sogar noch unterstreicht. also mir gefällt er immer besser. 

Ich hab gestern nochmal ne Runde mit der Flatbar gedreht. Ich hab da eher das Problem das der Vorbau ein bisschen zu kurz ist. Der müsste weiter raus kommen aber leider ist der schon an der gestrichelten Linie. 

Das einzige was mich echt stört ist der Sattel. Der sieht gut aus aber entweder liegt es an meinem Hintern der das nicht gewohnt ist aber nach spätestens ner halten Stunde hab ich das gefühl das ich auf nem Betonblock fahre gerade der vordere Teil des Sattels ist extrem Hart. 

Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich den Sattel noch gegen einen schönen Brooks tausche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (15. Juli 2013)

Wahrlich recht gesprochen hat unsere Königin des Eingang. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## böser_wolf (15. Juli 2013)

ich find die braunen schlappen etwas zuviel
sonst 

lenker 700 mm breiten dh find ich am besten mit etwas rise
da is nix nervös beim fahrn

aber ja ich weiß da bin ich ja allein mit solchen lenkzetralen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (15. Juli 2013)

Na bei 700mm würde ich schon nervös werden


----------



## svenso (15. Juli 2013)

Finde den Lenker auch besser als die Flatbar, sah irgendwie zu verlassen aus an dem "Cruiser". Schönes Rad, schön anzusehen  Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich habs hier noch nicht gepostet, aber ist auch etwas retro


----------



## evisu (15. Juli 2013)

svenso schrieb:


> Finde den Lenker auch besser als die Flatbar, sah irgendwie zu verlassen aus an dem "Cruiser". Schönes Rad, schön anzusehen  Da fällt mir gerade ein, ich habs hier noch nicht gepostet, aber ist auch etwas retro



Hui...heißes Schlaglochsuchgerät...


----------



## Alwood (15. Juli 2013)

ein Klappi geht immer...


----------



## Alwood (15. Juli 2013)

..............................


----------



## evisu (16. Juli 2013)

So ein schönes (Mifa)-Klapprad könnte mir auch noch gefallen...leider kosten mir die Böcke in Berlin zu viel  Aber vielleicht rennt mir mal eines für ´ne kleine Mark über´n Weg.
Mit 52er Blatt und 18er Ritzel käme so eine Fuhre bestimmt gut in Fahrt.


----------



## svenso (16. Juli 2013)

Dat stimmt. Habe auch lange suchen mÃ¼ssen bis ich eins fÃ¼r den symbolischen 1â¬ bekommen habe


----------



## Cycletor (21. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein Triumph.







Gruß

T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (21. Juli 2013)




----------



## böser_wolf (21. Juli 2013)

auch von mir


----------



## 1speedtreiber (21. Juli 2013)

@Cycletor  und passend fotografiert..cool


----------



## Drood (21. Juli 2013)

Ganz große Klasse, Cycletor!!! Rad und Foto!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## oscar (21. Juli 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## RazorRamon (21. Juli 2013)

Wriklich sehr schön, aber wenn die Sattelspitze nicht nach oben zeigen würde, wäre das Foto mindestens genauso ansprechend und das Rad dazu auch noch fahrbar!


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Juli 2013)

ich denk mal für ihn ist es fahrbar so


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Echte deutsche wertarbeit 

Bj 37 und gerade in der Reinigung , Wartung und Konservierung


----------



## böser_wolf (28. Juli 2013)

hersteller?
mal gespannt wie fertig ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

original drewer steht druff.

wurde sogar in hannover verkauft. optisch wird es sich kaum unterscheiden nur eben gesäubert leicht poliert und mit fertan behandelt^^


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2013)

und dann freuen wir uns auf Fotos die es fertig zeigen..bitte etwas grössere natürlich, lg Ringo


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Logisch  jau tapatalk ist doof mit Fotos manchmal.

Hier schon mal neun kleiner unterschied und das noch ohne fertan 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2013)

Der Unterschied ist ja echt gross..erstaunlich, muss ich mir merken das Zeug


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Ne fertan ist nennt rostumwandler. Der ist noch net drauf. Ich hab mit nem weichen Schwamm und spüliwasser alles abgewaschen und denen mit Schleife lack Politur die Felgen poliert wie neun geistesgestörter. Nun noch eben fertan wenn ich hab und dann mit owantol versiegeln

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Juli 2013)

Na dann hab ich das völlig missverstanden..kenne ja Rostumwandler auch von Fertan..dachte da gibt es jetzt noch was neues..gruss..dennoch schon bemerkenswerter Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juli 2013)

Jup Laufräder werden die Tage neu einige spricht mit neuen Speichen und messingscheibchen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## svenso (30. Juli 2013)

Nachwuchs  Fährt sich wie ein Panzer, aber super bequem. Die Tage kommen noch ne neue Kurbel+Tretlager (das alte ist ziemlich fertig), Sattelstütze (alte zu kurz), Schutzbleche (Curana) und Reelights (noch nie gehabt, muss ich mal testen) dran. An der Sitzposition muss ich auch noch ein wenig spielen. Ansonsten echt cool


----------



## böser_wolf (30. Juli 2013)

reelights jo mach mal 

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt 
allerdings die sl 500 in eine alte lampe verbauen


----------



## böser_wolf (1. August 2013)

42er adler


----------



## svenso (1. August 2013)

Sehr schick  Woher hast du das VR? Suche noch ein fertig angespeichtes mit Trommelbremse, das wäre für mein Consul noch das i-Tüpfelchen


----------



## potsdamradler (1. August 2013)

Schigge  Rost mag Leinöl ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (1. August 2013)

danke 
rollt gut...bremst hmm ja es verzögert.. da muss ich mal ran
bei ebay 
satz vr hr eingespeicht 
ca 45 euronen inc versand 
hat mich der spass gekostet

  @svenso  hast ne pn


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. August 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 42er adler



Trommelbremsen - goil!
Wilkommem im Club.


----------



## Manji2k (1. August 2013)

Der Link für die Laufräder würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## potsdamradler (1. August 2013)

Wie ist denn der Rahmen beschichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (2. August 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> 42er adler




An dem Kettenblatt fehlt nur noch das Harkenkreuz unter dem Adler.

Die Trommelbremsen kannst Du extrem giftig machen. Es hängt alles nur von der Zugverlegung, wenn Du die verwindungssteif verlegst und gute Züge nimmst, hast Du praktisch gar keinen Bremsweg.

Bei Vaterland waren billige Züge dran, wenns kalt war und die Züge steif, bremste er wunderbar, bei heissem Wetter eher dürfig, ich hab dann richtig gute genommen, ordentlich knapp verlegt und nun brauche ich nur mal mit einem Finger an dem Vierfingerbremshebel tippen. Hinten blockiert er sofort. Vorne hab ich schon entschärft, wurde mir zu heikel, kann aber immer noch das Hinterrad heben und auch nur mal  dosiert abbremsen.

Edit: Vergessen, wunderschön das Rad, ich steh auf den Scheiss


----------



## böser_wolf (2. August 2013)

jep an meinem 2gang ist n bmx bremszug verbaut
geht richtig gut

hier muss ich mir neue beläge holen

link gibts keinen immer mal ebay schaun
oder ebay kleinanzeigen

da ist das adler her 65

a-zippo  danke  das ding fährt sich auch geil


----------



## böser_wolf (3. August 2013)

frage: spiel einstellen am glockenlager tip´s ??


----------



## Cycletor (3. August 2013)

Das Spiel beim Glockenlager stell ich immer so ein, dass es halt kein Spiel mehr hat. 
Ich versuchs mal zu erklären; ich drehe die Einstellschraube immer so weit an, dass sich das Lager noch gut drehen lässt, aber nach Möglichkeit kein Spiel mehr hat, manchmal dreht sich aber beim Anziehen der Konterschraube die Einstellschraube noch ein wenig fester und dann ist das Tretlager zu schwergängig, dann löse ich nochmal und berücksichtige 
dieses Mitdrehen.
Hört sich das bescheuert an ;-), also du musst einfach ein wenig hin und her probieren und vielleicht bedenken, dass wenn du die Kurbel mit der Hand drehst mehr Feingefühl hast als beim Fahren selber und es eigentlich gar nicht sooo genau sein muss. Aber klar, wir wollen immer das beste Ergebnis.

... und man kann die Dinger schon ziemlich leichtgängig hin bekommen, ist nur manchmal ein wenig Fummellei.

Gruß
T.


----------



## Andreas71 (25. August 2013)

Mein Diamant Tourensport - eines der letzten aus der Produktionsreihe:


----------



## A-Zippo (25. August 2013)

Ich liebe die Retros , super sieht es aus!

Edit: hab doch noch Kritik: ein paar Infos zum Rad wären nicht schlecht, Übersetzung, Parts, Fahreigenschaften usw..


----------



## 1speedtreiber (25. August 2013)

@Andreas71


----------



## potsdamradler (25. August 2013)

Super


----------



## Urian (25. August 2013)

@Andreas71 
Was sind denn das für Reifen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teilzeitfussel (25. August 2013)

Hab grade die Tastatur vollgesabbert!

Schliesse mich Zippo an, schreib mal was drüber...


----------



## chewa1983 (26. August 2013)

Sieht echt geil aus!

Wie wärs mit einer Patentstütze?


----------



## Andreas71 (26. August 2013)

Freut mich sehr, dass der kleine Diamant so gut ankommt.
 @Urian: die Bereifung sind Schwalbe "Big Ben"

Das Fahrrad war ein günstiger Fang auf eBay. Die Lackierung ist Original und noch erstaunlich gut erhalten.

Passend zum blauen Diamant-Schriftzug habe ich mir die Griffe, die Pedale und den Sattel ausgesucht ( alles von EINZIG ). 

Was ich noch ändern möchte ist die angesprochene Sattelstütze, die Kurbelarme (sind an einigen Stellen doch arg vom Rost zerfressen) und die Felgen (hier ist das Aluminium an einigen Punkten stark korridiert und läßt sich nicht mehr aufpolieren, auch laufen die Felgen nicht mehr ganz rund)


----------



## Urian (26. August 2013)

Danke,
sieht übrigens super aus Dein Fahrrad. Bin fast ein wenig neidisch.


----------



## A-Zippo (26. August 2013)

Welche Übersetzung fährst du den, hast ne Duomatik oder nur Rücktritt?. Die Felgen sind natürlich heikel, sind keine Hohlkammerfelgen und lassen sich schwer zentrieren, aber ich hab ja meinen Schwager dafür


----------



## p0wder (26. August 2013)

Ich bin vor kurzem zu einem alten Renard Sattel gekommen. Ich bin Momentan daran ein Fixie aufzubauen und möchte den Sattel anbauen. Allerdings passt der Sattel natürlich nicht an die "normalen" Sattelstützen. Hat jemand Tips wie ich diesen Sattel montiert bekomme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenso (26. August 2013)

Du brauchst ne Sattelkerze und einen Sattelkloben, da keine Patentstützhalterung an dem Sattel ist


----------



## chewa1983 (26. August 2013)

Du brauchst aber nen spreziellen Sattelkloben, und zwar einen, der Blechstreben aufnimmt.

Normale Kloben nehmen die normalen Rundstreben auf.

Wenn du nix neues findest, ruhig mal bei gebraucht gucken.


----------



## HorstSt (27. August 2013)

Das Diamant ist hammer! Echt.
Horst


----------



## potsdamradler (27. August 2013)

Den Diamant hab ich in dieser Farbkombi noch nie gesehen..   Imho ein sehr gut gelungenes Replik (Blauteile ausgenommen). Die Rostststellen mit Leinöl fixen, (oder Cola versuchen) ?! 

DDR Felgen und die verchromten Speichen waren nicht der Hammer, Renak Alunaben aber 

Tipp: Nimm banale Tiefbettfelgen, polierte Shimano- oder Sachsnaben aus dem Retrobereich+ Alpine3 Speichen. Dann reicht eine Speichenlänge: hinten zwei mal, vorne einmal gekreuzt. Mit 26" bin ich damit seit Jahren glücklich  + 80kg


----------



## damianfromhell (27. August 2013)

So fast fertig


----------



## Neodan (27. August 2013)

So, bis auf den Lenker ist es auch fertig:






Mehr Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62351

Aufgebaut auf einem Globe Roll 1
Ausgetauscht:

Sattel: Brooks Professional
Kurbel: BLB Pista Vera
Kette:  Shimano NX01
Pedale: MKS
Lederapplikationen: Eigenanfertigung


----------



## KONI-DU (27. August 2013)

Ganz toll


----------



## Lucyphress (27. August 2013)

Super!


----------



## potsdamradler (27. August 2013)

+1 Cool


----------



## nullvektor (27. August 2013)

Neodan schrieb:


> So, bis auf den Lenker ist es auch fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spearmint730 (28. August 2013)

Neodan schrieb:


> So, bis auf den Lenker ist es auch fertig:



*Sabber*


----------



## HorstSt (28. August 2013)

Sehr schönes Bike. Die Lederapplikationen sind ein gelungener Akzent. Bei mir würden sie nur nicht lange ansehnlich bleiben.
Horst


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. August 2013)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> hier noch mein altes rad mit dabei,was jetzt mein kumpel fährt



links mein neues,nicht so ganz retro aber immerhin stahl


----------



## potsdamradler (28. August 2013)

Das linke würd ich gern mal ein paar Jahre probefahren


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (28. August 2013)

danke,evtl kommts im winter dann weg um platz für neues zu schaffen


----------



## potsdamradler (28. August 2013)

Wenn ein Verkauf geplant ist: Frühjahr, zum Saisonauftakt


----------



## potsdamradler (28. August 2013)

Sorry, hab das dritte Wort im Post 633 nicht verlinkt.. Passiert automatisch und seh ich in letzter Zeit immer öfter auch in anderen Foren ;/


----------



## A-Zippo (29. August 2013)

Horst, einfach nicht fahren, in die Stube stellen und immer schon einfetten 




HorstSt schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike. Die Lederapplikationen sind ein gelungener Akzent. Bei mir würden sie nur nicht lange ansehnlich bleiben.
> Horst


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Horst, einfach nicht fahren, in die Stube stellen und immer schon einfetten



Die Stube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-Zippo (30. August 2013)

Eigentlich poste ich ja nur noch ernsthaft bei den "Kranken Jungs", Interessenten immer herzlich willkommen, ist eine Art Unterforum hier, oder Interessengemeinschaft .... aber weil auch ein Kranker nicht immer alles weis, versuch ich es auch mal hier:

Bei meinen div. Fahrradkäufen momentan, kommt mir so einiges unter die Finger: hier ein paar komische Sachen:

Dieses kann ich gar nicht einordnen, ein Dynamo??...fehlen aber Kabel und hinten hat er ein normales Dynamo????









Ein altes Holländerfahrrad, fährt sich super:





Keine Ahnung: Opas Lieblingsrad, war mal ne Gangschaltung dran, brauchte er nicht also weg:





Fährt sich übrigends sehr gut, also auf die Schnelle beurteilt, wenn ich es fertig mache und der Sattel ist auf meiner Höhe, verrat ich mehr.





und supernette Details:





Ein sehr altes Viktoria, 3 Gang Fichtel und Sachs mit Freilauf!!!





..und schönen Werkzeugfach aus Metall





Schnellspanner mal etwas älter:





...und der typische kleine Tourenlenker





Falls jemand irgendwas tauschen möchte..... melden


----------



## Manji2k (30. August 2013)

Also so einen Dynamo wie auf dem ersten Bild hatte ich auch mal. Da waren aber ein paar mehr Magneten zwischen den Speichen angebracht. Die teile sind wohl nicht so häufig zu bekommen. Der Besitzer hat evtl. deshalb einen normalen nachgerüstet, da die Magneten gerne mal abhanden kommen.


----------



## A-Zippo (30. August 2013)

Magneten sind an den Speichen....aber wozu?


----------



## svenso (30. August 2013)

vielleicht ein vorläufer der induktionslichter heute?


----------



## böser_wolf (30. August 2013)

könnte ein vorgänger von reelight sein

hab ich an einem rad
 magneten in den speichen erzeugen den strom


----------



## R.C. (30. August 2013)

A-Zippo schrieb:


> Magneten sind an den Speichen....aber wozu?



Damit die einen Strom in die Spule des Dynamos induzieren.
Heutzutage sind Magnet und Spule im Dynamo, damals waren die Magnete offensichtlich ausserhalb angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (30. August 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzef_xPWuTg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Bzef_xPWuTg
gibts immer noch zu kaufen fahr ich an einem rad


----------



## IX. (31. August 2013)

@ A-Zippo....das grüne vom Opa ist ein "Diamant Luxus-Damen-Sportrad 28" (1956 - 1959)


----------



## HorstSt (31. August 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Dynamo in Wahrheit eine Wirbelstrombremse.


----------



## A-Zippo (31. August 2013)

nö, nö... einer von den "Kranken Jungs" konnte mir weiterhelfen, ist ein Dynamo, funktioniert einwandtfrei.


----------



## Radsatz (31. August 2013)

Sieht nach nem FLUX Compensator der ersten Generation aus


----------



## A-Zippo (31. August 2013)

IX. schrieb:


> @ A-Zippo....das grüne vom Opa ist ein "Diamant Luxus-Damen-Sportrad 28" (1956 - 1959)



Jo, da ist mir ja mal ein Fang gelungen, scheint ja extrem selten zu sein, also heute.


----------



## A-Zippo (2. September 2013)

Auch dieses Diamant konnte ich nicht liegen lassen


----------



## evisu (2. September 2013)

@ A-Zippo: Diamanten darf man niemals liegen lassen...und Glückwunsch zum Luxus-Sport.


----------



## Skautkurt (2. September 2013)

Mal ne Frage:
Ich überlege, ob mein Selbstbau auch ein Rosti wird....Sieht klasse aus find ich, aber hat jemand ne Anleitung, wie man das macht?
Ich weiß, ein bisschen ab vom Thema, sorry fürs OT 
LG Timo

P.S.: Das umgebaute Globe Roll 1 sieht Sahne aus!!! Supergeiles Teil. Villeicht nen Mustache-lenker dran? Oder nen Trainingsbügel?


----------



## 1speedtreiber (2. September 2013)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich überlege, ob mein Selbstbau auch ein Rosti wird....Sieht klasse aus find ich, aber hat jemand ne Anleitung, wie man das macht?
> Ich weiß, ein bisschen ab vom Thema, sorry fürs OT
> LG Timo
> ...


Frag mal Potsdamradler..der kennt sich aus..lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neodan (2. September 2013)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> P.S.: Das umgebaute Globe Roll 1 sieht Sahne aus!!! Supergeiles Teil. Villeicht nen Mustache-lenker dran? Oder nen Trainingsbügel?



Lenker wir gerade umgebaut. Gibt nen Cinelli Priest Nachbau gekürzt und in Leder eingefasst. Fotos gibts dann nächste Woche...


----------



## damianfromhell (8. September 2013)

So na dran an fertig mein alltagsradl. Bj 37


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2013)

Skautkurt schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ich überlege, ob mein Selbstbau auch ein Rosti wird....l?


entlacken und einfach rosten lassen
so läufts bei meinem
verändert sich halt immer weiter


----------



## potsdamradler (8. September 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> entlacken und einfach rosten lassen
> so läufts bei meinem
> verändert sich halt immer weiter


Nanunanu  Passt ja gut in unsere Gruppe: MTB-News.de - IBC - Kranke Jungs


----------



## böser_wolf (8. September 2013)

haha cool bin gleich beigetreten


----------



## Joggel45 (24. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hier mal mein "modern" Retro Singlespeed.

Eckdaten:
Rahmen - Motobecane Super Sprint
Antrieb - Shimano 600 (klassisch 52-19 Zähne)
Bremsen - Shimano Tiagra (aktuell)
Laufräder - Alex Rims

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Drood (24. September 2013)

Joggel45 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier mal mein "modern" Retro Singlespeed.
> 
> Eckdaten:
> ...



Schlicht und ergreifend - eine Schönheit!

Gratuliere, Gruß
Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (24. September 2013)

Schönes Rad


----------



## evisu (28. September 2013)

Habe mal euren Hinweis befolgt und den SYNCROS-Vorbau abgebaut und einen alten Rennrad-Vorbau angebaut. Dazu ein anderes Hinterrad, weiße Kenda-Reifen, Licht (langsam wird es schneller dunkel), neuer Sattel. Jetzt muss ich noch das Innenlager und die Kurbeln tauschen. Vielleicht kommen noch Schutzbleche...ab und an ist´s ja schon recht feucht auf der Straße.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. September 2013)

Gefällt mir der Renner


----------



## potsdamradler (28. September 2013)

Flügelmuttern   Tausche nur was wirklich verschlissen ist..


----------



## evisu (28. September 2013)

@1speedtreiber: Danke.
 @potsdamradler: So sieht´s aus. Flügelmuttern funtionieren, sind leicht und sehen spitze aus  Bei meinem noch zu vollendenden SSP-Berlin Velothon Rad sind auch welche dran


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (29. September 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Habe mal euren Hinweis befolgt und den SYNCROS-Vorbau abgebaut und einen alten Rennrad-Vorbau angebaut. Dazu ein anderes Hinterrad, weiße Kenda-Reifen, Licht (langsam wird es schneller dunkel), neuer Sattel. Jetzt muss ich noch das Innenlager und die Kurbeln tauschen. Vielleicht kommen noch Schutzbleche...ab und an ist´s ja schon recht feucht auf der Straße.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass die Kurbeln, passen wie die Faust auf's Auge. 
Braune Griffe und Blümels, fertig! 
Sehr schönes Rad! Respekt.


----------



## böser_wolf (29. September 2013)

schick
lass die kurbel


----------



## evisu (29. September 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> schick
> lass die kurbel



Bevor ein falscher Eindruck entsteht:
Die Kurbeln die montiert sind, haben nur 46 Zähne. Es sind die "späteren" Diamant-Kurbeln, wo das Kettenblatt und der rechte Pedalarm eine Einheit sind. Die "früheren" Versionen haben nicht nur 50 Zähne, sondern es sind die Rennradkurbeln, wo das Kettenblatt mit drei Schrauben an der Kurbel befestigt sind. Die Form des Blattes ist soweit identisch zur "neueren" Version.
Sprich: Es bleiben Stahlkurbeln, das Stahlblatt, nur mehr Zähne und die Möglichkeit auch ein 51er oder 52er Blatt zu montieren. Also alles im grünen Bereich 
 @Teilzeitfussel: Was sind "Blümels"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (30. September 2013)

Hier mal mein italiener. Für den wilden Campy-Teilemix und vor allem die fehlende Schaltung musste ich mir von Oldtimer-Enthusiasten schon einiges anhören.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. September 2013)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Hier mal mein italiener. Für den wilden Campy-Teilemix und vor allem die fehlende Schaltung musste ich mir von Oldtimer-Enthusiasten schon einiges anhören.


schönes Rad, schöne Farbe und das du dir von den Oldies was anhören musstest deswegen macht das Rad nur noch symathischer..,lg Ringo


----------



## evisu (30. September 2013)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Für den wilden Campy-Teilemix und vor allem die fehlende Schaltung musste ich mir von Oldtimer-Enthusiasten schon einiges anhören.



Was für Spinner  Die tun immer so, als würde man da einen Rückspiegel, direkt durch den Rahmen gebohrt, anbauen. Bissl entspannter an die Sache rangehen...das ist ein Fahrrad. Eine Schaltung ist in einer Stunde angebaut und eingestellt, die Kurbeln in 20min getauscht. Du flext ja wohl nicht das Schaltauge ab  Und selbst wenn...ist dein Rad.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (30. September 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Was für Spinner  Die tun immer so, als würde man da einen Rückspiegel, direkt durch den Rahmen gebohrt, anbauen. Bissl entspannter an die Sache rangehen...das ist ein Fahrrad. Eine Schaltung ist in einer Stunde angebaut und eingestellt, die Kurbeln in 20min getauscht. Du flext ja wohl nicht das Schaltauge ab  Und selbst wenn...ist dein Rad.


----------



## potsdamradler (30. September 2013)

evisu schrieb:


> Was für Spinner  Die tun immer so, als würde man da einen Rückspiegel, direkt durch den Rahmen gebohrt, anbauen. Bissl entspannter an die Sache rangehen...das ist ein Fahrrad. Eine Schaltung ist in einer Stunde angebaut und eingestellt, die Kurbeln in 20min getauscht. Du flext ja wohl nicht das Schaltauge ab  Und selbst wenn...ist dein Rad.



Nen Rückspiegel am Unterrohr befestigt gab es mal.. Zumindest konnte man durch die Beine an der Stütze vorbei erkennen, ob jmd. hinter dir war 
Schaltauge entfernen geht uch- frag mich  Ob das nun Sinn macht- bei senkrechten Ausfallenden bspw. ist 'ne andere Geschichte ..


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (30. September 2013)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Hier mal mein italiener. Für den wilden Campy-Teilemix und vor allem die fehlende Schaltung musste ich mir von Oldtimer-Enthusiasten schon einiges anhören.



Das kenn ich! 
Aber so isses einfach schöner. Klare Linien und puristisch. 

Meine Antwort bei sowas: Wer Schaltung braucht hat keine Beine... 
Dann sind sie erstmal satt, kurze Zeit später wird der Kopf rot - feuerrot!


----------



## Drood (30. September 2013)

Teilzeitfussel schrieb:


> Das kenn ich!
> Aber so isses einfach schöner. Klare Linien und puristisch.



Genauso wie Fussel sehe ich das auch, die klare schöne Linie wird durch den Schaltungskram immer irgendwie zerstört. Grundsätzlich habe ich aber auch Verständnis für die "Originalitätsfreaks"....aus deren Sicht tun natürlich die Veränderungen weh.

Aber ohne die SSPler würden viele der alten Schönheiten überhaupt nicht erhalten werden, der Boom hat sicher viele Räder gerettet. Gut so!

Und weiter so - schönes Rad!!

Grup Silke


----------



## phoenixinflames (30. September 2013)

Als ich den Rahmen aus einer Garage in Wuppertal zog, war er in erbarmungswürdigem Zustand; mit dem Pinsel überlackierter Flugrost und völlig abgeranzter Restlack. Immerhin gab's für 60 noch die Record-Kurbel dazu. 
Das Rad wird im Gegensatz zu vielen bemitleidenswerten originagetreu restaurierten Klassikern, die auf Dachböden in Reih&Glied Staub fangen, aber auch gefahren.


----------



## Drood (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich lese regelmäßig eine Auto-Oldtimerzeitung, dort wird die Diskussion per Leserbrief nach jeder sehr "individuellen" Restauration auch geführt. Viele stören sich einfach dran. Mich zwickt der Anblick eines tiefergelegten T1 auch....aber ich finde es trotzdem in Ordnung, da hat jemand aus nem alten Auto was gemacht, Punkt. 

Und genauso bei den Rädern - und wie du schon sagst...sie werden dann wenigsten auch noch gefahren und gezeigt - und das ist gut so


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Oktober 2013)

Letztlich geniesse ich ja auch mit meinem /8 ter Benz mit dem H-Kennzeichen  kleine Vorteile weil er orginal ist..aber wenn ich einen Rennradrahmen wieder zum Leben erwecke dann weil ich das Rad bzw den alten Stil liebe..aber es geht da nicht um diesen Schaltkrempel für mich..es geht drum das das Rad wieder genutzt wird...und nicht in einem Keller vor sich hin rostet nur weil es nur mit Schaltung gefahren werden darf..wer es orginal haben will, bitte gerne..aber ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (1. Oktober 2013)

Jeder wie er will, aber bei manchen Rädern die mir zwischen die Finger kommen hab ich auch Hemmungen, überhaupt bei "alten, billigen" mag ich es lieber orginal, falls es denn noch geht.


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2013)

/8    waren bei uns immer die kifferautos 

reisen statt rasen


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Oktober 2013)

reisen statt rasen kifferauto..eher nicht ,zumindest nicht bei mir


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. Oktober 2013)

Mein /8 hat auch nicht gekifft, nur gequalmt als ob dank 55 PS Diesel...


----------



## böser_wolf (1. Oktober 2013)

haha 
in dem /8 55ps diesel 
musste doch breit sein 
ich erinner mich 
bei 80 ausscheren hinterm lkw 
kickdown warten warten wieder einfädeln hintern lkw


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (1. Oktober 2013)

Darf ich die Aussage verweigern? 
Aber stimmt, fast genauso war es. 
Meine war vorher nen Taxi in Berlin, für 750 DM gekauft, mit fast 400000 km Stadtverkehr. 
Kickdown, ob der noch ging? 
Aber g**l war's! 

Über den dürfen wir hier reden, eigentlich war es ja ein SSP.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (1. Oktober 2013)

lahme Taxi Gurke...2 Liter ,95 PS Benziner und garantiert kein SSP sondern 3 Gang Automatic


----------



## xxZippoxx (2. Oktober 2013)

55 PS????... wow, mein Seat Terra Kastenwagen hat 45 PS. Der Tacho lügt glatte 10 km/h dazu sagt mein Navi, er ist laut, verdreckt. Hat null Extras. Verbrauch bei knappen vier Liter Diesel. Mit knappen Worten saugeil


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (2. Oktober 2013)

xxZippoxx schrieb:


> 55 PS????... wow, mein Seat Terra Kastenwagen hat 45 PS. Der Tacho lügt glatte 10 km/h dazu sagt mein Navi, er ist laut, verdreckt. Hat null Extras. Verbrauch bei knappen vier Liter Diesel. Mit knappen Worten saugeil


Du mit deinen übermotorisierten Rasekisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxZippoxx (7. Oktober 2013)

Heidemann:


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Oktober 2013)

hat was 
ok ich würd des ganze überflüssige halterzeugs weg flexen


----------



## potsdamradler (9. Oktober 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> hat was
> ok ich würd des ganze überflüssige halterzeugs weg flexen



Jammi


----------



## xxZippoxx (10. Oktober 2013)

Was weg ist ist weg. Ich "erfahre" mir das Bike erstmal, vielleicht mach ich noch nen Kettenschutz dran, vielleicht auch nicht, solange stört mich das Zeugs nicht. Momentan erfreue ich mich das das Rad so toll fährt 

Das sind schon die Veränderungen nach einem Tag!


----------



## svenso (10. Oktober 2013)

Sieht nach jeder Menge Spaß aus  Ich würde es so lassen - wenn es passt natürlich


----------



## ph0 (21. Oktober 2013)

Mein Marathon-Einzelgänger - 1973er Rickert Spezial














Vorbau und Pedale sind natürlich nicht wirklich zeitlich korrekt, aber dem Einsatz bei RTF & Marathon geschuldet .
Auf 200+ in Haken zwischen teils wirsch agierenden Mitfahrern muss ich nicht haben 


_sers,
ph0_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (21. Oktober 2013)

@ph0: sieht trotzdem gut aus 
Was sind das für Felgen und Reifen?


----------



## ph0 (21. Oktober 2013)

@ sparkfan: 
Danke, die Felgen sind Lyotards aus den frühen 70s und die Reifen Specialized Armadillo All Conditions


----------



## böser_wolf (21. Oktober 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> teils wirsch agierenden Mitfahrern muss ich nicht haben
> 
> 
> _sers,
> ph0_




ähm echt sind die da so drauf?
seltsames volk


----------



## ph0 (21. Oktober 2013)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ähm echt sind die da so drauf?
> seltsames volk



Ja, man hat's nicht einfach ...


----------



## JoeHaBe (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab da auch mal was gebaut..und meiner Frau geschenkt. Ist zwar kein klassischer SSP, aber fährt sich so im Mittelgebirge besser.
Der Sattel passt leider nicht so gut dazu, da bin ich noch am suchen.


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Joe .... damit könnte ich gut Pilze sammeln


----------



## HorstSt (24. Oktober 2013)

Schönes Rad. Das bisschen Schaltung ignorieren wir einfach mal.
Wenn Du den Abstand von Schutzblech zum Rad noch etwas optimieren könntest, wäre das gut, sieht so ein bisschen windschief aus. Und wenn Dir einmal ein schönerer Sattel in die Hände fällt, irgendwas in braun/vintage, was zu der Kiste vorne passt.
Aber wie gesagt: Auch so schon schön.
Horst


----------



## JoeHaBe (24. Oktober 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Das bisschen Schaltung ignorieren wir einfach mal.
> Wenn Du den Abstand von Schutzblech zum Rad noch etwas optimieren könntest, wäre das gut, sieht so ein bisschen windschief aus. Und wenn Dir einmal ein schönerer Sattel in die Hände fällt, irgendwas in braun/vintage, was zu der Kiste vorne passt.
> Aber wie gesagt: Auch so schon schön.
> Horst


Danke! Wenn ich so (halbherzig) im Leichtbauforum aufkreuzen würde, wäre ich schon lange geteert und gefedert, sehr entspannt bei euch ; -)

Ja, da muss ich die Kette nochmal Kürzen, ich hoffe, dass dann die Ausfallenden noch reichen ; -)
Ich dachte, dass schwarz eigtl. passen würde, aber der macht sich gar nicht gut. Werd wohl mal so ein retro Teil in Braun oder Creme dazukaufen..
Denkt ihr, dass diese günstigen Gel Teile von Ebay gut genug sind? Hab schon so viele geplatzte Gel-Sättel gesehen.. Und für richtig Leder..ich weiß nicht, dass wird wohl meiner Frau nicht an den Po passen ; -) Wobei die auch sehr schön aussehen, nur vertragen die sich ja wieder nicht mit Regen usw.. Wir werden uns da mal umgucken.


----------



## xxZippoxx (24. Oktober 2013)

Joe, vergiss Deine Frau, gebs mir, ich hab bestimmt noch ein Damenrad hier das Deine Frau vergöttern würde


----------



## HorstSt (24. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, entspannt ist es hier auch nicht immer - aber meistens. Im Leichtbauforum wäre das Teil ja auch wirklich deplaziert. Retro isses, und SSP - naja, da gibt es wirklich den einen oder anderen, der aufgrund der bergigen Topographie 'ne Dreigangnabe oder Duomatic dranbaut. Dass das dann streng genommen kein SSP ist - geschenkt. Ich will in einer Galerie schöne Bikes sehen und mich nicht künstlich aufregen.
Die Gel-Sättel von eBay kenne ich nicht. Gel-Sätte aus dem Baumarkt habe ich an einigen Bikes montiert, und die halten.
Zu dem "Korb" würde wirklich ein Vintage Ledersattel passen. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch sowas wie den "This-Is-Not-A-Regal" in breiter. Der ist nämlich eher Rennsattelform, sieht aus wie eine alter Ledersattel, ist aber Kunststoff - wegen Regen. Oder Du schaust mal bei den Cruisern. Da gibt es bestimmt auch was Passendes in braun.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (29. Oktober 2013)

Man könnte das Gewicht des kleinen Roten ja schon mal um die Hälfte
reduzieren, indem man den Holz-Container vorm Lenker entfernt
und das Rad ohne diesen nutzt oder gegen etwas Leichteres austauscht,
dann käme für den Nutzer eventuell etwas mehr Fahrspaß auf.


----------



## HorstSt (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich finde das Rad genau richtig. Wenn die Weinkiste weg wäre, wäre auch der Witz des Rades weg. Da es ja offenbar nicht um Leichtbau ging, bringen die 800g doch nichts. Fahrspaß kann vielfältig aussehen.
Horst


----------



## JoeHaBe (30. Oktober 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> ..oder gegen etwas Leichteres austauscht,
> ..



Ich hab die Kiste ja selber zusammengezimmert, aber eben kein dünneres Holz da gehabt (das ist von alten Palletten).. aber ich werde die wohl nochmal dünner machen.
So fährt es sich schon gut, wobei die Lenkung schon etwas nervig einschlägt, wenn man das Rad nur so anlehnt..


----------



## Alwood (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einen holländischen Träger, der kräfteschonend am Steuerrohr
befestigt wird,sodas die Lenkung von den Lasten völlig unbeeinflusst bleibt. 
Damit fällt selbst diese Holzkiste beim Lenken nicht mehr lästig.
Ansonsten würde ich zu einem handelsüblichen Alu-Körbchen tendieren,
welches beladen beim Fahren natürlich auch wieder nervt.

(ATRAN Transport Gepäckträger)
das Befestigungsmaterial ist gepolstert, sodass der Rahmen nicht leidet
Kosten ca. 20 Europäer, die Kiste passt dann dadrauf


----------



## Radsatz (30. Oktober 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Mein Marathon-Einzelgänger - 1973er Rickert Spezial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll im Geist der alten Bahnfahrer Hugo Rickert wusste schon was die alten Recken haben wollten


----------



## potsdamradler (30. Oktober 2013)

> wobei die Lenkung schon etwas nervig einschlägt, wenn man das Rad nur so anlehnt..



He Joe, es gibt Federn die Gabel und Unterrohr verbinden und Sache stabilisieren..
Haste bestimmt schonma gesehen.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. November 2013)

Neues in Arbeit 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (9. November 2013)

Huch, ein Bodenarbeiter 
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## damianfromhell (9. November 2013)

Ne ausgepackt und bestand aufgenommen. Hab da ja noch 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (9. November 2013)

Das vorne sieht aber eher nach Motorrad-Oldies aus, oder?
Horst


----------



## damianfromhell (9. November 2013)

Cruiser^^ die drei um genau zu sein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. November 2013)

@damianfromhell na die Cruiser sehen ja mal richtig geil aus!! sind die auch mit Eingangantrieb ausgestattet?Bilder bitte
ich hab auch , leider nur einen, Cruiser..mit 5Gang


----------



## damianfromhell (9. November 2013)

Alles Gangschaltung. Der erste und der letzte mit her s7 und der inner Mitte hat ne alfine8

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (9. November 2013)

Det der einzige der mir gehörte... Hat nu Nen Kollege von mir gekauft weil ich mir was neues baue

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. November 2013)

Sieht heiss aus das Rad..auch mit den Weisswandreifen...gefällt mir
Mein Cruiser ist zumindest die gleiche Richtung..lg Ringo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (9. November 2013)

*lach* 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. November 2013)




----------



## HorstSt (10. November 2013)

Optisch finde ich die Cruiser auch bemerkenswert, aber fahrbar?





Diese beiden Cruiser habe ich im Juli am Aggerbogen gesehen. Die beiden Mädels, die mit den Teilen unterwegs waren, hatten auf jeden Fall bei Steigungen so ihre Probleme.

Ich selber hatte mal 'nen Felt Cruiser. Den habe ich gleich wieder verkauft, weil die Geometrie irgendwie jeder sinnvollen Kraftübertragung widersprach. Das scheint mir das generelle Problem bei Cruisern. Bei mir war's jedenfalls so, dass ich mich nicht daran gewöhnen konnte.




Das ist mal wirklich ein Retro-Singlespeed, gestern gesehen auf dem Oldtimerflohmarkt in Hennef. Was das für ein Teil ist und was für ein bemerkenswerter Antrieb, konnte ich den Verkäufer leider nicht fragen. Ich weiß auch nicht, was er dafür haben wollte.




Aber alleine für den Anblick hat sich der Ausflug schon gelohnt. So was hatte ich zuvor noch nicht gesehen.

Horst


----------



## damianfromhell (10. November 2013)

Det Nen savety rad 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HorstSt (10. November 2013)

> Det Nen savety rad


Hä?? Du schreibst in Rätseln.
Horst


----------



## damianfromhell (10. November 2013)

Das dürft ein savety sein... Glaub ab 1885 wurden die gebaut bis 1895 oder s

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Drood (10. November 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Aber alleine für den Anblick hat sich der Ausflug schon gelohnt. So was hatte ich zuvor noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> Horst



Ich auch nicht und auch für die Bilder hat sich der Ausflug gelohnt!! Danke dafür, wirklich sehenswert!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. November 2013)

SRY aber jemand schon einmal über die Kardanmodelle aus der vorherigen Jahrtausendwende nachgedacht???

Klar ist, singlespeed = Eingang

Frage: "Wer sagt uns das "Singelspeed" ohne Bremsen sein muss?

Oder gar:"Kettengetrieben!?"

Interessant wäre doch einmal hier ein unorthodoxes Antriebsmodell zu finden!

Sag mal: Hydroantrieb, oder pneumatisch...

Also vielleicht einmal die Reduktion alleinig auf den Antrieb als die ewigliche... haste Bremse biste Weichei... Schiene...

Wobei!? Unsere Vorfahren schon an Bremsen gedacht haben ;-))


----------



## JoeHaBe (10. November 2013)

Alwood schrieb:


> ..am Steuerrohr
> befestigt wird..



das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.. würde mir dann allerdings selber einen entsprechenden Träger zusammenbrutzeln.
Wie hast du das mit dem vorderen Licht gelöst? Das sollte ja optimaler Weise schon mitlenken.. Passt das bei dir unter den Träger?



potsdamradler schrieb:


> ..Federn die Gabel und Unterrohr verbinden und Sache stabilisieren..



denke, dass das nicht reichen wird, die Kiste zieht schon recht mächtig ; -)
aber hab ich auch schonmal drüber nachgedacht..


----------



## Alwood (10. November 2013)

Ich fahre an meinen Rädern ausschliesslich Akku-Beleuchtungen,
die kann man dranpappen, wo s am jeweilig benutzten Rad am besten passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsatz (12. November 2013)

CONNEX8M schrieb:


> SRY aber jemand schon einmal über die Kardanmodelle aus der vorherigen Jahrtausendwende nachgedacht???
> 
> Klar ist, singlespeed = Eingang
> 
> ...



Mit FLUX COMPENSATOR zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## CONNEX8M (12. November 2013)

Na eben... über 100 Jahre Kette, was langweilig... Zahnriemen... gähn...

Innovation Jungs, ran ans Zeichenbrett

Frage: Allradantrieb, und warum pedalieren nur die Füsse?

Weil sie Füsse sind..!

Frage: Alradantrieb?

Warum nicht die Hände dazu nehmen, nach dem Schalten von 30 Gängen haben die ja viel Freizeit!

Husqvarna und andere hatte ja auch schon einen Allradantrieb..

Würde also einen manupedischen Antrieb vorschlagen...

Kette oder Zahnriemen ist mir dann egal, auch vielleicht gemischt!?


----------



## potsdamradler (12. November 2013)

CONNEX8M


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Dezember 2013)

Moin,
mal eine Frage zum Einbau eines Glockenlagers. Soweit passt alles zusammen, Funktion ist grundsätzlich auch ohne Spiel. Allerdings lockert sich beim Kurbeln immer die Mutter, die auf der Achse sitzt und die linke Lagerabdeckung in Position hält. Muss ich die mit einer zweiten Mutter kontern? Bei den Teilen war nur eine Mutter dabei!?


----------



## chewa1983 (19. Dezember 2013)

ph0 schrieb:


> Mein Marathon-Einzelgänger - 1973er Rickert Spezial



Das sieht schon sehr sehr chic aus, allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum man hinten die Bremse dran lässt, vorne nicht. Hab ich schon öfter gesehen... Wenn, dann doch vorn, weil ich da mehr Bremskraft hab!


----------



## sparkfan (27. Dezember 2013)

Alter Cilo Rahmen neu aufgebaut als SSP:



Mehr Details und Fotos in diesem Thread und in meinem Album


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Dezember 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Alter Cilo Rahmen neu aufgebaut als SSP:
> 
> 
> 
> Mehr Details und Fotos in diesem Thread und in meinem Album


gefällt...nur der Lenker..ist nicht meins...aber das ist ja ,wie erwähnt, mein Problem, lg Ringo


----------



## 1speedtreiber (27. Dezember 2013)

heute fertig geworden...Express 26er SSP(Schrottplatzfund) für meinen Studentensohn..schön Retro..so wie es die Herrschaften lieben in der Uni..lg Ringo


----------



## sparkfan (27. Dezember 2013)

@1speedtreiber: Sattel und Schutzblech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (28. Dezember 2013)

sparkfan schrieb:


> @1speedtreiber: Sattel und Schutzblech



...ich möchte noch um: Kettenschutz  ergänzen!! Überhaupt sieht das Teil einfach sympathisch aus!


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Dezember 2013)

Sympathisches Express..das stimmt..brauchte nur neue Reifen und eine neue Speiche am Hinterrad..dazu beide Felgen zentriert ,den Rahmen mit Lackreiniger und Wachs gereinigt,und ein paar neue Bremsbeläge vorne die nun auch das machen wofur sie gebaut wurden..ein wenig Chromputz und Öl..jetzt ist es wieder bereit inkl Beleuchtungsanlage..der Sattel ist der orginale..und perfekt zeitgenössig..lg Ringo


----------



## Cycletor (28. Dezember 2013)

Hier ein Wanderer Singlespeed Aufbau mit Holzschützern, weil es ja gerade Winter und ein wenig
nass ist. Der Rahmen und Gabel sind aus den 30er Jahren, die Griffe Fahrradschlauch, die Räder
neueren Datums, der Satel ein Replik aus der Zeit zwischen 1900-1930.
Macht Freude, fährt sich wirklich gut und überhaupt ...


----------



## 1speedtreiber (28. Dezember 2013)

@*Cycletor  *
*tolles Rad..gefällt mir ausserordentlich, glückwunsch, lg Ringohttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/cycletor.247141/*


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2013)

Nice dein Oldtimer, aber ist das ein Hanfblatt was vorn auf den Holzschützer abgebildet ist.


----------



## Marinbear (28. Dezember 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Nice dein Oldtimer, aber ist das ein Hanfblatt was vorn auf den Holzschützer abgebildet ist.



Müsstest du als (Holländer?), bzw. holländisch sprechender, das nicht sehr genau wissen ? 

Für mich sieht es aus, als ob da n Hanfblatt unter der Lasur sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2013)

Marinbear schrieb:


> Müsstest du als (Holländer?), bzw. holländisch sprechender, das nicht sehr genau wissen ?
> 
> Für mich sieht es aus, als ob da n Hanfblatt unter der Lasur sitzt.


Hanfblätter mein freund haben normaleweise 5 "finger", der abgebildeter nur 4, deswegen meine Frage


----------



## Cycletor (28. Dezember 2013)

Bedankt.
Jep, ein Hanfblatt und es hat fünf Finger und steht hier für die Naturverbundenheit ;-).
Ist inzwischen sowas wie ein Trademark, weil auf allen meine Rädern und natürlich
Futterhanf.

Gruß


----------



## böser_wolf (29. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich hier in bayern mitm hanfblatt rumfahren würde hätte ich mit der rennleitung  rege gespräche 
schönes rad  der sattel is mir aber zu mächtig
mein42er  adler gestern nacht


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (2. Januar 2014)

Cycletor schrieb:


> Bedankt.
> Jep, ein Hanfblatt und es hat fünf Finger und steht hier für die Naturverbundenheit ;-).
> Ist inzwischen sowas wie ein Trademark, weil auf allen meine Rädern und natürlich
> Futterhanf.
> ...



bei dir ists mindestens genausogut versteckt wie bei mir bei mir silber auf silbernem/raw rahmen am sitzrohr...

soll ja nicht unbedingt jedem sofort ins auge fallen


----------



## Dutshlander (2. Januar 2014)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> soll ja nicht unbedingt jedem sofort ins auge fallen


tsssss...


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Januar 2014)

Hab da noch Peugeot gefunden^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Januar 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hab da noch Peugeot gefunden^^
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


schöne restaurations-aufgabe


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Januar 2014)

Njoar ist Nen Kinderrad wird wohl nur soweit aufgearbeitet wie möglich und denen als deko in der Werkstatt enden. Habe hier mehrere 24iger reifen von klappi bis Cruiser und keiner passt. Entweder zu groß oder zu klein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 1speedtreiber (4. Januar 2014)

So nun hab ich ebend mein altes, von mir ca 1980 gekauftes , RALEIGH SPRINT 57cm aus dem Dornrösschenschlaf geholt..mal sehen wie es
fährt..lange ist es her..


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (4. Januar 2014)

Kein Wunder, dass du das vor mir versteckt hast... Wo ich doch nur Raleigh habe und sammle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

Höchste Zeit Ringo, schönes Teil!! Und du solltest auch unbedingt mal wieder nen schönen alten gemufften Rennradrahmen erstehen und was daraus zaubern!!

Gruß Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (5. Januar 2014)

Danke Silke...ich suche ja schon nach den gemufften Rahmen...bin immer auf der Jagd..der Ausflug dank Fussel zu den MTBs ist auch vorbei..habe noch ein Kynast MTB was zum SSP umgebaut wird..erste Testfahrten sind gut gelaufen..war kein Fehler mit dem MTBs aber ich kann mich nicht so richtig anfreunden mit den Rädern und das Auge isst mit..allein schon diese sch....Canti Bremsen..wer sich sowas ausgedacht hat..den würde ich gerne meinen Unmut spüren lassen...echtes Teufelswerk und nicht meins.es geht nichts über RR Bremsen..


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

Hab mal schnell Kynast gegoogelt, da gab's welche mit außergewöhnlichen Kettenstreben/Ausfallenden, was hast du da für eins? Und mit den Cantis hast du bezüglich Einstellung wirklich recht....aber schön find ich sie!! Natürlich nicht am Renner, aber überall sonst. Ich plane und denke zur Zeit viel am halbzerlegten MAIN herum, es soll ja im August die Cyclassics mitfahren und da möchte ich noch einiges optimieren. Und der Rahmen wird auch noch reichlich mit FluidFilm geflutet...auf das er ewig halte 

Gruß Silke


----------



## 1speedtreiber (5. Januar 2014)

ist ein alter MTB Rahmen mit horizontalen Ausfallenden..nicht mal wert hier gezeigt zuwerden...lila/gelber Orginallack..da wird sich das Main sich freuen auf den Strassen Hamburgs um die Wette zufahren..diese Chance hätte es bei mir ja nie bekommen..lg Ringo


----------



## Drood (5. Januar 2014)

...bei mir normalerweise auch nicht, aber mit diesen Cyclassics hat mich irgendwas gebissen, die müssen einmal sein - und das Main wird's freun ;-)


----------



## robocop (19. April 2014)

Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2014)

sehr schick


----------



## 1speedtreiber (19. April 2014)

robocop schrieb:


> Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer


ist das ein heisser Renner..i love it..100 Punkte ..wunderschön..


----------



## HorstSt (19. April 2014)

Wirklich schön, das Puch. Und wenn Du irgendwann noch einen Schalthebel aus Metall statt aus Plaste findest, ist's perfekt. Oder mach ihn ganz weg, fixier' den Gang an der Nabe mit einem Schräubchen - dann isses wirklich SSP.

Dann zeige ich bei der Gelegenheit hier auch mal mein Olympia-Fixie.





Inzwischen ist ein filigranerer Sattel drauf, und wenn ich eine passendere Kurbel/KB gefunden habe, dann denke ich auch noch mal über die Plattfußpedale nach.

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2014)

robocop schrieb:


> Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer


Vom aussehn gefällt aber der 3Gang singlespeed


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2014)

ach egal 
singlespeeden  sind ja eh 3gänge 
1.im sitzen 
2.im stehn 
3.schieben


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. April 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach egal
> singlespeeden  sind ja eh 3gänge
> 1.im sitzen
> 2.im stehn
> 3.schieben



Woher kenn ich den Spruch?


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2014)

Ähm ja hmm seltsam


----------



## Teilzeitfussel (19. April 2014)

Ja, ich komm nicht drauf 
Aber genial ist er trotzdem und ich muss immer wieder schmunzeln, wenn ich ihn lese.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. April 2014)

Überhaupt schön von euch zuhören....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (20. April 2014)

robocop schrieb:


> Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer



110 Punkte....würde ich so nur bei schönem Wetter fahren und immer mit Aufpasser


----------



## Drood (21. April 2014)

robocop schrieb:


> Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer



Also, so was Schönes!!!! Wundervoll, echt!

Grüße
Silke


----------



## a.nienie (21. April 2014)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ach egal
> singlespeeden  sind ja eh 3gänge
> 1.im sitzen
> 2.im stehn
> 3.schieben


Du hast 4. Tragen vergessen 

Das puch ist herzallerliebst und wo wenn nicht hier wird es geschätzt.


----------



## dima1969 (8. Oktober 2014)

Mein neuer Renner.


----------



## dima1969 (9. Oktober 2014)

Und noch eins.


----------



## dima1969 (9. Oktober 2014)

Und eins für Damen.


----------



## 1speedtreiber (9. Oktober 2014)

Die ersten beiden TOPPP!!..das Damenrad...nett


----------



## Drood (9. Oktober 2014)

1speedtreiber schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden TOPPP!!..das Damenrad...nett



Die Mädels können doch nix dafür 

Ich vote beim Damenrad auch für Topp, schöne Räder!

Grüße Silke


----------



## Deleted 247734 (10. Oktober 2014)

dima1969 schrieb:


> Mein neuer Renner.Anhang anzeigen 327458



Pornorös! Passt an sowas auch eine "modernere" Bremse als der Stempel? Finde die Rahmengeometrie sehr elegant für ums Eck düsen.


----------



## dima1969 (10. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Pornorös! Passt an sowas auch eine "modernere" Bremse als der Stempel? Finde die Rahmengeometrie sehr elegant für ums Eck düsen.



Mit einer modernen Bremse, ich nehme an Felgenbremse, sieht es eher schlecht aus. Die alten Flanken der Laufräder sind dafür weniger geeignet. Was gehen würde wäre eine Trommelbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dima1969 (10. Oktober 2014)

So jetzt habe ich endlich meinen Traumsattel für das Rad gefunden.


----------



## Manji2k (10. Oktober 2014)

Sieht klasse aus! Was sind denn das für Reifen?


----------



## dima1969 (10. Oktober 2014)

Manji2k schrieb:


> Sieht klasse aus! Was sind denn das für Reifen?


Das sind Reifen von Fischer, hab ich durch Zufall entdeckt, haben ein schönes Blockprofil.


----------



## dima1969 (17. Oktober 2014)

Noch eins:




Steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf.


----------



## dima1969 (28. November 2014)

Das nächste , da hatte ich erstmal nur den Rahmen inkl. Gabel. Der Rest aus dem Fundus.


----------



## IX. (14. Juni 2015)

Nachdem es hier lange keine neuen Bilder mehr gab,will ich euch meine neueste Errungenschaft nicht vorenthalten. Bei dem Fahrrad handelt es sich um einen Sperrmüllfund. Der Rahmen wurde von allen Anbauteilen wie Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger befreit und komplett gereinigt. Bei den Laufrädern waren die Speichen schon total verrostet und einige fehlten. Daraufhin habe ich beschlossen die Räder neu einzuspeichen. Das Kettenblatt wurde mit einem Spacer 2 mm nach außen gesetzt, damit die Kette nicht am Reifen schleift. Des Weiteren wurde alle Naben und Lager gereinigt und neu gefettet...aber seht selbst.

Diamant Sportliches Tourenrad Baujahr 1959
Original 26 Zoll Laufräder neu eingespeicht mit Alpina Niro 2 mm
Bereifung Schwalbe Big Ben Ballonreifen
Lenker Flatbar von Aby.K gekürzt von 520 mm auf 480 mm (eine Seite war original länger als die andere von der Mitte  )
Lenkerstopfen von ODI
130 mm breite Griffe aus 5mm Sisal auf Siga Bullran aufgeklebt
Schaftvorbau 80 mm von Goldsprint
Pedale von MKS
modifizierte Stempelbremse für Flatbar und Vorbau angepasst
Sattel und Stütze Original DDR Ware
Keiltretlager BSA und Original Kettenblatt


----------



## HorstSt (14. Juni 2015)

Sehr geil. Die Stempelbremsen stehen ja nicht im Ruf, besonders wirkungsvoll zu sein. Aber das ist nun mal das Highlight: Flatbar mit Stempelbremse.
Horst


----------



## IX. (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, bremsen ist nicht die Welt(aber sie funktioniert)...zumal auch die Reifen schmutzig werden. Eigentlich ist es nur Optik und das alles ein wenig StVZO konform ist. ;-)


----------



## evisu (14. Juni 2015)

Sport-Diamant mit so toller Strahlenkoplackierung auf´m Sperrmüll? Glückwunsch! Übrigens tolles SSP, was du daraus gemacht hast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IX. (14. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich darf man es ja nicht nehmen, aber warum soll so etwas auf dem Schrott oder bei irgendwelchen dubiosen Händlern aus den Nachbarländern in diversen Versteigerungsplattformen landen.


----------



## HorstSt (15. Juni 2015)

Ob man Sperrmüll mitnehmen darf, oder nicht, hängt von der Kommune bzw. deren Müllentsorger ab.
Im übrigen ist das Theorie. Polizei oder Justiz werden sch dafür nur ausnahmsweise interessieren.
Horst


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (16. Juni 2015)

Wie geil ein SSP mit Kackeschieber.........sehr sehr geile Umsetzung......


----------



## stuhli (13. September 2015)

Vom Urlaub in den Niederlanden bringen sich einige ein T-Shirt oder n Tasse oder ein paar Holzschuhe mit. Ganz Mutige auch was aus dem Coffee-Shop....Die ganz Verrückten bringen sowas mit






Der Vorbau auf dem Bild ist aus meinem Fundus und vorne kommt noch ne Bremse dran. Für eine Rollenbremse ist alles dran an der Gabel. Weiss jemand ob ich da eine spezielle Nabe brauche?

Ansonsten mach ich eine Stempelbremse dran.


----------



## Dutshlander (13. September 2015)

Lass es doch so  die Bremse Hinten reicht doch um die Fuhre zu stoppen.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. September 2015)

was ich echt gern mal sehen würde an so einem rad 
wäre eine filigrane scheibenbremse 
mit dem gedanken spiel ich schon länger
garage 271 hab das mal bei ihrem challenger gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (14. September 2015)

Ne mechanische sollte es dann aber schon sein


----------



## böser_wolf (14. September 2015)

nöö ich stell mir da ne Formula vor
obwohl ich an mein 42er Adler auch schon einen Hope mono 6 ti sattel gehalten hab


----------



## Flashyrider (23. September 2015)

Leider noch nicht fertig.


----------



## böser_wolf (24. September 2015)

hat was 
mach mal n bild von der bremsen aufnahme 

aber warum die zwergen übersetzung??


----------



## Flashyrider (24. September 2015)

Bremsaufnahmen muss ich noch löten.
Übersetzung war nur ein Versuch.
Kette kommt wieder auf das große Kettenblatt.


----------



## nightwolf (27. September 2015)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Ob man Sperrmüll mitnehmen darf, oder nicht, hängt von der Kommune bzw. deren Müllentsorger ab.
> Im übrigen ist das Theorie. (...)


Die Theorie ist ganz einfach.
Zum Sperrmuell hinstellen ist 'Aufgabe des Eigentums'  http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/959.html
Vom Sperrmuell mitnehmen ist 'Eigentumserwerb an beweglichen herrenlosen Sachen'  http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/958.html
Alles vollkommen legal.

Juristisch sind diese §§ in praxi wohl nur interessant bei Leichenverbrennungen wo Zahngold uebrigbleibt  - Siehe Liste der Urteile


----------



## HorstSt (28. September 2015)

Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht. Wenn (nach kommunaler Satzung) mit dem Hinstellen des Sperrmülls das Eigentum auf den Entsorger übertragen wird, ist der auf jeden Fall Eigentümer. Diesen Zeitraum wird man aber üblicherweise wegen der damit eingehenden Gefährderhaftung möglichst kurz halten. Meist ist das Rausstellen erst am Tage der Abholung erlaubt. D.h.: Wenn der Müllwagen um sieben kommen kann, morgens um halbs sechs (und ggfs. unter Berücksichtigung der Nachtruhe) rausräumen. In der Praxis wird der Kram also schon am späten Nachmittag rausgestellt, und das wissen auch die Sammler.
Wegen genau dieser Gefährderhaftung wird das mit der Aufgabe des Eigentums eher eng gesehen. Würde die Sache nämlich herrenlos, wäre der bisherige Eigentümer von der Haftung frei. Man wird daher darauf bedacht sein, die Satzung so zu formulieren, dass immer ein Eigentümer vorliegt, und damit ist die Sache nicht herrenlos.
Dass es in der Praxis geduldet ist, Sperrmüll zu sammeln, ist eine andere Sache. Und es gibt in der Tat mindestens zwei herrschende Meinungen, aber keineswegs eine eindeutige Rechtslage.
Die aktuellste und ausführlichste Darstellung zu dem Thema, die ich kenne, findet sich hier
http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/artike...-man-abgestellten-sperrmull-einfach-mitnehmen


----------



## nadine09 (29. September 2015)

Darf ich vorstellen.... Das Stadtrad meines besten Freundes.  Es fährt sich erstaunlich leichtgängig und das wichtigste.... Es klappert nix.  Der Sattel ist übrigens sehr bequem.  Ich hätte es selber nicht geglaubt, wenn ich es nicht probiert hätte.


----------



## nightwolf (1. Oktober 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> (...) Es fährt sich erstaunlich leichtgängig  (...)


Mich erstaunt, dass es ueberhaupt faehrt. Sieht aus wie ein Rad aus Oradour-sur-Glane (87)


----------



## nightwolf (1. Oktober 2015)

HorstSt schrieb:


> (...) Die aktuellste und ausführlichste Darstellung zu dem Thema, die ich kenne, findet sich hier
> http://www.fuldaerzeitung.de/artike...-man-abgestellten-sperrmull-einfach-mitnehmen


Da faellt mir eins auf: Es kommen zweimal 'Pressesprecher' _(die unbedingt einen 'Schuldigen' brauchen fuer den Fall, dass der Sperrmuell aggressiv wird und einen Angriffskrieg anzettelt oder was auch immer, sowas passiert ja schliesslich staendig!)_ und einmal eine Rechtsanwaeltin zu Wort.

Wer von denen nun in die Kategorie 'Dummschwaetzer' und wer in die Kategorie 'Fachfrau' faellt ... Also fuer mich ist das relativ eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robocop (27. Mai 2016)

Steyr Daimler Puch Mod. 1930 Sportstourer

















Baujahr zw. 1930 und 1940, neu bereift mit Conti Retro Ride, 3-Gang Nabenschaltung  (an der Nabe direkt per Hand wählbar)


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. März 2017)

robocop schrieb:


> Steyr Daimler Puch Mod. 1930 Sportstourer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein herrliches Rad, lg Ringo


----------



## 1speedtreiber (18. März 2017)

robocop schrieb:


> Puch Jungmeister 1962 Sports Tourer


solche Fahrräder brauche ich, lg Ringo


----------



## Vienna-Bike (6. Juni 2021)

„Inspired by robocop“ (Danke hierfür!) habe ich meine Version des Jungmeisters zusammengeschraubt. Das Zusammentragen der Teile war zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber ich denke es hat sich gelohnt…


----------



## Boramaniac (6. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir ja einen gemufften Stahl-Bahnrahmen aus der prähistorischen DDR-Urzeit gegönnt und hatte eigentlich meine Pläne, von wegen neues Farbkleid, neuer Vorbau, Kurbel, Sattel , etc... quasi Rundumschlag.​
Nun hat der Rahmen aber eine etliche laaaaange Geschichte. Das Baujahr ist '73 - wie ich - und er wurde von Niemann in Zerbst '88 neu aufgebaut und im DDR-Bahnsport verwendet. Herr Niemann hat Diamant-Bahn-Rahmen genommen, die alle RH60 hatten und neues Ober-, Unter-, Steuerrohr & Muffen verwendet, um die Rahmen kürzer und kleiner und somit sprintfreudiger zu gestalten. Soviel zur Geschichte...

Tja, wenn ich diesem Rahmen quasi meinen Stempel aufsetze, geht schon ein Teil der Ostalgie verloren. Das läßt mir schon eine Träne über die Wange laufen. Genausogerne würde ich mir mein Traum-SSP bauen wollen... Einige sagen jetzt: sch**ß auf die Geschichte und bau dir dein Rad! Andere widerum würden das als einen Akt der Grausamkeit, als Sakrileg bezeichnen. Ein Teufelskreis...



Nun nannte ich aber noch ein paar Felgen aus Holz (Hickory) mein Eigen. Die sollten schon mal irgendwann verbaut werden. Warum nicht den Niemann verwenden? Eine alte Maillard-Nabe fand sich noch im Fundus, die aufwendig poliert wurde, ebenso eine Favorit-Rücktrittbremsnabe. Aus diesen Parts ließ sich doch wunderbar ein Laufradsatz im Retro-Look bauen. Die Hinterradnabe bekam neue Konen, Kugeln und Fett und sie läuft butterweich. Zwischenzeitlich wurde noch ein örtlicher Tischler aufgesucht, um einen Lenker und eine Sattelstütze aus dem Naturmaterial (Esche) zu fertigen und unserer _Puderer_ hier kümmerte sich sehr liebevoll um das neue Farbkleid von Rahmen und Vorbau in RAL5012. 

Wieder verwendet wurde die alte 3-Arm-Kurbel - welche ein neues Kettenblatt spendiert bekam -, die Chrom-Bahngabel, das Keil-Innenlager und der Renak-Steuersatz. Alte Hakenpedalen sollten das Komplettbild abrunden. Diesen spendierte ich neues Fett und blaue Christophe-Riemchen. Auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Sattel stolperte ich über einen hellblauen Gyes-Ledersattel. 

Et voila


----------



## Vienna-Bike (6. Juni 2021)

Gratulation hierzu, wobei der alte Rahmen auch sehr interessant ausgesehen hat. Aber ja man sollte sich das verwirklichen wie man es sich vorstellt, außer es ist etwas ganz außergewöhnliches und einzigartiges.


----------

